# The Walking Dead



## Mexicano27 (Jul 13, 2012)

The official thread for this was evidently moved to the archive, so looks like a new one has to be made. Season 3's trailer was posted today; thought the show's fans might be interested in seeing it.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh shit son. AMC really know how to make a good trailer. That looks god-like. 

For people outside US who can't view it on that site, here's a youtube link

Here

Merl at the end, can't wait for him to come back in the show!!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh shit Merl!!?


----------



## Jing (Jul 13, 2012)

This is where the series kicks into overdrive. Its gonna be great.


----------



## Ae (Jul 14, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Oh shit Merl!!?



How is he holding 2 gun?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 14, 2012)

Another hallucination? Lol, I want him to pop up just to see Darrel's reaction.


----------



## Federer (Jul 14, 2012)

THE VIDEO YOU ARE TRYING TO WATCH CANNOT BE VIEWED FROM YOUR CURRENT COUNTRY OR LOCATION


----------



## jeuxaijin (Jul 14, 2012)

josh101 said:


> Merl at the end, can't wait for him to come back in the show!!


ughhhh. now i'm going to have to pick the second season back up


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Jul 14, 2012)

That's disappointing, I didn't see Axel anywhere in the trailer. Please tell me he's going to be there, he's like one of the best characters in the comics. You follow me?


----------



## martryn (Jul 14, 2012)

Anything would be better than that excuse for Season 2.  And with that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Shane gone, we should see a lot less of the bullshit drama.  I'm excited.


----------



## Ae (Jul 14, 2012)

martryn said:


> Anything would be better than that excuse for Season 2.  And with that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Shane gone, we should see a lot less of the bullshit drama.  I'm excited.



There's still Andrea unfortunately


----------



## Jing (Jul 14, 2012)

Magic Carpet said:


> That's disappointing, I didn't see Axel anywhere in the trailer. Please tell me he's going to be there, he's like one of the best characters in the comics. You follow me?



Well theres Dexter.



At least I think its Dexter...


----------



## Psychic (Jul 14, 2012)

I knew Merle was gonna join the Woodbury gang.


----------



## Fierce (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks good...but I kind of feel like I just watched 80% of the season.


----------



## Psychic (Jul 14, 2012)

Fierce said:


> Looks good...but I kind of feel like I just watched 80% of the season.



LOL, I know, right?

3 more months is a long time.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 15, 2012)

i can't fucking wait. merl is back, shits going to go down in the prison between rick and the governor. now all that needs to happen is carl, lori, and tdog die.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 15, 2012)

I just started to read the comics, and jesus, it really has pumped me for season three.

It's deviated quiet a lot from it so far, so I don't know what to expect, but I hope they keep some of the good stuff that's in the comics. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



All though if they do, by the end of the season, they will cut off a lot of cast bills 


 

How long is season three going to be btw? Episode wise? Because season one is only a few chapters, season two is tiny chapter wise as well but it seems season three will be huge ( chapter wise ) 

Any where on this forum to discuss the comic btw?


----------



## WraithX959 (Jul 16, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> How is he holding 2 gun?



It wasn't a gun, he upgraded his stump a la Army of Darkness


----------



## Kuya (Jul 16, 2012)

they need to bring the director from season 1 back. Season 2 was 90% shit. Still good acting, but the story-line and development was just shit. Stupid move changing directors like that.


----------



## The World (Jul 16, 2012)

And yet Season 2 ended so much better than Season 1.

Overall I think Season 2 was still better


----------



## josh101 (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't blame them too much for season two. 

The Hershel farm arc in the original story was pretty boring and very short. They had to spice it up a bit, and especially draw it on for 13 episodes. Following the original source that shit could of been finished in two episodes. 

Can't wait for season three though. They best keep The Governor close to his comic version.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 16, 2012)

The World said:


> And yet Season 2 ended so much better than Season 1.
> 
> Overall I think Season 2 was still better



Season 2 "ended" better, but Season 1 was way better for zombie-fanatics.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 16, 2012)

josh101 said:


> I just started to read the comics, and jesus, it really has pumped me for season three.
> 
> It's deviated quiet a lot from it so far, so I don't know what to expect, but I hope they keep some of the good stuff that's in the comics.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Check the comic section.

After watching the first season again I'd still say Season 2 was superior. The only thing is that it was longer and had a lot of episodes where nothing happened. They could have shortened the season or moved them from the farm sooner.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 16, 2012)

The only thing that annoyed me about season 2 was the search for that little girl.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm excited.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jul 16, 2012)

josh101 said:


> Can't wait for season three though. They best keep The Governor close to his comic version.



He probably will be, but the trailer definitely doesn't give me that impression. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



From what little we see of him in the trailer he doesn't seem that bad at all. He comes across as a jerk (it looks like he goes to the prison and demands that they give Woodbury all of their stuff), but honestly it sort of makes it look like Rick is crazy and unreasonable (yeah, the Governor's a jerk, but why not give him all your stuff and then move the group to Woodbury? Instead he decides to make an enemy and threatens to kill him).

Hopefully the Governor is just as crazy as in the comics (holding pit fights for his community to watch, beating and raping prisoners, keeping his zombie daughter around and making out with her), and so Rick actually has a reason to not want anything to do with him. But since the show likes changing things, Rick might be in the wrong this time.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mexicano27 said:


> He probably will be, but the trailer definitely doesn't give me that impression.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Yeah, that's what I'm worried about. The trailer made The Governor just look like another Rick, a leader who will do anything to keep his group safe. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



If they don't have the zombie make out scene or at least the Michonne rape/torture scene I aint going to be happy. 

Also without Tyreese they're not going to be able to do the gym scene, which sucks. I guess they could do it with Daryl? But he has no one close for a tragedy to happen


----------



## Kuya (Jul 16, 2012)

James Bond said:


> The only thing that annoyed me about season 2 was the search for that little girl.



That was basically the entire second season


----------



## The World (Jul 17, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Season 2 "ended" better, but Season 1 was way better for zombie-fanatics.



Season 2 was still good for Walking Dead fans



Kuya said:


> That was basically the entire second season



More like half the season.

Hater in the building


----------



## ThaKakarot (Jul 18, 2012)

I enjoy the series and i'm thinking about reading the comics.

I'm afraid of spoiling the series though :/

Does the series deviate enough for it to still feel new and exiting for those of you who have read the comics?


----------



## josh101 (Jul 18, 2012)

ThaKakarot said:


> I enjoy the series and i'm thinking about reading the comics.
> 
> I'm afraid of spoiling the series though :/
> 
> Does the series deviate enough for it to still feel new and exiting for those of you who have read the comics?


Yeah, it deviates a lot. The basic storyline is the same but there's so many different characters and stuff in the comics, I'd say read them.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jul 18, 2012)

Poor Rick in the comics. I don't know how that bastard manages to survive all that stuff happening to him.


----------



## ThaKakarot (Jul 19, 2012)

josh101 said:


> Yeah, it deviates a lot. The basic storyline is the same but there's so many different characters and stuff in the comics, I'd say read them.



Thanks, I'll try them out.


----------



## Maple (Jul 22, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Season 2 "ended" better, but Season 1 was way better for zombie-fanatics.



_I agree. 	_




'Now, how?s about a big hug for your old pal Merle?'   :ho

That is just ...


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Psychic (Sep 5, 2012)

Only a month away.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm too fucking excited. This is easily one of the best ongoing series on television.

Season 3 looks to be the best yet! 

Samurai > zombies


----------



## Psychic (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah, my fav is the prison arc.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 7, 2012)

Wait....

My birthday is in October.

Season 3 of Walking Dead starts *IN* October.

.....

This is basically the best birthday gift ever. ​


----------



## Psychic (Sep 7, 2012)

Lavender said:


> Wait....
> 
> My birthday is in October.
> 
> ...



So does Halloween!  You lucky duck!


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Sep 15, 2012)

Goddamn this needs to start. I remember reading Lost spoilers when that was still on, why is AMC this good at keeping their material hidden?


----------



## Psychic (Oct 2, 2012)

less than 2 weeks


----------



## Burke (Oct 3, 2012)

just started watching the show.
*looks around, there is absolutely no-fucking-body anywhere*
hmm i guess i-
REAEAAARARR 400 FUCKING ZOMBIES IN A GROUP OUT OF NOWHERE WHO FOR SOME REASON WERENT MAKING A SOUND UNTIL NOW

/show

*Spoiler*: __ 



nah really, i like it


----------



## Burke (Oct 11, 2012)

just finished it, 
all i gotta say is that i have the feeling the show is going to get a bit more badass
what with ninja chick and superjail in that final episode

*Spoiler*: __ 



im sure 8 days is enough time to double post


----------



## Ae (Oct 11, 2012)

Magic Carpet said:


> Goddamn this needs to start. I remember reading Lost spoilers when that was still on, why is AMC this good at keeping their material hidden?



Isn't that a good thing?


----------



## Jing (Oct 12, 2012)

Maybe you werent around earlier this year when spoilers for the last few episodes of Season 2 were leaked. Spoilers for the season 3 premiere are already leaked now too....


----------



## Lavender (Oct 13, 2012)

I'am so hyped for tomorrow. Season 3 will be so good.  I just know it.

*HYPE WITH ME YOU GUYS*.  

​


----------



## Jing (Oct 13, 2012)

Theres a marathon on AMC right now.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 13, 2012)

alright two things needs to happen in season 3. slut mom, kid, and that woman who had an abusive husband needs to die. meryl needs to show up.


----------



## Burke (Oct 13, 2012)

only person i can (want to) see dying is t dog
hes the only person we have no emotional connection to
maybe murl comes back and kills him.... and then murl dies


----------



## Psychic (Oct 13, 2012)

I want to see Andrea and Michonne kick some zombie ass, yeah, that would be epic.


----------



## Neji (Oct 14, 2012)

Walking Dead tonight, I have such an erection.


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 14, 2012)

A little over 3  hours to go. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Psychic (Oct 14, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> A little over 3  hours to go. I'm so excited!!!



Me too!


----------



## Jing (Oct 14, 2012)

Oooh new title sequence.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 14, 2012)

Carl has grown and all the character become more badasses with them guns


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 14, 2012)

Lol at Carl trying to be smooth in the cell


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 14, 2012)

Haha, yeah...he's definitively has grown. 

The pilot episode seems pretty good so far to be a first episode.  Dat Action. Can't wait to get further into the Prison Arc.

So they shown Michonne; also I am kind of glad that T-Dogg isn't be so fodder anymore.


----------



## Burke (Oct 14, 2012)

i love grandpa herschel 
i love carls new design and the fact that hes less incompetent
i love how everyone can handle a weapon


EDIT: shit, i hope this only means grandpa herschel has a peg leg


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 14, 2012)

Same here.

Also...the fuckin' governorrr. FINALLY!


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 14, 2012)

Damn, carl got cockblocked.


----------



## Neji (Oct 14, 2012)

Season 3 looks exciting. Hoping it's as fast paced as Season 1, cause S2 went slow as shit.


----------



## Hannibal (Oct 14, 2012)

Wonder who Hershel will end up like now that


*Spoiler*: __ 



He's lost a limb. Allen or Dale from the comics? In terms of does he bleed out or does he stay a bit longer till the season ends?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Good fucking episode. I'm hyped for the rest of the season.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 14, 2012)

Damn, I knew Hershel was going to get fucked up by that zombie. I'm kinda glad Rick is giving Lori the cold shoulder.


----------



## Hannibal (Oct 14, 2012)

Lori is a retarded bitch, I await her demise with great pleasure.


----------



## Neji (Oct 14, 2012)

I hope what she predicted will happen to her is exactly what happens.


----------



## Burke (Oct 14, 2012)

eh, the more specific a person is with predicting their demise in a story, the less likely it is to happen


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2012)

Michonne is BAMF. Bout time this show had a real awesome female character. Hell, she might even surpass Daryl in BAMF.

Also:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Checked some spoilers, Merle is back this season!


----------



## Augors (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan o Flight said:


> Damn, I knew Hershel was going to get fucked up by that zombie. I'm kinda glad Rick is giving Lori the cold shoulder.


THANK YOU! I was upset that everyone was making Rick look like the bad guy. He didn't know what the scientist said that was right. I think Rick might be a hard ass this season (in a good way).


*Spoiler*: __ 



NOOOO NOT PAPA HERSHEL!


----------



## Olivia (Oct 15, 2012)

Well all you Lori haters might get what you want. 

But St. Burke said the most expected to die might not die, I mean, why has T-Dog survived so long? 

But seriously, with it now being in the Prison I can now things getting serious.

Well starting next week anyways, I don't have a TV near me so I wasn't able to watch the season premiere.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan o Flight said:


> Lol at Carl trying to be smooth in the cell


LOL, I thought that was cute. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Wonder if she will be the new Sophia.






Hannibal said:


> Wonder who Hershel will end up like now that
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I was thinking the same thing. He might last the season and be the new Dale.






Neji said:


> I hope what she predicted will happen to her is exactly what happens.


Am I the only one who doesn't hate Lori? She's not really that bad of a person, I can see why she made mistakes, but can you really blame her?

*Spoiler*: __ 



I know the show will go out of it's way to demonize her, so people won't feel bad when she does die, but I don't think she's a bitch at all. Just a women trying to survived the best way she knows how.





Olivia said:


> But St. Burke said the most expected to die might not die, I mean, why has T-Dog survived so long?



*Spoiler*: __ 




Maybe he'll take on the role of the basketball player who was supposed to be super strong. 




Anyways, great season premiere, love it. Suprised at how everyone was so well organized and super strong.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 15, 2012)

I saw the episode, loved it and the ending was...unexpected. 


That said, i am having an bad feeling about Hershel when i saw the preview for the next one.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cgVZYs2lkk[/YOUTUBE]

That grave....


The whole ''we spilled blood'' line also suggests someone's death.

And the fact that there's no way to cauterise it and the fact that he's going into shock.....

Not looking good for mr Greene.

Hershel was growing on me by the end of season 2, and he has an awesome beard. Not quite Dale level, but nice.


So i hope that he does make it through, but it's not likely, guys.​


----------



## Laura (Oct 15, 2012)

Ermagherd this season is amazing! 

I keep having dreams that I live in a zombie apocalypse though. It probably has something to do with me watching all of the episodes this weekend. Totally worth it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 15, 2012)

lulz 2nd season ended wherein they were just like a hundred yards away from the prison and then season 3 started and it looked like it took them 8mos to reach the said prison.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 15, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> lulz 2nd season ended wherein they were just like a hundred yards away from the prison and then season 3 started and it looked like it took them 8mos to reach the said prison.



More like 30 miles, and if you can't see where you're going, you'll be running around in circles.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 15, 2012)

Olivia said:


> Well all you Lori haters might get what you want.
> 
> *But St. Burke said the most expected to die might not die, I mean, why has T-Dog survived so long?*
> 
> ...



Coz AMC loves dem black people. 

And if you hadnt noticed, T-Dog has more lines in this episode than Daryl and Korean dude combined. lol


----------



## Burke (Oct 15, 2012)

sad to say, but i think the only person i wouldnt have feelings for if they died would be t dog


----------



## Noitora (Oct 15, 2012)

For the next episode

*Spoiler*: __ 





Was concerned for Daryls future due to Carols screaming but I think he's safe,  he needs to meet Merle again after all.


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 15, 2012)

Noitora said:


> For the next episode
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



He's in two previews. I'm sure he will be fine.

Love the combat bromance between Rick and Daryl


----------



## Dejablue (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah that makes perfect sense.  You can kill that other black guy because now we have a cool black character now.  Granted we haven't seen Michonne in full action yet.  And we probably won't for a long ass time because her and Andrea are going to be held prisoner by the Govenor.  

So you'd actually rather kill off TDog instead of letting him become a better character because having more than one black person in a horror show breaks the status quo.  And you're just fine with that.

Given this IS the Walking Dead tv show.  They may mess up Michonne.  They messed up a lot of people.  Though there have been signs of improvement I think it is too early to tell.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 15, 2012)

awesome episode, new character is sick with it.

and loved the new opening, the old one was cool but i started to realize the cars image is striking, though it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2012)

I really like the new girl.

Carl is more useful now, but he still annoys me.


----------



## Maycara (Oct 15, 2012)

Check this out!



> ?Walking Dead? Sets Ratings Record on AMC
> By BILL CARTER
> 
> ?The Walking Dead,? AMC?s hugely popular drama, became the biggest hit of the fall television season on Sunday night, with the premiere of its third season posting ratings that surpassed every other nonsports program on television in most viewing categories.
> ...


----------



## Bleach (Oct 15, 2012)

Woo new season yeaaaaa downloading now BRING IT ONNNNNNN


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 15, 2012)

Silencers!!! About fuckin' time! 

I really loved how little talking there was for the first 15 minutes. 

Rick giving Lori the cold shoulder and apparently Carl too. 

Darryl and that chick... hell naw. Fuck that. 

Are they setting up Carl to possibly tap that ass?


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 15, 2012)

Dejablue said:


> Yeah that makes perfect sense.  You can kill that other black guy because now we have a cool black character now.  Granted we haven't seen Michonne in full action yet.  And we probably won't for a long ass time because her and Andrea are going to be held prisoner by the Govenor.
> 
> So you'd actually rather kill off TDog instead of letting him become a better character because having more than one black person in a horror show breaks the status quo.  And you're just fine with that.
> 
> Given this IS the Walking Dead tv show.  They may mess up Michonne.  They messed up a lot of people.  Though there have been signs of improvement I think it is too early to tell.


T-D*ck has had 2 seasons to become a good character and it ain't happened yet.


----------



## Burke (Oct 15, 2012)

right, hes got to become a good character before they kill him off though
theyll nab him as soon as we start to appreciate him more


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 15, 2012)

If Hershel dies then maybe its a good thing because Carl wont get cockbl0cked anymore.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 15, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> If Hershel dies then maybe its a good thing because Carl wont get cockbl0cked anymore.



Carl X Beth 4Lyfe 

But i don't want to see Hershel die though. He has an awesome beard now so hopefully we'll be introduced to pegleg Hershel soon too


----------



## santanico (Oct 15, 2012)

Minzara said:


> Check this out!



not surprised


----------



## Khyle (Oct 15, 2012)

This was a really promising season premiere. Let's hope they keep this up and it turns out to be much more enjoyable as a whole than s2.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 15, 2012)

Walking Dead episode that dosent contain the word Sofia and had some epic zombie killing.. thumbs up! Seriously though


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rick has become a very different character now either due to Shane or his wife or most likely a mixture of the both and seems to have lost almost all emotions and is just set on making sure zombies are dead and that the area is secure..


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, moar zombie killing. I loved this episode apart from the Beth and Maggie singing scene. I do not hate them, it just that the scene comes off a bit cheesy for me.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 16, 2012)

Eisenheim said:


> Yes, moar zombie killing. I loved this episode apart from the Beth and Maggie singing scene. I do not hate them, it just that the scene comes off a bit cheesy for me.



Not even a bit cheesy... IT WAS HELLA CHEESY. However it was also quite sweet


----------



## Laura (Oct 16, 2012)

I dunno, I find the cheesy scenes tend to irk me, they always appear too forced.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 16, 2012)

It was time to catch your breath in the middle of the episode and it was a cute song


----------



## Chris Partlow (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL. Did anyone laugh at how no one was missing a head shot from a pretty hard distance? Fucking Carl and Carol were hitting everything. ROFL.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 16, 2012)

Chris Partlow said:


> LOL. Did anyone laugh at how no one was missing a head shot from a pretty hard distance? Fucking Carl and Carol were hitting everything. ROFL.



I looked over at my brother and was like "So, about 98% accuracy as a group, at least? C'mon."


----------



## James Bond (Oct 16, 2012)

Come to think, has anyone ever seen someone reload in Walking Dead?


----------



## Lavender (Oct 16, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Come to think, has anyone ever seen someone reload in Walking Dead?



.... 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P224BTri7RQ[/YOUTUBE]


Nope.​


----------



## Psychic (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, Can you blame them for being sharpshooters, it is a life or death situation. Either you learned quickly, or you die quickly.


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 16, 2012)

Darryl better not end up hooking up with Sophia's mom


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 16, 2012)

I wouldn't


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 16, 2012)

Isn't Beth a little old for Carl to be pussy hunting for. 

I mean im all for it go Carl but hes a little kid lol.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Oct 16, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Isn't Beth a little old for Carl to be pussy hunting for.
> 
> I mean im all for it go Carl but hes a little kid lol.


_*
THAT THE ONLY FEMALE HIS AGE GROUP THAT ALIVE THAT HE KNOWS OF.

SHIT HE SHOULD HAVE TRIED TO FUCK HER BY NOW HE MIGHT BE LIL GAY..............

YALL NO HOW I FEEL ABOUT GAY SONS..............*_


----------



## Metaro (Oct 16, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> Darryl better not end up hooking up with Sophia's mom



Carol.

Yeah this .


----------



## Matta Clatta (Oct 16, 2012)

Well they killed Sophia so the next best thing is Beth......


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 16, 2012)

Gotta keep the human race going


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 16, 2012)

I never did really pay attention to Beth in season two but now that i get a good look at her... I'd hit dat


----------



## josh101 (Oct 16, 2012)

Fucking great season premier, that first 20 minutes was the epitome of violence, shiit.

I'm worried about Hersel too, the previews man... 

I hope there's some more epic scenes this season like the prison raid, seeing as how they can't really have Thomas, most of the governor's scenes or Tyreese gym scene.


----------



## Hannibal (Oct 16, 2012)

They still could do Tyrese scene with T-Dogg (who could still be Tyrese) or Daryl. I'd say Daryl though, as it seems he's taking Tyreses story arc. Just hope it doesn't end the same


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 16, 2012)

Lavender said:


> ....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P224BTri7RQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Hershel must be using a gameshark for infinite ammo. 



Ausorrin said:


> Darryl better not end up hooking up with Sophia's mom



Why not? I think they're both at the same age.



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Isn't Beth a little old for Carl to be pussy hunting for.
> 
> I mean im all for it go Carl but hes a little kid lol.



If I was Carl I'd hit Beth too everyday. Just look at that one fine piece of


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 16, 2012)

a competition shotgun shooter can reload a shotgun one handed in like 10 seconds or less, and that's like 8 shots.  if you can clear a wave of zombies they move slow enough to reload even for a dumb shit


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 16, 2012)

also, some girls like em young (no pedo)


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 16, 2012)

daichi383 said:


> I never did really pay attention to Beth in season two but now that i get a good look at her... I'd hit dat



I would to bro.

Hopefully Carl can get some this season.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 17, 2012)

Woooo what a starting episode that was. Damn good episode.

The whole group got more badass IMHO. Maggie was a sexy killer and Hershel looked like a suave old guy. Too bad what happened to him. Also, that ending surprised the fuck outta me. 

And isn't Beth like ... 14?


----------



## Burke (Oct 17, 2012)

Bleach said:


> Woooo what a starting episode that was. Damn good episode.
> 
> The whole group got more badass IMHO. Maggie was a sexy killer and Hershel looked like a suave old guy. Too bad what happened to him. Also, that ending surprised the fuck outta me.
> 
> And isn't Beth like ... 14?



try 16
carl is apparently 13 now though
coulda sworn last season he as like 9 and she was like 18


----------



## Bleach (Oct 17, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> try 16
> carl is apparently 13 now though
> coulda sworn last season he as like 9 and she was like 18



She looks nothing like a 16 year old 

Maggie looks more 17/18 than anything else. I can't tell people's ages...


----------



## Neji (Oct 17, 2012)

Maggie's in her 20s for sure, like 22-23 my guess. Beth... idk 15-17 my guess. Carl's like in the 12-13 range.

One things for sure, she sure beats our Sophia.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 17, 2012)

Bleach said:


> She looks nothing like a 16 year old
> 
> Maggie looks more 17/18 than anything else. I can't tell people's ages...



Beth looks 22. Carl looks 11. Maggie looks 25.

INB4 someone goes and posts all the actors real ages. Also, wth, screw age, Carl and Beth can be a couple once Carl hits puberty.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok now I actually went out of my way to IMDB their real ages.

Carl is 13 years old.
Beth is approximately 28 years old. 
That's a 15 year difference, LOL. It would be ok if Carl was of legal age but in this scenario it's just weird.

Daryl is 43 years old. Holy shit, he looks 23.
Carol is 47 years old. She looks 43.
Now this couple, I can see happen....rooting for actually.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 18, 2012)

Psychic said:


> Ok now I actually went out of my way to IMDB their real ages.
> 
> Carl is 13 years old.
> Beth is approximately 28 years old.
> ...



Beth 28? Holy fuck. Yea I suck at telling ages...


----------



## Neji (Oct 18, 2012)

As in actors, comic book, or ages of characters in the show? It's possible for the show to have modified ages a bit.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 18, 2012)

Neji said:


> As in actors, comic book, or ages of characters in the show? It's possible for the show to have modified ages a bit.



Actors really. Beth doesn't look like she'd be 28 actor wise.

From the wiki, Beth is 16 so I was close with that one at least.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 18, 2012)

Neji said:


> As in actors, comic book, or ages of characters in the show? It's possible for the show to have modified ages a bit.



Yeah, like in Glee.

Y'know, this guy who in the show is like...20-18 tops and one of the mains?



He's 30 years old. 

That brings me to an offtopic sidenote: *WHY DONT THE SCHOOL TAKE NOTICE THAT AN 30-YEAR OLD IS RUNNING AROUND SINGING SONGS WITH MINORS*?

Creep. 

But yeah, Beth looks good.  Carl might be an idiot and sort of annoying, but least he has good taste in women. Gotta give him that.

Wikipedia says nothing of her real age though, so i'am completely lost as to how old Emily Kinney really is. I dont think she's 28 though. 

Lauren Cohan is 29 and Emily looks much younger....Okay, not that there's an big age difference, but you'r gonna see difference in some one's who like...30, and someone who is actually 18-19. I get that feeling from Emily, that she's an young girl. Not someone on their way to their thirties.​


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 18, 2012)

There is no way this girl is 28 years old. At most shes probably 20. No one older than that would sing songs like this and not be hella embarrassed. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTV4H1s0NL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anarch (Oct 18, 2012)

Great first episode. 

Carl is a regular cowboy now and Beth and him huh  I could swear Beth looked a lot older last season , and Carl a lot younger.

I wonder if Lori's baby is actually dead. 


*Spoiler*: _could be a spoiler_ 



 I did read somewhere that Lori would die in the prison , so this could a precursor to that


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 18, 2012)

No way Beth is 28 years old. If thats true then I would hit her too since I'm 26.


----------



## josh101 (Oct 18, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Great first episode.
> 
> Carl is a regular cowboy now and Beth and him huh  I could swear Beth looked a lot older last season , and Carl a lot younger.
> 
> ...


That thought of a zombie baby ripping you up from inside... thanks for the nightmares Lori. 


*Spoiler*: _big comic book spoiler_ 



 In the comic the baby does die in the prison, but after it is born


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 19, 2012)

So my roommate and I cranked out the entire series this week. We just ended with episode one of the season today. Really enjoyed it! Although I wish there was some more backstory on Zimbabwe the zombie-keeping ninja girl, and I hope we get some glimpses of what happened during the winter.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 19, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> Although I wish there was some more backstory on Zimbabwe the zombie-keeping ninja girl, and I hope we get some glimpses of what happened during the winter.



Here. The tv-series have no backstory yet, but the comic has.

this girl

It's in the comics so this is *very very* canon.


Dont have to thank me, just doing my job helping you non-comic readers to get the headsup.

Well, i'm off. See ya'll, losers.
​


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 19, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> So my roommate and I cranked out the entire series this week. We just ended with episode one of the season today. Really enjoyed it! Although I wish there was some more backstory on *Zimbabwe the zombie-keeping ninja girl*, and I hope we get some glimpses of what happened during the winter.



Hey i take offense to that. Just cus shes black you don't need to start nicknaming her after an african country that is near the country i come from. Think before you type man. Also it is pretty awesome that she gets away with having a katana in a zombie apocolypse though.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 19, 2012)

How closely does the show follow the comic books?


Ech?ux said:


> So my roommate and I cranked out the entire series this week. We just ended with episode one of the season today.


I did the same.

I was wondering if Carl would be going after Beth since they killed Tommy off.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 19, 2012)

Psychic said:


> Ok now I actually went out of my way to IMDB their real ages.
> 
> Carl is 13 years old.
> Beth is approximately 28 years old.
> ...



28? Lol what the fuck. I knew they had to be at least 4 years apart but damn


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 19, 2012)

Who cares, there's a zombie apocalypse going on 

They should fuck whoever and whatever they like! Even the rotting corpses of the zombies!

Anyhow, I wonder how they're supposed to move around with Hershel now.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 19, 2012)

Idiots should have left Hershel back , you don't expose the only healer in your party


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 19, 2012)

daichi383 said:


> Hey i take offense to that. Just cus shes black you don't need to start nicknaming her after an african country that is near the country i come from. Think before you type man.


Sarcasm? 



Dragonus Nesha said:


> How closely does the show follow the comic books?
> I did the same.
> 
> I was wondering if Carl would be going after Beth since they killed Tommy off.



I figured he would. Haha it's pretty funny their age difference in real life.



Lavender said:


> Here. The tv-series have no backstory yet, but the comic has.
> 
> this girl
> 
> ...



Well, the show isn't really following the comics to a T so I think they hold their own Canon's separately, but thanks for the link!​


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 19, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Idiots should have left Hershel back , you don't expose the only healer in your party



That what I was thinking... or at least use the assault rifles.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 19, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> Sarcasm?


Nah i'm being serious dude. Kinda offended me there but its cool. 

Also Anrach you are indeed correct good sir. I forgot Hershal was the healer and it was kinda stupid taking him with them


----------



## Lavender (Oct 20, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> Well, the show isn't really following the comics to a T so I think they hold their own Canon's separately, but thanks for the link!



As i said, just doing my job. But thanks.  ​


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 21, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 21, 2012)

Man Rick is hard as fuck now. Wonder what happened during that timeskip?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 21, 2012)

So I guess we have a new Dale


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah, was about to say that. Herschel can fill that role. 

And Rick is a badass now. I'm so glad.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 21, 2012)

Not everyone in the South has such pronounced accents, holy shit.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 21, 2012)

Emotional scene between Maggie and Herschel.

#OneLeggedHerschel


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 21, 2012)

Shut up, Lori. Fuck.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 21, 2012)

Carl- "Well, fuck you very much bitches. Next time you get your own damn supplies"


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 21, 2012)

She wants to deliver a baby walker?


----------



## WraithX959 (Oct 21, 2012)

Someone needs to kill that inmate like now.

Edit: HOLY SHIT RICK IS THE MAN.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 21, 2012)

"I get it, shit happens" 

FUCKING RICK


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 21, 2012)

HOLY SHITTTT


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow I wonder if he's really about to go...this ep has been full of surprises.

And like a man Carl there we go.

EDIT: Guess there had to be some sense of hope this ep. Also what was Carol doing?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 21, 2012)

This Ricktatorship, I love it.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Oct 21, 2012)

Loved the game, loved the comic books.

Now I'm going to start watching the TV series.  I just love the Walking Dead franchise!


----------



## Jing (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello Governor...


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 21, 2012)

This episode was fucking glorious and intense, though the women in this episode 
*Spoiler*: __ 



(except for the one who was healing-Carol)


 were complete idiots. I felt like yelling stay away from Hershel! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



aaaaaaand fuck the asian dude's girlfriend for basically saying die dad die. When Lori was giving mouth to mouth I felt tense in my seat thinking she would get bit.





This episode's pluses: *Rick,* Daryl

Minuses: Dem females except for Carol.

Did T-Dog have more lines in this one or was it just me?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 21, 2012)

Sacrifice said:


> Did T-Dog have more lines in this one or was it just me?


He definitely had more lines.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 21, 2012)

*


Sacrifice said:



			This episode was fucking glorious and intense, though the women in this episode 
Spoiler:  



(except for the one who was healing-Carol)


 were complete idiots. I felt like yelling stay away from Hershel!
		
Click to expand...

*


Sacrifice said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly my thoughts

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Especially when Lori was giving Hershel mouth to mouth! I don't care how important the guy is. That's way too dangerous!"


----------



## Eki (Oct 21, 2012)

Carl getting shit done.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 21, 2012)

Eki said:


> Carl getting shit done.



Though he got it done I have to agree with Lori on that argument. He's going to get too cocky (never really liked him).


----------



## Eki (Oct 21, 2012)

I do agree it was a bit reckless, but it shows that for someone his age he isn't afraid to go off alone and do shit like that. I want to so say somewhere 'maturity', but he is still kid after all. Especially with the way he reacted to Lori's scolding.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 21, 2012)

Eki said:


> I do agree it was a bit reckless, but it shows that for someone his age he isn't afraid to go off alone and do shit like that. I want to so say somewhere 'maturity', but he is still kid after all. Especially with the way he reacted to Lori's scolding.



Pretty much. He's just gonna mess up this season like he did last season. 

apparently he didn't learn from his incident with Dale.


----------



## Eki (Oct 21, 2012)

But I'm sure everyone is thankful for that incident with Dale. Annoying old fuck


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 21, 2012)

Eki said:


> But I'm sure everyone is thankful for that incident with Dale. Annoying old fuck



I liked Dale! 

Edit: One more thing: What Rick said to Lori at the end (more specifically what he didn't say as Lori points out)....eh, probably not gonna be good considering she is pregnant and all. Total shot in the arm (I don't like her, just stating an observation)


----------



## Eki (Oct 21, 2012)

I found him to be a nuisance. Getting in everyone's business and his voice just made me want to rage.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 21, 2012)

Eki said:


> I found him to be a nuisance. Getting in everyone's business and his voice just made me want to rage.



I've found season 2 (or at least half of it) to be a bit annoying so maybe I never saw it in Dale considering he was always the voice of reason and the only one that understood what was at stake morally. I don't know maybe that's me because I feel relate-able to the guy ha.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2012)

Dale was just not right for that world. He is better off dead. He was not a bad guy, but does not recognize the human danger. Probably would have tried to stop Rick from killing that guy that tried to kill him twice.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 21, 2012)

Damn they're making Rick look more and more intense haha.
I love how much they're deviating from the comics. 

By the way Suzuku, Carol was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



practicing on a walker in order to perform a C-section on Lori when she has the baby




also 
*Spoiler*: __ 



GUVNAH and MARILL


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 21, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Dale was just not right for that world. He is better off dead. He was not a bad guy, but does not recognize the human danger. Probably would have tried to stop Rick from killing that guy that tried to kill him twice.



Oh I'm not saying Dale dying was a bad thing. I'm just saying he was a character I liked. 

i think you're spot-on. His death was inevitable and for that very reason: he was unfit for the new world.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 21, 2012)

With Dale's death I saw the death of humanity in the group. He was essentially the voice of reason, and as we've witnessed after his death so much shit has occurred. If Dale were still alive I believe it wouldn't be a Ricktatorship.


----------



## Hana (Oct 22, 2012)

Carol was great in this episode. Practicing on cadavers is a very smart idea. 
I remember the guy from the CDC in the first season saying it takes at the very least 8 minutes before someone turns into a walker, so I wasn't that concerned about Lori.
Rick/Daryl 
I'm conflicted about Carl. Honestly the kid can take care of himself now; similar to how Glenn was in the first season. Still, he is stuck at that awkward stage between boy and man, so he is a bit cocky.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 22, 2012)

Btw, is it only bites that make you turn (aside from dying) or do scratches count in this series too?

I ask because of that scene with Big Tiny.


----------



## Eki (Oct 22, 2012)

It's scratches too. Remember in the last episode when Glenn was checking his girl for scratches?


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 22, 2012)

Eki said:


> It's scratches too. Remember in the last episode when Glenn was checking his girl for scratches?



<---bad memory

Thanks.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 22, 2012)

Now in this series since we know it isn't the bite that does it, can we just say it's an infection? I mean think about it, having something that's dead, rip its way into your body, well it clearly isn't the most sanitary being to begin with; but for it to basically pour its horribly dirty body into your blood stream would cause a horrible infection, and most likely death.

I'm just trying to think of how a scratch and a bite can do the same thing, and seeing how it long it varies from person to person, I'd assume it's just their uncleanliness that makes it so dangerous. I could be completely wrong though if someone feels like enlightening me as to why the bite and a scratch in this universe does the same effect.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 22, 2012)

Olivia said:


> Now in this series since we know it isn't the bite that does it, can we just say it's an infection? I mean think about it, having something that's dead, rip its way into your body, well it clearly isn't the most sanitary being to begin with; but for it to basically pour its horribly dirty body into your blood stream would cause a horrible infection, and most likely death.
> 
> I'm just trying to think of how a scratch and a bite can do the same thing, and seeing how it long it varies from person to person, I'd assume it's just their uncleanliness that makes it so dangerous. I could be completely wrong though if someone feels like enlightening me as to why the bite and a scratch in this universe does the same effect.



I can't vouch for the impact of the bite/scratch, but if it's just their blood/uncleanliness then they should already be doomed considering zombie blood keeps going on their faces/clothes/etc.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 22, 2012)

Hana said:
			
		

> I remember the guy from the CDC in the first season saying it takes at the very least 8 minutes before someone turns into a walker



That was from the reports" they gathered, but as we saw with Shane, reanimation can occur almost instantly after death.


----------



## Eki (Oct 22, 2012)

The survivors are already infected with the virus, but it lays dormant for some reason, well, until you die that is and then it becomes active. Maybe when the Walkers bite or scratch someone they introduce something to the virus that activates it?


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 22, 2012)

Eki said:


> The survivors are already infected with the virus, but it lays dormant for some reason, well, until you die that is and then it becomes active. Maybe when the Walkers bite or scratch someone they introduce something to the virus that activates it?



That's along the lines I've been thinking about. 

Living people have an immune system to fight off the infection. Dead people don't have an immune system so the infection goes into full effect and perhaps more into a more powerful strand of the disease; however this doesn't really explain how bites and scratches are capable of this. If it's just the zombies' blood then these people should be doomed already (episode 2 from season 1 anybody?).


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 22, 2012)

Yea with all the blood on there bodys, and probably eyes/mouth you think that would be bad. 

I believe in the zombie movie 28 days later a guy just got a drop of blood in his eyes and in like a minute later he was zombified. Although of course this is the walking dead.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 22, 2012)

Shane and Rick literally covered themselves in zombie blood and guts in one episode to walk by a bunch of walkers. I just figure they are going with old zombie tropes of bites and scratches being inexplicably more lethal. Kinda disappointing though when it comes as an explanation. Saliva...eh maybe (more infectious than blood??). I always assumed scratches were more or less unconfirmed in the tv series.

according to the wiki it's the saliva (I guess, but the blood isn't infectious?) (meh I'm no doctor).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 22, 2012)

They've been covered in blood but you kind of need it to seep into an open wound.


----------



## josh101 (Oct 22, 2012)

Eki said:


> It's scratches too. Remember in the last episode when Glenn was checking his girl for scratches?


That scene was stupid. We've had no proof that scratches turn people, and by the looks of the group they don't know for sure of it either ( No one has turned from a scratch so far, and they didn't lose any members over time skip so.. ) . I think it would of been better to clarify for the viewers that: one, scratches do turn you and two, the group knows of that fact. They should have locked up Tiny and then killed him when/if he turned. 

They killed too many prisoners too fast though. Now it looks there won't be any 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Thomas scene... all though they couldn't really have done that anyway, unless they killed off Beth and no Dexter rebellion scene.. 


 Could there be a reason they didn't show the dude outside getting killed? Maybe it's a kind of Tyrese gym situation with him? Doubt it though, they were some screams.

And if those are the prisoners... who the fuck is this?


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 22, 2012)

My closed captioning said "prisoner screams; walkers munching."

He best be dead.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 22, 2012)

Good episode. Glad Hershel is safe and that douchebag prisoner totally had it coming. Just didn't think it would happen that way. I thought Daryl would snipe his ass down.

Feel sorry for the remaining 2 prisoners but it is what it is


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 22, 2012)

Just to see if i heard the prisoner correctly, he's a druggie while the other is there due to a breaking and entering?

I sense some medical supplies getting stolen.


----------



## Impact (Oct 22, 2012)

How come I never seen this thread until now  

Well since I'm here the episode was freaking awesome 



josh101 said:


> That scene was stupid. We've had no proof that scratches turn people, and by the looks of the group they don't know for sure of it either ( No one has turned from a scratch so far, and they didn't lose any members over time skip so.. ) . I think it would of been better to clarify for the viewers that: one, scratches do turn you and two, the group knows of that fact. *They should have locked up Tiny and then killed him when/if he turned*.
> 
> They killed too many prisoners too fast though. Now it looks there won't be any
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I was thinking the same thing but the guy killed him without a second thought (which freaked the hell out of me) before they could make a clear judgment of the situation. If I remember correctly the walker hand came off and he stabbed him in the back I really wanted to know if he was infected from that wound


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 22, 2012)

Also did anyone laugh like hell at the "prison riot shanking/beatdown scene"? Rick and the others were so clear in telling them that head trauma was the only way to kill the "walkers" and here these guys are holding em down and shanking zombies


----------



## Impact (Oct 22, 2012)

WAD said:


> Also did anyone laugh like hell at the "prison riot shanking/beatdown scene"? Rick and the others were so clear in telling them that head trauma was the only way to kill the "walkers" and here these guys are holding em down and shanking zombies



That scene was absolutely priceless


----------



## Dejablue (Oct 22, 2012)

Loading up Loriisabitch.exe

Eventhough she saved Hershel's life she's still the biggest bitch on earth.

Anyway Rick was awesome in this episode.  I knew one way or another the long haired prisoner was gonna get it.  But I wasn't expecting it so soon and sudden.  Its official he's a full blown killer now. Axe now, ask questions later.  Although I felt sorry for the guy who ran outside.  And now I'm actually wondering what fate will befall the remaining two inmates.

T-Dog getting more lines?  I'm guessing the writers are planning his death so they need to give him as many speaking parts as possible. Also I noticed the characters don't call him T-Dog anymore. Just "T"  which is a lot better imo.

Carol is the only woman in the party who I like. She's come really far since the episode she first appeared in.  I really don't want her to die. Hell I hope Becky/Beth whatever dies before Carol.


----------



## Fierce (Oct 22, 2012)

Pretty much just skimmed to the bottom of the page to avoid what I'm certain is comic/future series spoilers all over, but I just wanted to say, I lol'd hard @ the prisoners just jumping the walkers and ignoring everything they were told about only going for the brain.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 22, 2012)

I saw some discussion about the scratches and bites.


It's like this. (Basing this on what i've seen and read in the comic)

The scratch/bite itself?

 It doesn't turn you into an walker.

When you die as has been established (Shane, Randall), you turn into an walker automatically.

The bite/scratch merely infects you like any other wound that has been dirtied.

IRL, If you get dirt into an open wound, that is bound to get infected.

Same here. The walker's are rotting, dirty and disease-ridden as hell. An bite from one of those will give you an nasty infection and high fever.

It will happen much faster or not have the time to happen at all if the person is bit....say, in the throat. Because then you'r already fucked. (Amy) 

Or if you'r devoured. (Patricia, Horse, Otis.)

So the bite as i said, merely causes heavy infection and fever, implications that can kill you. That is also why you amputate bitten limbs in Walking Dead. Leaving an wound that could be infected as it is, will in the end kill you.  

DYING is what turns you. Not the bite. Not the scratch. (They can be reasons in what does kill you, but they aren't what creates walkers persay.)

Basically, It doesn't turn you.  That happens whenever you hit the bucket.

Just making this clear. ​


----------



## Dejablue (Oct 22, 2012)

this makes sense. So I guess the scratched inmate was doomed either way. You can't amputate a back.


----------



## Grape (Oct 22, 2012)

So, could we say that there are two viruses? One which everyone living has, which is probably the original virus and a separate virus produced by Walkers - that just causes their victims to die rapidly?

Because if there were just one virus, the people still alive would simply be killed by that virus...


----------



## Dejablue (Oct 22, 2012)

no i don't think that is how it works.  I mean any kind of bite that leads to infection can kill you.  Zombies are rotten corpses so their bites are like hyper infected. Its not a separate virus you get from a zombie bite.  The virus only activates after the host dies.

On the other hand you might be right.  Because the only way it seems you can be saved is through amputation.  Modern medicine couldn't stop the virus from killing people so maybe there is a secondary virus that just kills the host so that the main virus can take reanimate it.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 22, 2012)

josh101 said:


> That scene was stupid. We've had no proof that scratches turn people, and by the looks of the group they don't know for sure of it either ( No one has turned from a scratch so far, and they didn't lose any members over time skip so.. ) . I think it would of been better to clarify for the viewers that: one, scratches do turn you and two, the group knows of that fact. They should have locked up Tiny and then killed him when/if he turned.
> 
> They killed too many prisoners too fast though. Now it looks there won't be any
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 That pic is from the movie Big Stan.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 22, 2012)

Dejablue said:


> no i don't think that is how it works.  I mean any kind of bite that leads to infection can kill you.  Zombies are rotten corpses so their bites are like hyper infected. Its not a separate virus you get from a zombie bite.  The virus only activates after the host dies.
> 
> On the other hand you might be right.  Because the only way it seems you can be saved is through amputation.  Modern medicine couldn't stop the virus from killing people so maybe there is a secondary virus that just kills the host so that the main virus can take reanimate it.



I'm not too keen on medicine and illnesses, so I still do not get how the bite/scratch makes it worse. You guys say it gives them the infection but the show has already established that they are infected to begin with. If it is a case of the bite/scratch accelerating the process, then the bigger question is how so and why their blood doesn't, which had to get in their orifices at points during the show(hell, didn't that blonde civil rights lawyer get some blood in her eye in one episode when killing a walker?). My guess is that the saliva holds a stronger strand of the virus/infection which then blends together with the original in the bitten living person (though that still doesn't explain scratches). Zombie bites are not how the "infection" is spread (hell it is already in everyone). Instead, zombie bites and saliva cause infections that are 100% fatal unless said body part is cut off before the hyper strand is spread through the body (Then again the tv show may just be using their own explanation).


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 22, 2012)

Just watched the episode. Another great one and it seems that the prisoners were a tad unlucky. Their leader was such a dick in the episode and i'm glad Rick took his bitch ass down. Can't have a liability like that hanging around. The remaining prisoners seem like well adjusted individuals compared to that guy but i liked the white guy cause he was so genuine and not a complete dick. I also want development for the black guy cus he seems like guy you'd want on your side. In conclusion F*CK YEAH GOOD EPISODE


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 22, 2012)

Couldn't catch this newest episode... can anyone point me in the direction of where to watch it online somewhere? I unfortunately don't have cable only netflix and internet...


----------



## santanico (Oct 22, 2012)

^Check amc.com


Rick isn't taking any chances, I was hoping he would kill that inmate, he posed to much of a risk being kept alive, too much of a threat


----------



## James Bond (Oct 22, 2012)

That dick asked for it, I mean honestly. Although I do think what Rick did to that innmate was a little dark but this season is looking very promising so cant wait for next episode.


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 22, 2012)

Good episode, I liked how Iori admitted her faults and of course its nice to see Ricktatorship in full effect.  I feel sorry for the moustache prisoner, though in the world they are currently living in, I can understand Rick is just taking precautions since they are dealing with people who have bad records (prisoners).


----------



## Lavender (Oct 22, 2012)

Dejablue said:


> no i don't think that is how it works.  I mean any kind of bite that leads to infection can kill you.  Zombies are rotten corpses so their bites are like hyper infected. Its not a separate virus you get from a zombie bite.  The virus only activates after the host dies.




The real zombie virus....it's dormant. As i said, it ONLY takes effect once you've died.

An walker's bite does not carry over any madeup virus we dont know about.

Okay...let say it's like this. It's an odd example, but....it's what i've got.


If you stab yourself in the leg with an new, clean, sterile knife and treat it, your wound wont get infected. That is logical.

If you stab yourself in the leg with an rusty knife, and DONT treat it, the wound will get infected by bacteria, and likely cause major blood poisoning.

And that stuff will kill you like fire to ice.

That is sort of what the Walker's bites are.

Rusty knives.  The walkers remains are so rotten and ridden with decay and bacteria, that if they bite you, your body's immune system will go haywire. I doubt an human body can withstand that much bacteria seeping into it's inner systems, bloodvessels, nerves, etc etc. Because an walker's teeth/gums aren't exactly.....y'know, drenched in Listerine.

As Sacrifice say, the bites themselves are not carriers of the virus that creates walkers. That stuff is already IN YOU.

They are carriers of nastyass bacteria that will kill you if not treated though, that is 100 % true.

Just like any other major infection in the world.​


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 22, 2012)

James Bond said:


> That dick asked for it, I mean honestly. Although I do think what Rick did to that innmate was a little dark but this season is looking very promising so cant wait for next episode.



Personally, while the killing of the inmate was pretty dark and shocking, what surprised me more was that he left the other guy to die.

Sure, he attacked Rick, but Rick had just swung a machete into his ally's head. So it wasn't a totally crazy response. Season 1 Rick definitely would have give him another chance.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 22, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Personally, while the killing of the inmate was pretty dark and shocking, what surprised me more was that he left the other guy to die.
> 
> Sure, he attacked Rick, but Rick had just swung a machete into his ally's head. So it wasn't a totally crazy response. Season 1 Rick definitely would have give him another chance.



I probably would've given the guy another chance too but then again i don't think my fat ass would last as long in a zombie apocalypse as the gang have


----------



## Lavender (Oct 22, 2012)

Aside from the talk about virus's, about the tvseries....i like Axel so far. Seems like an really nice guy, for an convict, that is.

Then again, he is one of my favorites in the comic, so i guess it's natural.

The casting however made me abit unsure at first though, i wasn't sure it was him until the name was spoken. I had my thoughts, but i'm glad he's part of the series.

The comic one was fatter and....well, he looked like Biker Santa Claus. 

(Which sort of is WHY he's one of my favorite WD comic characters.)



This one....Whilst i do sort of miss the Santa vibe....And i find him a tad too thinf for the role....



That mustasche makes it all work somehow.

If he ends every sentence from the next episode on with ''you follow me?'' then i'am satisfied.  

(If you dont know why, incomic, it's because he LITERALLY does that. ALL THE TIME. ''You follow me'' is his ''cool'' catchphrase. Sort of like: ''bitch  bitch bitch'' is Lori's catchprase. )​


----------



## Dejablue (Oct 22, 2012)

The druggie prisoner is like a poor old dog.  I just feel sorry for him.  He won't last long.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 22, 2012)

daichi383 said:


> I probably would've given the guy another chance too but then again i don't think my fat ass would last as long in a zombie apocalypse as the gang have



I wonder what he'll say if asked about it? Like if he'll lie or just say "the walkers got him."


----------



## Dejablue (Oct 22, 2012)

Lavender said:


> The real zombie virus....it's dormant. As i said, it ONLY takes effect once you've died.
> 
> An walker's bite does not carry over any madeup virus we dont know about.
> 
> ...




Yeah I get that.  I'm just wondering how the virus over took humanity so quickly.  Is it because there weren't enough doctors?  Well maybe I guess the virus simply reanimated some freshly dead people, enough to create massive panic.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 22, 2012)

Dejablue said:


> The druggie prisoner is like a poor old dog.  I just feel sorry for him.  He won't last long.



Dude, as i just said, comic Axel is Biker Santa.

*MOTHER-FUCKING-BIKER-SANTA*.



Whilst tv-series Axel might not be Biker Santa (Time will tell), when you are playing the real life rendition of someone that awesome, you'r not gonna die. 

*I WONT ALLOW IT*. 
​


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 22, 2012)

Big improvements for most of the characters in these first couple of episodes. Especially Carl, T-Dogg, and Carol. Even Lori is more tolerable :3



Sacrifice said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaaand fuck the asian dude's girlfriend for basically saying die dad die.



They live in a world where daily you're just as likely to be eaten by corpses as you are to be killed by other survivors for supplies and shelter. Is it really so bad for her to consider him just slipping away in as peaceful a death as any of them can really hope for (and dying in a manner that allows them all time to say goodbye unlike everyone who died on the farm) such a bad thing?


----------



## Friday (Oct 22, 2012)

This episode was pretty intense. My three favorite scenes were

1. Lori and Hershel CPR scene
2. Rick killing the Mexican prisoner
3. The Mexican prisoner killing his friend 

And Lori fucking admitting that she's a bad wife is starting to drag on a little.. I kinda wanna see her get over it. That was really funny though

also lol at Carl clearing out the infirmary. Little kid is turning into Shane.

I kinda wish that we could have a separate tv show and comic book talk thread.. I don't wanna hear about the comics because I know that there may be some spoilers, or that it's really not worth comparing since they don't take the same routes.

also neg to that bitch that centers all her posts.. like lol, why are you doing that really?


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Oct 22, 2012)

Comic Thomas:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think we will get a Thomas scenario in the 4th episode as the title of it is "Killer Within" and the 5th episode description says that Rick deals with yet another loss. What I think is that the guy spying on Carol will talk with her, gain her trust, and later the group as they let him in. At the end of the episode, he decapitates Beth, and Maggie kills him like in the comics. It won't be a who's the murderer, but more of a fucking hell he's a murderer.




No "You follow me?" this episode. Very disappointed.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 22, 2012)

kamikazi said:


> Big improvements for most of the characters in these first couple of episodes. Especially Carl, T-Dogg, and Carol. Even Lori is more tolerable :3
> 
> 
> 
> They live in a world where daily you're just as likely to be eaten by corpses as you are to be killed by other survivors for supplies and shelter. Is it really so bad for her to consider him just slipping away in as peaceful a death as any of them can really hope for (and dying in a manner that allows them all time to say goodbye unlike everyone who died on the farm) such a bad thing?


You shut your mouth. No one gonna make my Hershel die.


----------



## josh101 (Oct 22, 2012)

Lavender said:


> The real zombie virus....it's dormant. As i said, it ONLY takes effect once you've died.
> 
> An walker's bite does not carry over any madeup virus we dont know about.
> 
> ...


I don't think so, at all. They've made it *clear as day* so far that a bite, or a scratch = death. That's not the case in a general infection as it's not some sort of 100% fatality rate thing, which they've made bites out to be unless drastic measures were taken ( cutting off a limb ). It would be ridiculous for them to kill someone for literally having something as simple as a dirty wound, which is what you're making out bites and scratches to be. An infection would be easily enough treatable for their group with those anti-biotic's. Seriously, if that was the case, Hershel would be dead because the axe that Rick had been using to decapitate zombies was used to cut off Hershels leg without being sterilized. That's rust and zombie goo into an open wound right there. 

It's obvious that a bite or a scratch is more then just simply a wound from a very dirty source, there is something else in it that triggers a fatal fever or something. We all know that they're already infected so like someone else had mentioned, it could be some sort of reaction to something in zombies and the already dormant infection that kills you. Really, it would be very hard to explain, as what do scratches and bites have in common? Like I said earlier, they shouldn't have scratches turn you, just bites, then maybe they could explain it somehow with saliva. 



Dolohov27 said:


> That pic is from the movie Big Stan.


Really?  I got it off the first page, someone posted it saying it was going to be a future inmate, must of missed the joke lol.


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 22, 2012)

Sacrifice said:


> You shut your mouth. No one gonna make my Hershel die.


Don't jinx it  



josh101 said:


> Like I said earlier, they shouldn't have scratches turn you, just bites, then maybe they could explain it somehow with saliva.



Like their saliva, the other natural secretions of the human body (including oils secreted by the skin) also become deadly when an individual succumbs to zombification, thus causing bites and scratches to have a 100% fatality rate. There, problem solved.

Really though, no one knows what the plan for Big Tiny would have been. Rick may have left it for the prisoners to solve in their cell block and was just giving them the heads up that he was definitely going to die and turn. No one actually said "We should kill him now," Thomas made that decision on his own.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 22, 2012)

So who does everyone think our mysterious creeper on Carol is?
I have a hunch that it's one of the guys from the previous season who Hershel and Rick encountered at the bar.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 22, 2012)

It's Merle, bitches.


----------



## josh101 (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep, think it might be Merle.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 22, 2012)

It might be some scout from Woodbury.


----------



## Synn (Oct 22, 2012)

Merle is the big boss, it seems D:


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 22, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> Couldn't catch this newest episode... can anyone point me in the direction of where to watch it online somewhere? I unfortunately don't have cable only netflix and internet...



Anyone? At all? AMC.com doesn't air the newest ones.


----------



## Jing (Oct 22, 2012)

Synn said:


> Merle is the big boss, it seems D:



No he just works for him...


----------



## Synn (Oct 22, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> Anyone? At all? AMC.com doesn't air the newest ones.



download this


----------



## jam3sbob (Oct 22, 2012)

is T-Dog silently becoming awesome?

all he needs are walkers/people to kill. don't say anything, just smash!


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 22, 2012)

I thought Merle was going to appear around the helicopter crash instead? But maybe it is. I also considered it being one of the governer's men.


----------



## josh101 (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't think it's one of the Governor's men, you can see in the trailers that the Governor questions Andrea about the whereabouts of Rick and the others, don't think he'd do that if he had a scout that has found them.


----------



## Dejablue (Oct 22, 2012)

Lavender said:


> Dude, as i just said, comic Axel is Biker Santa.
> 
> *MOTHER-FUCKING-BIKER-SANTA*.
> 
> ...




He'll die next episode and you will rage. Also his comic version looks like Uncle Iroh to me lol


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 22, 2012)

I really liked this week's episodes. Rick is a total badass. He made the right decision but he should of gave the other prisoner a chance. Also, Carl shouldn't have went off alone. If he got surrounded or injured, no one would know where he was or how to find him.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 22, 2012)

Rick made some tough decisions this episode.. Really liked it though! And Carl showing some initiative! Lori needs to learn that he's going to grow up much quicker than a normal boy.

Could anyone shed some light on how Lori and Rick's relationship got so strained? Last I remember.. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



She was all pissed off at him for killing Shane, and he was the one trying to get her to understand. But that seemed more like she was angry with him. In these episodes he's increasingly distant and he's the one who seems to be giving the cold shoulder, but more than that. I mean the ending of this episode was just harsh. What happened? Are we supposed to be in the dark? Did something happen during the winter?


----------



## josh101 (Oct 22, 2012)

Well I can't remember much but the one I do is the fact she tells Rick that he needs to kill Shane, then when he does, she gets pissed off about it. That's why I loved Rick's "you say that now" line when she said he could kill the prisoners. Quality.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 22, 2012)

Pretty much he's pissed because she's fickle as fuck.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow, these past 2 episodes have been pretty good. I hope the writers keep up this quality consistently throughout the season.


----------



## Grape (Oct 23, 2012)

A thought just struck me.

How annoying is Lori going to become after delivery?


----------



## Cardoc (Oct 23, 2012)

I wanna know who was watching Carol in the bushes?  Michone and Andrea maybe?


----------



## Lavender (Oct 23, 2012)

Dejablue said:


> He'll die next episode and you will rage. Also his comic version looks like Uncle Iroh to me lol





Dont fucking jinx the fandom, man.  

Making me all nervous and shit. 
​


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 23, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> Rick made some tough decisions this episode.. Really liked it though! And Carl showing some initiative! Lori needs to learn that he's going to grow up much quicker than a normal boy.
> 
> Could anyone shed some light on how Lori and Rick's relationship got so strained? Last I remember..
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Basically Rick wised up. 

At the end of the day he killed Shane because of Lori. That broke him, and he *knows* it. It didn't have to be that way or maybe it did. We will never know for real because of Lori. Lori used Shane for comfort and when he served his purpose she threw him away. Rick put that piece together, realized that the same woman that through his best friend to the curb, has a child by him, and wants him dead. Than calls him a monster for killing him.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 23, 2012)

Friday said:


> also neg to that bitch that centers all *her* posts.. like lol, why are you doing that really?





Besides, who doesn't wanna be *CENTER* of attention? 

(Did ya'll see that? My puns are so smoooooth.)

(But jokes aside, it's an old habit, really. Doing it for ages, and aint plannin on changing it now. Old habits never die. They only age, like fine wine. Or something. I dunno. )


Oh, and i'am an guy. *BA DUM TISH*

Why the fuck does everyone think i'm an girl when they first meet me?

Seriously, you'r like the 50th (Congratulations) person around NF that have mistaken me for an female.​


----------



## jam3sbob (Oct 23, 2012)

^ maybe female avatar, centered posting and some other thing. did he neg you? doesn't seem like it made a dent lol

no need for negs people.

but honestly didn't read centered posts, especially the long ones lol


----------



## Khyle (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm loving this season so far  Rick is such a badass  All characters are much more likeable now (well, except Daryl, who has always been boss). Even Lori has improved a bit -not that I will ever like her, but still...


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2012)

Its The Gov!! Cant wait.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2012)

Who wants to bet that T-Dawg will be one of the best characters late game?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 23, 2012)

Cardoc said:


> I wanna know who was watching Carol in the bushes?  Michone and Andrea maybe?


Judging by the preview at the end of the episode. I don't think it's Andrea &Co. but rather whomever they end up meeting.


----------



## Dejablue (Oct 23, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Pretty much he's pissed because she's fickle as fuck.



She's not fickle she just wants Rick to be on her side.  In the past when she was against  his decisions Rick would get angry.  Now she wants there to be some sort of peace so now she's trying to follow his lead.  But Rick knows Lori isn't being genuine.  

At the same time Lori isn't trying to patronize Rick. Just be on his side and not question him for the sake of the group.  But Rick is still pissed about Shane.


----------



## Burke (Oct 23, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Who wants to bet that T-Dawg will be one of the best characters late game?



i heard the black guy in the comics goes on a zombie killing rampage in the prisons gym. i hope t dawg atleast gets somma that.


----------



## Cardoc (Oct 24, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Judging by the preview at the end of the episode. I don't think it's Andrea &Co. but rather whomever they end up meeting.



That doesn't make sense though cause in the preview the govenor is shown asking Andrea where the others are, which now leads me to believe it is them.

Also they need to come back to set up one of my favorite scenes from the prison in the comic.  If they not there won't work actually.


----------



## Eki (Oct 24, 2012)

I think something happened with Lori during Winter that we don't know yet.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 24, 2012)

Eki said:


> I think something happened with Lori during Winter that we don't know yet.



Her reaction to shane dying by rick's hand is all that needs to be said.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 24, 2012)

Actually a lot of people cite that her reaction to Rick killing Shane was terrible but the moment that really broke her during that confession is when Rick told her matter-of-factly that Carl had a helping hand in the situation by putting him down the second time.


----------



## Cardoc (Oct 24, 2012)

Speaking of Carl I love how they are showing him as steady with out batting an eye lash killer of zombies.  If this was a real world that is how he would have to be anyway to survive, I am just glad that detail isn't being skipped over.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 24, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> i heard the black guy in the comics goes on a zombie killing rampage in the prisons gym. i hope t dawg atleast gets somma that.



Dat I wanna see.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm ready for some Merle tonight.


----------



## Eki (Oct 28, 2012)

My body is ready.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 28, 2012)

Badass Merle is back.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 28, 2012)

MERLE IS BACK BITCHES!!!!


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 28, 2012)

Shit happens again this week.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 28, 2012)

You think it'd be a better idea to bring them back to help.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 28, 2012)

Holy Shit dude...


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 28, 2012)

> Keep Merle

> Kill trained Military

seems legit Governor.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh shit THAT scene....


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 28, 2012)

Mofucka is ballin out his mind.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 28, 2012)

This episode lacked intense Rick and the prison.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 28, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> This episode lacked intense Rick and the prison.


Made up for it with crazy ass Governor and death glare Michonne.


----------



## Impact (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello Governor 

This episode was just awesome especially Merle coming back which was absolutely badass 

Dat preview next week in da prison damn this season is turning out better than expected hope they keep it up.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 28, 2012)

Dude almost had me fooled. I thought Michionne was overreacting and that they were in a pretty good community, but then the Gov. pulled that shit.


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 28, 2012)

Does anyone have a link to the episode?


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 28, 2012)

It's on again right now.


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 28, 2012)

Son Goku said:


> > Keep Merle
> 
> > Kill trained Military
> 
> seems legit Governor.



I think the Governor wants to make sure things are being run by him. Keeping some non-military guys in line is one thing, but seven soldiers might have had issues following orders from him.

So the heads at the end, the isolated one was the helicopter pilot's I assume, was there anyone else there we were supposed to recognize?


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 28, 2012)

Sacrifice said:


> It's on again right now.



My school doesn't get amc


----------



## Harihara (Oct 28, 2012)

LOL I loved Michonne's attitude throughout the whole episode definitely my favorite character.


----------



## Eki (Oct 28, 2012)

Seriously found it hard to believe all those Army guys went down like that, but it is a show based on a comic.


----------



## Grape (Oct 28, 2012)

Not really hard to believe. They're in the middle of an opening in a wooded area. It's not like they die slower from bullets than civilians.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 29, 2012)

Great episode.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 29, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Not really hard to believe. They're in the middle of an opening in a wooded area. It's not like they die slower from bullets than civilians.



Well, as trained soldiers they'd react a bit better to an ambush then standing around with dumbfuck expressions on their faces. At the very least they probably would have shot the Governor as a final "fuck you". It's not a big deal in any regard and within my suspension of disbelief.

Surprised how much better this season has been so far.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 29, 2012)

Loved the episode for sure. 

I love the governor.


----------



## Impact (Oct 29, 2012)

Eki said:


> Seriously found it hard to believe all those Army guys went down like that, but it is a show based on a comic.



Not really considering they had their guard up, up until Governor mentioned they rescued their comrade they felt relieved and when that happen he took advantage of the situation and slaughter them it was actually a pretty smart move on his part (Governor) even if it was brutal.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 29, 2012)

Dejablue said:


> She's not fickle she just wants Rick to be on her side.  In the past when she was against  his decisions Rick would get angry.  Now she wants there to be some sort of peace so now she's trying to follow his lead.  But Rick knows Lori isn't being genuine.
> 
> At the same time Lori isn't trying to patronize Rick. Just be on his side and not question him for the sake of the group.  But Rick is still pissed about Shane.





Wuzzman said:


> Her reaction to shane dying by rick's hand is all that needs to be said.



Fiiiickllleeee


----------



## Dejablue (Oct 29, 2012)

So is the black guy with the beard Tyreese or what?


----------



## Grape (Oct 29, 2012)

I wish they wouldn't have brought Merle back. I like the character and everything, but they shouldn't have cut his hand off if they were planning to bring him back. It sucks. It's distracting. Kill him off quickly.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2012)

Tea, anyone?


----------



## Dejablue (Oct 29, 2012)

how exactly is Merle distracting?


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 29, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> *Not really hard to believe*. They're in the middle of an opening in a wooded area. It's not like they die slower from bullets than civilians.


Actually, yes it is. Trained soldiers doesn't just freeze on shooting the target they are aiming it, while getting shot at.

Of course, unless those "soldiers" were civilians cosplaying as National Guards.


----------



## Grape (Oct 29, 2012)

Dejablue said:


> how exactly is Merle distracting?



The prosthetic arm is the same length as his other arm. It's distracting :S 




ExoSkel said:


> Actually, yes it is. Trained soldiers doesn't just freeze on shooting the target they are aiming it, while getting shot at.
> 
> Of course, unless those "soldiers" were civilians cosplaying as National Guards.



They dropped their guard at the mention of Lt. Wells' name. It's simple really. They were cautious and then went to trust mode because something familiar was brought up.

Also makes sense that someone would drive into their camp before killing them. It draws everyone out into the open, because they're all obviously going to come out and see what's happening. If they just opened fire without a distraction the soldiers could have taken up defensive positions and potentially killed one or more of their attackers.


----------



## Hibino (Oct 29, 2012)

The Governor is insane.. I like him


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh shit, I had heard about the Governor, but hadn't read the comic so I didn't know what to expect of him. Shit's insane. This season might be the best one yet just because of him. and anything that makes for less Rick and Lori bitching at each other is a good dynamic


----------



## Kirath (Oct 29, 2012)

Biters? Come on, just use the word zombie!


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 29, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> I wish they wouldn't have brought Merle back. I like the character and everything, but they shouldn't have cut his hand off if they were planning to bring him back. It sucks. It's distracting. Kill him off quickly.



So you want him to die because he is missing a arm and his attachment distracts you.

Your joking right.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 29, 2012)

I like the Governor, everytime he talks it sounds like Liam Neeson.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 29, 2012)

I like Morrissey.

Granted, he looks nothing like the orignial Governor, but so far, i like his rendition. He has an cool, trusting aura around him (which the orignial also has, to steer away from the creepiness) and I recognised alot of things from the comic (The whole charade of him playing nice when he's really really creepy was very spot-on, the heads in the tanks, etc etc) so i like that they are keeping true to the comic, even if the appearance is very different.

And i dont think this really counts at spoilers, but if anyone doesn't know how the Governor really looks like, here's an pic.


He's the evil Danny Trejo of the apocalypse.  I like Morrissey, but i do prefer, atleast visually, the comic version.  He's so...sleazy. I like that in antagonists.

....

These might count as **Spoilers** though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I Wonder if they will have the creepy relationship with Penny in the tv-series. That always made me cringe in the comic. So far, i saw nothing but the heads. There is always the next episode though. 



​


----------



## Cardoc (Oct 29, 2012)

I am glad to see Merle back and I get the feeling he doesn't really like the govenor.

So far 2 major changes from the comic to TV show are in place and they just happen to be 2 things I liked about the comic.  

I like the way this guy is playing the govenor.  He has that monotone voice and looks everybody right in the eye in that creepy way, but I don't like the zombie heads in his house.  At this point I think it is a stupid change from the comic.  Maybe they will explain more his fascination with them and it will make more sense.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 29, 2012)

Cardoc said:


> but I don't like the zombie heads in his house.  At this point I think it is a stupid change from the comic.  Maybe they will explain more his fascination with them and it will make more sense.




Uhh.....What do you mean with change?

The zombie heads are very canon. He had a bunch of heads in his house both in the tv-series AND the comic. They aren't changed. The only difference is that the comic one had like....way more. Which sort of makes it even more creepier. 

Or did i missunderstand your post? If so, i'm sorry.



As for the reason?

There is no tv in the apocalypse, my friend.  

And if an creep wants to watch television during the zombie outbreak, what does he do?

*THAT*.​


----------



## Dejablue (Oct 29, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> The prosthetic arm is the same length as his other arm. It's distracting :S .



Lol seriously? Thats why you want him to* die*?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 29, 2012)

The governor is probably my favorite character thus far. By far my favorite.

I also noticed the prosthetic arm being the same length. I don't find it distracting at all.


----------



## Synn (Oct 29, 2012)

The governor is a creepy fucktwat


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 29, 2012)

This week was lacking the Ricktatorship.

Still great, though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 29, 2012)

governor is awesome, he does have liam neeson vibe going on.

i can see how this new community reflects a possible outcome of ricktatorship developing, and i'm interested in how that will play out.

i have 2 probs i thought about recently though:  1- t dog wouldn't really be fat in a zombie apocolypse, fat people would get eaten quick or lose their weight due to stress and depression and low resources.
2- despite the world falling apart, i think there should be way more sex, people would be getting laid left and right.  it's a great stress releaser.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2012)

"Oh, she speaks!" -best line ever.


----------



## Dejablue (Oct 29, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> governor is awesome, he does have liam neeson vibe going on.
> 
> i can see how this new community reflects a possible outcome of ricktatorship developing, and i'm interested in how that will play out.
> 
> ...



I really don't want to see any character in this show screwing.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 29, 2012)

> 1- t dog wouldn't really be fat in a zombie apocolypse, fat people would get eaten quick or lose their weight due to stress and depression and low resources.


Not necessarily, there are some people who are quite fit and just happen to break down food that way quite slowly, almost like hibernation. I know a friend of mine who doesn't really eat that much but he doesn't work out too much either, he's a bit of a bigger guy with a layer of fat on him, but he's not fat. I don't think T-Dog is fat.  




> 2- despite the world falling apart, i think there should be way more sex, people would be getting laid left and right.  it's a great stress releaser.


I'm glad it hasn't really been touched on. I'm sick of shows using things like that as an excuse to throw rampant sex scenes everywhere. I think there was a good amount of sex. Like Shane and Lori, Rick and Lori, Shane and Andrea, Glen and that girl. I don't think we need more sex scenes since the focus doesn't matter. It's not important to the story.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 29, 2012)

Andrea does go for the wrong guys doesn't she lol

And yeah the soldiers wouldn't have gone down so easily , okay they were caught off guard but that doesn't mean that they wouldn't be able to shoot at the one guy they can see clearly standing right in front of them. That's just stupid.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 29, 2012)

andrea reminds me of that type of girl in school that would screw over her best friend to get screwed over by the wrong guy. 

anyway what do you guys think of this week's episode? To me it's the weakest of the three shown this season thus far but I think overall it's still pretty good and the season as a whole is turning out very well.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 29, 2012)

Sacrifice said:


> andrea reminds me of that type of girl in school that would screw over her best friend to get screwed over by the wrong guy.



That's a bit harsh isn't it. She puts her trust in the wrong men sure but she hasn't betrayed anyone as far as i can remember.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Oct 29, 2012)

Anarch said:


> That's a bit harsh isn't it. She puts her trust in the wrong men sure but she hasn't betrayed anyone as far as i can remember.



I'm not saying she did. I'm just saying that she is giving me that impression (at least given from Michonne's reactions this episode). I get the feeling this will be similar to the Dale vs Shane thing.

at the same time I don't blame her. Woodbury seems like a dream come true during an apocalypse.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 29, 2012)

Dejablue said:


> I really don't want to see any character in this show screwing.





Ech?ux said:


> I'm glad it hasn't really been touched on. I'm sick of shows using things like that as an excuse to throw rampant sex scenes everywhere. I think there was a good amount of sex. Like Shane and Lori, Rick and Lori, Shane and Andrea, Glen and that girl. I don't think we need more sex scenes since the focus doesn't matter. It's not important to the story.



see, the outcome of the show would be different if the sex was factoring in more realistically , imo.  characters would try to maintain more cleanliness so that they can appeal to the remaining potential partners.  there would be some squablling and infighting related to partnering up.  No pedo, but beth and carl might be active already since they are growing up fast and with no body else to talk to.

governor seems to have his choice of chicks.  also , tragically, there would be more rapes.  probably gay stuff too.

but this show isn't really trying to go there.

anyway, last episode was great, we got introduced to like 20/80 new characters!  and some michonne development starting.  i suspect the zombies she was walking with were her fam.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 29, 2012)

> characters would try to maintain more cleanliness so that they can appeal to the remaining potential partners. there would be some squablling and infighting related to partnering up. No pedo, but beth and carl might be active already since they are growing up fast and with no body else to talk to.



I see what you're saying, to a point, but a lot of that isn't necessary. Appealing to members of the opposite sex? Maybe in an environment like Woodbury, but the rest fo the team has been pretty preoccupied with making it through the winter and dealing with current affairs rather than physical necessity. And Carl and Beth? Carl, although very mature for his age, he's still only 13. So no, I don't think he would be active with Beth at all. Maybe he would try to kiss her or something but the kid's balls haven't even dropped yet. 



> governor seems to have his choice of chicks. also , tragically, there would be more rapes. probably gay stuff too.


You're right, that in the right environment there probably would be more rapes, but we haven't really been exposed to that sort of environment yet. Maybe we will soon enough... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 especially with the whole ordeal with Michonne at some point in the future.


 So I would agree with you that those things would happen, but still say I think they show enough of it as is without taking from the show or oversexualizing it. AMC has shown us that with Breaking Bad and with Walking Dead, you can have good shows that don't have to be like most HBO shows, which are pretty vile in their depictions of sex.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 29, 2012)

i didn't read ur spoiler cause i don't know what it spoils.  

anyway, the other big revelation this ep is that the zombies aren't starving during the winter, per ricks plan at the end of last year.  nobody mentioned that till now but his plan was for the walkers to die over winter and reemerge as a society in spring.  we now know that 8 months have passed since the farm fell, and the writers totally glossed over fall and winter and we are in spring time already!  fall and winter should have been hellish!  wth ?


----------



## Dejablue (Oct 29, 2012)

whenever the show sinks into relationship drama I want to gag.  For the sake of not being bored to death with zombie Apocalypse romance, I'd prefer if the number of characters trying to get into someone elses pants remain minimal.


----------



## Ae (Oct 29, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> You think it'd be a better idea to bring them back to help.


 
I hope they'll tell us why and explain the ending too.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 29, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> Not necessarily, there are some people who are quite fit and just happen to break down food that way quite slowly, almost like hibernation. I know a friend of mine who doesn't really eat that much but he doesn't work out too much either, he's a bit of a bigger guy with a layer of fat on him, but he's not fat. I don't think T-Dog is fat.


But in a realistic zombie world, you gotta run alot to survive, hence fat people would almost be nonexistent.



Anarch said:


> Andrea does go for the wrong guys doesn't she lol
> 
> And yeah the soldiers wouldn't have gone down so easily , okay they were caught off guard but that doesn't mean that they wouldn't be able to shoot at the one guy they can see clearly standing right in front of them. That's just stupid.


I know, they should make it so the other soldiers get shot first.



NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> governor seems to have his choice of chicks.  also , tragically, there would be more rapes.  probably gay stuff too.
> 
> but this show isn't really trying to go there.


But the comic book sure did, and the show might follow.

Also, unlike the comic, Andrea is really falling for all the bad boys. I like the governor, great actor right there and super cute too.


----------



## jam3sbob (Oct 29, 2012)

severed heads inside fish tanks, what's the deal? keep alive to experiment/learn on? or make wine out off?

wtf is this shit?


----------



## Mexicano27 (Oct 29, 2012)

I know that the massacre at the end has been remarked upon by pretty much everyone by now, but I couldn't help but want to add my two cents.


*Spoiler*: _My thoughts_ 



They clearly wanted to show the viewers that the Governor's crazy and heartless, but they ended up going about it very lazily. Yes, the soldiers were distracted, but their (non) reaction to getting shot at was bad enough to break my suspension of disbelief. 

It would have been slightly more believable if the Governor simply had his men armed with rifles, and they just started picking off the soldiers, and kept them pinned down while others moved forward to wipe out the rest. 

Of course, this would have made the scene last a bit longer, and it wouldn't have been as dramatic. It's easy to understand why the writers went for a short, unrealistic, dramatic scene, but I honestly would have appreciated a more realistic scene better.

Unrelated, but silenced rifles going _pew pew pew_ is also pretty funny.


----------



## Eki (Oct 29, 2012)

Inpactedblaze said:


> Not really considering they had their guard up, up until Governor mentioned they rescued their comrade they felt relieved and when that happen he took advantage of the situation and slaughter them it was actually a pretty smart move on his part (Governor) even if it was brutal.



I would expect more from trained soldiers none the less. Even at least one of them should of had more than enough time to take shot at the Governor, but like I said, work of fiction.


----------



## Psychic (Oct 29, 2012)

jam3sbob said:


> severed heads inside fish tanks, what's the deal? keep alive to experiment/learn on? or make wine out off?
> 
> wtf is this shit?



post apocalyptic stress?


----------



## Eki (Oct 29, 2012)

When i saw the pilot's head they saved i got more of a feeling of "sociopath."


----------



## Friday (Oct 29, 2012)

Episode was alright. I was so anxious about seeing the town, and it seems pretty cool. I just hope they are able to meet up with the atlanta group soon. That's what I'm mostly interested about.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 29, 2012)

jam3sbob said:


> severed heads inside fish tanks, what's the deal? keep alive to experiment/learn on? or make wine out off?
> 
> wtf is this shit?



It's the new form of entertainment. 

With no TV, zombie heads are the next best thing to watch.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 29, 2012)

the governer did say they think the zombies have some semblance of their old selves in them. he may think he can talk to his family again.

it may not even be water, it could be formaldehyde


----------



## Cardoc (Oct 30, 2012)

Lavender said:


> Uhh.....What do you mean with change?
> 
> The zombie heads are very canon. He had a bunch of heads in his house both in the tv-series AND the comic. They aren't changed. The only difference is that the comic one had like....way more. Which sort of makes it even more creepier.
> 
> ...



Honsestly I forgot about that part in the comic I was so focused on 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the little girl


----------



## Friday (Oct 30, 2012)

Sigh, are we going to continue to bring up the comic in this thread? Can we only talk about the show?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 30, 2012)

To be honest the scene with the soldiers isn't that unbelievable. 

>their guard up
>Governor explains about their missing men
>their guard drops exponentially, to probably about zero. A glimmer of hope. 
>Governor shoots and kills first guy
>Simultaneously the men from the forest start opening up, there's no time to react to the governor because the focus is escape the flurry of bullets. It was an ambush. It's not hard to imagine that these soldiers who are probably starved and weak and restless didn't stand a chance against these men's ambush.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 30, 2012)

Friday said:


> Sigh, are we going to continue to bring up the comic in this thread? Can we only talk about the show?



Unless it spoils something completely and something important, i think talking about the comic can be made.

And as the Governor has been stated by the makers of the show to be as much as his comic rendition as possible....yeah, SOME talk about the comic can be allowed. Atleast in regards of him.  


If they are made with care.

I for an example....i've read the entire comic and i know pretty much all of what goes on all up to issue 103, but only talk about it with tv-series fans when it's about stuff that's already happend. 

(The fish-tanks, arrival of the governor etc etc)

Because if i would not, that wouldnt be very respectful of me.

But yeah, as i said, comic talk CAN be made here, if it's done good and without spoilers that will ruin the life of the fanbase. 
​


----------



## Anarch (Oct 30, 2012)

^ Irrespective of whether you feel a spoiler is important or unimportant ( people can have conflicting views ) , keep it within spoiler tags and it should be fine.

On topic, after all the talk about whether the walkers retain some semblance of their old selves , I was sure the Governor would have preserved his wife and kid but instead he has fish tanks full of walker heads ( which may or may not include his family - it wasn't clear ). I didn't quite get that , unless it's the obvious - he's insane , why would he keep them ? For entertainment ? Dude there's a hot naked chick in your bed , go do her again if you need entertainment.

Also I'm sure future episodes will explain this - but why exactly would he kill off those soldiers ? They could have made the settlement much stronger. Is it because he wants to be their supreme leader so he eliminates anyone who might challenge his authority? 
In which case Rick v/s The Governor will be awesome


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 30, 2012)

The actor playing the Governor is oozing with charisma. I like him. And he looks natural too. Hope he doesnt disappoint the future.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't like Merl. I am not happy he is back. 

Governer is an interesting character though. Can't wait till the two groups collide


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 30, 2012)

You aren't happy he's back from what perspective? Like from a perspective of "I don't like that guy!" or from a perspective of "The character sucks, he shouldn't be in this show"? 

Because I don't like Merle either but he's great in the show, great character.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 30, 2012)

governor has to kill the soldiers bc he wants the stuff for "his" town, if the soldiers are bringing all the good shit then all of the sudden the town sort of belongs to them. 

Think about it, why would the soldiers give their shit to the community for nothing in exchange?  no power sharing or anything.  

It's still a very political world after the apocalypse.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't care how trained you are, if you're bunched together like that in a open area, you're going down.

Plus it being a surprise attack it would take a couple of seconds to register and then find The enemy.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 30, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> governor has to kill the soldiers bc he wants the stuff for "his" town, if the soldiers are bringing all the good shit then all of the sudden the town sort of belongs to them.
> 
> Think about it, why would the soldiers give their shit to the community for nothing in exchange?  no power sharing or anything.
> 
> *It's still a very political world after the apocalypse.*



Makes sense.

And going by what he said to Andrea political ambition is probably why he's doing all this. When civilization re starts he wants to be at its head as the leader.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 30, 2012)

Anarch said:


> ^ Irrespective of whether you feel a spoiler is important or unimportant ( people can have conflicting views ) , keep it within spoiler tags and it should be fine.



Ofcourse, i understand that.

And i will do as you say. ​


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm interested to see what happens with Daryl once he knows that Merle is alive. Will he align himself with The Governor?


----------



## adapt (Oct 30, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> I'm interested to see what happens with Daryl once he knows that Merle is alive. Will he align himself with The Governor?



He will probably switch to Merle and the Gov at first but go back to Rick after he realizes what's going on. He is far from stupid and always had Ricks back in the end, despite several people trying to convince him otherwise (including the hallucination of his brother). 

"Rick has done well by me."

I think it's more respect and duty he feels towards Merle than actual brotherly love. His Merle hallucination revealed that much plus he stayed with the group and helped Rick and everyone else continuously despite the fact Rick left his brother to die and the rest didn't protest or care all that much.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 30, 2012)

Andrea continues to be a horrible character, hopefully the Governor offs her.


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 30, 2012)

Havn't read the comic but Governor and Rick are the same guy pretty much right. I mean Rick is pretty much already off the deep end but if his entire family died he probably would have ended up in the same spot as the governor. 

Atleast I imagine they are drawing that comparison on purpose.


----------



## santanico (Oct 30, 2012)

This will make Daryl's character much more interesting, not saying he wasn't interesting before, but this will leave me at the edge of my seat


----------



## Bleach (Oct 30, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> You aren't happy he's back from what perspective? Like from a perspective of "I don't like that guy!" or from a perspective of "The character sucks, he shouldn't be in this show"?
> 
> Because I don't like Merle either but he's great in the show, great character.



I just don't like him. He works fine in the show cause he ties in with both groups.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 30, 2012)

I just hope this season isn't as draggy as Season 2 was.


----------



## Jing (Oct 30, 2012)

AMC really needs to control their leaks :/. I just read an episode 4 review and it is a_ HUGE _game changer. Seeing as how most leaks with this show have been right in the past Im assuming this review may be correct as well...


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 30, 2012)

I didn't think season 2 was dragging. Why is that the general consensus? I mean it had less zombies in it and was paced slower, but that was the point. They finally kind of settled on the farm, things were less chaotic. It was more about relationships and the characters than it was about zombie slashing.

Granted, this new season kind of feels like it's made a really good balance between violence and relational interaction.


----------



## Cardoc (Oct 31, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> I'm interested to see what happens with Daryl once he knows that Merle is alive. Will he align himself with The Governor?



I don't think Merle likes the govenor.  I think Merle will try to leave with Andrea and Michone.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 31, 2012)

Season 2 had what was by far, to me, the best episode in the series.  When Carl went full on dark side and opened the barn door, gathering all of the "gang" to shoot the Walkers.  That, and everything that came afterwards, was pretty entertaining stuff.  

I haven't watched any of season 3 yet since I've found I vastly prefer watching it marathon style, so I probably won't be seeing a single episode till next spring at the earliest.  But I'm looking forward to eventually catching up.  Along with seeing what Rick ends up like at the end of this season.  Observing his personality changes near the end of the last season was one of the high points for me.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 31, 2012)

Cardoc said:


> I don't think Merle likes the govenor.  I think Merle will try to leave with Andrea and Michone.



I hope Merle turns over a new leaf. It's always interesting to see the bad guys become good ( or kind of good). But from the last episode it didn't look like Andrea would be leaving.



Nimander said:


> Season 2 had what was by far, to me, the best episode in the series.  When *Carl* went full on dark side and opened the barn door, gathering all of the "gang" to shoot the Walkers.





You mean Shawn. Carl is the little kid , or was a little kid last season.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 31, 2012)

Anarch said:


> I hope Merle turns over a new leaf. It's always interesting to see the bad guys become good ( or kind of good). But from the last episode it didn't look like Andrea would be leaving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.  My bad.  Was still entertaining to watch.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 31, 2012)

people are overly critical, season 2 was excellent.  there were many times in that season where i was floored by the outcome of events, it was a great season.


----------



## Grape (Oct 31, 2012)

Anarch said:


> You mean Shawn. Carl is the little kid , or was a little kid last season.





You mean Shane. Shawn doesn't exist


----------



## Lavender (Oct 31, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> You mean Shane. Shawn doesn't exist



*clears throat*

Shawn as in Shawn Greene, i presume?




He DID exist, only as an walker. See, i know everything.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the comic, he's Hershel's actual son. Why they made him his stepson in this one doesn't make sense to me. Then again, he's only in it for a few moments or so. He is also in the comic and the game, but the game is the only one who...well, shows him alive and healthy....for a while. 



​


----------



## Anarch (Oct 31, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> You mean Shane. Shawn doesn't exist



Yeah sorry Shane


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2012)

Also is anyone else getting annoyed by the fragility of the zombies' bones nowadays?

I mean this last episode, an arrow went clean through one of them...


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 31, 2012)

WAD said:


> Also is anyone else getting annoyed by the fragility of the zombies' bones nowadays?
> 
> I mean this last episode, an arrow went clean through one of them...



Not at all, could be easily explained away. Maybe the illness slowly drops the bone mineral density of the host.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2012)

Then that's even lamer, what threat will the zombies pose when it will get to the point someone can jab their pinkie through a zombies skull and kill them.


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 31, 2012)

WAD said:


> Then that's even lamer, what threat will the zombies pose when it will get to the point someone can jab their pinkie through a zombies skull and kill them.



Is not like they are getting a healthy those of milk everyday


----------



## Anarch (Oct 31, 2012)

They're walking corpses so isn't their body rotting ? That would explain why the bones are getting brittle.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2012)

Well that's the thing. The whole being "undead" concept as it's explained on the show is physically impossible. Without a heartbeat, those things shouldn't be able to even shamble around. It's defying the laws of energy.


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 31, 2012)

According to the doctor it only activates the brain. They are basically brainless hungry creatures but eventually I'm guessing they have to die of starvation.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 31, 2012)

Whatever the science behind it , the bodies are visibly rotting , we can see that.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2012)

I have one question about this show, if every human is infected (they will turn after death even if not bitten or w/e) then what hope is there for the future? Breeding will only continue the infection and create future zombies :/


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 31, 2012)

WAD said:


> Then that's even lamer, what threat will the zombies pose when it will get to the point someone can jab their pinkie through a zombies skull and kill them.


That's too bad you think it's lame.. kind of sounds to me like you formulated your opinion and won't change it though. To be honest my reason makes pretty good sense. So in this post you want "cool"(as opposed to "lame") instead of "realistic...



WAD said:


> Well that's the thing. The whole being "undead" concept as it's explained on the show is physically impossible. Without a heartbeat, those things shouldn't be able to even shamble around. It's defying the laws of energy.


Then here you go to saying you'd rather "realistic" rather than "cool". 

Here's the deal, for what the show offers it makes sense. 

*WHAT WE KNOW SO FAR ABOUT ZOMBIES​*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Everyone is infected.
A Zombie bite is insta-kill.
When you die, you turn. 
The infection through zombie contact is localized, if you can cut the infection off from the body before metastasis you should be fine.
The infection turns on basic motor skills in the brain, but the host is still dead.
We don't know all the answers. Claiming the series isn't scientifically sound is silly. A lack of understanding doesn't mean "it's physically impossible", it means a lack of understanding. Not that I'm saying this is entirely possible, but I'm saying they've made it quite realistic as is.




TL;DR: WAD, stop complaining.

EDIT: 





> I have one question about this show, if every human is infected (they will turn after death even if not bitten or w/e) then what hope is there for the future? Breeding will only continue the infection and create future zombies :/



Unless there is a cure for the infection already in people. Hope is all they have to hold on to, and personal survival is just as important as furthering the race in a single person's mind. You don't just give up.


----------



## Jing (Oct 31, 2012)

Some comic spoilers...


*Spoiler*: __ 



They somewhat go into the rotting thing and how zombies get tired later...but we've only seen like 3 or so zombies in the comics so far that were too tired to move or attack anyone...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm free to complain, that is my given right to be opinionated. It's not as if I don't enjoy the show and I don't want others to enjoy the show, I'm merely pointing out the flaws behind the writing of it.

And no, your reasoning does not make sense. If osteoporosis occurred to the point where the bones were so malleable than an arrow would be capable of going clean through a skullcap, then there is no chance the zombies should even be able to walk without the bones of their legs and feet crumbling apart trying to support their weight and kinetics.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2012)

Osteoporosis dosent have to occur for an arrow to be capable of going through someones skull.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 31, 2012)

Depending on the draw weight, distance and arrow weight a zombie doesn't need osteoporosis in order for an arrow to puncture it. Daryl shoots within ten yards almost always, you've seen him reload that thing, he struggles, and he's a big strong guy, and we've no idea just HOW weak the skulls are or HOW heavy the arrows are or WHAT they're made of. 

My reasoning makes perfect sense. But it's not my job to suspend your disbelief. I'll enjoy the show anyways because I don't know everything, and there are aspects of this zombie disease that we don't understand or know just like there are aspects of real diseases we don't know or understand. Just accept that there's a level of unknown to the show.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 31, 2012)

James Bond said:


> I have one question about this show, if every human is infected (they will turn after death even if not bitten or w/e) then what hope is there for the future? Breeding will only continue the infection and create future zombies :/



Humanity's hopes rest on someone somewhere finding a cure.


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 31, 2012)

Is there anywhere I can read the comics online?


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 31, 2012)

WAD said:


> I'm free to complain, that is my given right to be opinionated. It's not as if I don't enjoy the show and I don't want others to enjoy the show, I'm merely pointing out the flaws behind the writing of it.
> 
> And no, your reasoning does not make sense. If osteoporosis occurred to the point where the bones were so malleable than an arrow would be capable of going clean through a skullcap, then there is no chance the zombies should even be able to walk without the bones of their legs and feet crumbling apart trying to support their weight and kinetics.



Arrows have been use since the beginning of time and they were the deadliest weapons of war at one point. Is not hard to believe tha Daryl's crossbow can go through skulls.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 31, 2012)

Anarch said:


> They're walking corpses so isn't their body rotting ? That would explain why the bones are getting brittle.


It still doesn't make any sense. Bones are the strongest body parts in human anatomy, excluding teeth. It lasts longer even after the person is dead. Bones doesn't decay unless it's past few decades since the person's death and everything else has decayed, yet people can just shove a pointy object and it goes through the damn skull like it's made up of butter.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 31, 2012)

> yet people can just shove a pointy object and it goes through the damn skull like it's made up of butter.





> there are aspects of this zombie disease that we don't understand or know just like there are aspects of real diseases we don't know or understand. Just accept that there's a level of unknown to the show.



For instance who knows if maybe the virus slowly begins to deteriorate how hard bones are, starting with the brain where the infection begins?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 1, 2012)

cmon guys with the dbz power level analysis, i think the bone thing is called "dramatization".  they aren't cracking skulls with their barehands here, they are using hard pointy weapons at least.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 3, 2012)

EPIC fucking spoilers for next episode. DO NOT click because this shit is SEVERE (involving deaths). 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So I hear that T-Dog and Lori die this episode....


----------



## Jing (Nov 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yeah thats what I heard as well. This show has a problem with spoilers and other leaks coming out early....


----------



## Lavender (Nov 3, 2012)

Some healthy advice.

Dont believe anything until there is some visual proof. I know that this may sound like sort of redundant and obvious advice, but seriously. 

I'm like fucking wise as shit, so i'll let it slide this time. 

Never trust spoilers. Even the good ones that aren't written as if they are superfake.

I've seen tons of WD spoilers throughout the seasons that has come out at the last minute, and guess what?

*FAKKING FAKED*. 

(Ofcourse, those spoilers could be true. Just as much as they can end up being fake. I guess that's my basic point.)

Just remember to stay vigilant, my WD-fan brothers. 

​


----------



## Jing (Nov 3, 2012)

Well judging by what was happening in previews and commercials I've seen Im gonna assume they may be real.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If she goes out this episode, and it's not like the comics, I hope for the zombie baby. That would be awesome, maybe even better then crushing your baby with your weight.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 4, 2012)

Wicked psyched for tonight's episode!


----------



## Shaz (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh fuck, can't wait for this episode. Hurry uppp


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 4, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## Jing (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh god yeah, spoilers are most likely true...


----------



## Jing (Nov 4, 2012)

"You follow me?" OH MY GOD HE SAID IT


----------



## Eki (Nov 4, 2012)

The Governor's facade is so annoying


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 4, 2012)

OH SHIT T-DOG


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 4, 2012)

Jing said:


> Oh god yeah, spoilers are most likely true...


Looks like it...


----------



## Jing (Nov 4, 2012)

We havent had somebody eaten by zombies in a long while anyways...


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 4, 2012)

Carl taking charge fuck yea


----------



## Eki (Nov 4, 2012)

Goodbye black man. You survived long enough.


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 4, 2012)

of all times to go into labor. nice timing


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 4, 2012)

So much for him having a much more prominent role hha


----------



## Impact (Nov 4, 2012)

I fuckin knew it T-dog NOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 4, 2012)

There goes the one black guy


----------



## Bazu'aal (Nov 4, 2012)

I knew the black guy from the prison would replace T-Dog. 

also, I think that other black guy (anthony?) is behind this chaos. We never saw him die when Rick locked him out.

Oh and Merle staring down the Governor was frickin' sweet.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 4, 2012)

Governor about to tap dat


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 4, 2012)

Self sacrifice. dude went out like a boss....


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 4, 2012)

what the fuck that kid


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 4, 2012)

Sacrifice said:


> also, I think that other black guy (anthony?) is behind this chaos. We never saw him die when Rick locked him out.



*dude was fucked. have no idea how he would've made it out that situation he was in without any kinda weapon... highly doubt it, then again Merel lived, so who knows*

is what I had typed, but then I saw it "You were fucking right!!!" + reps


----------



## Eki (Nov 4, 2012)

I apologize v.v


----------



## Bazu'aal (Nov 4, 2012)

I only worked with what we got. 

Remember, a death isn't confirmed unless you see a bite that's not on an arm/leg or there's a body seen.


----------



## Eki (Nov 4, 2012)

My manly tears guys. I can't stop em'


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 4, 2012)

Holy shit bro


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 4, 2012)

Damn......


----------



## Bazu'aal (Nov 4, 2012)

Holy. Fucking Shit.

I like Carl now.


----------



## WraithX959 (Nov 4, 2012)

Omg, I actually like Carl now.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh shit...damn Rick


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 4, 2012)

This season is by FAR the best yet. Oh damn.


----------



## WraithX959 (Nov 4, 2012)

As much as she deserved it Rick shouldn't have been such an asshole to Lori.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 4, 2012)

They're really splitting from the comic now..holy crap it's going to be completely different from now on.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Nov 4, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> This season is by FAR the best yet. Oh damn.


^
+10000 Charmeleons


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 4, 2012)

My feels....I cant....take it !


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 4, 2012)

Stone cold killer Rick is going to have a mental break down.

Man, this episode was all over the place. Didn't see half that stuff coming. Kudos to the writers on taking so many chances this season and its only episode four.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 4, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> This season is by FAR the best yet. Oh damn.


Yeah more has happened in the past 4 episodes than all of season 2. And they must have a big budget upgrades showing hordes of zombies each episode. Fucking awesome.


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 4, 2012)

wtf did I just watch..... Rick & carl, shit

Carl just iced his heart and Rick, damn is the only thing comin to mind


----------



## Impact (Nov 4, 2012)

This episode was to damn awesome not to watch again 

Edit: but damn rick totally lost it but somehow I just can't feel sorry for him.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Nov 4, 2012)

I love when a character shows more humanity than the group they are immediately off'ed in the same episode (cough Dale). Shows how cruel people and the world have become from a writing standpoint. In this case it was T (but we have another token black male so we're good)


----------



## Eki (Nov 4, 2012)

Carl is the epitome of how all children should be raised in this type of scenario.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 4, 2012)

Holy shit that is fucking crazy.

One of the best shows out at the moment.

Not the best, one of the best.

Game of Thrones and Breaking Bad are still above.


*Spoiler*: __ 




HOLY SHIT AT THE MOM DYING


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 4, 2012)

I can't be the only one that thought hershel was fucked whn that walker was right behind him. 

but fuck it, 

> Only has 1 leg
> uses crutch as weapon


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 4, 2012)

In his 70's, 1 leg... still more useful than T-Dog. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



You died a man who accomplished nothing.

Lori died a selfish cunt. She chose to let her son watch her die, chose to have Maggie essentially kill her, chose to die without saying goodbye to Rick, and chose to have a child survive without a mom in a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Eki (Nov 4, 2012)

He got lucky that they were on stairs and there was only one of em'. But yea, i thought he was going to get the axe for a moment. Cripple mofo.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Nov 4, 2012)

Hershel is a Bamf.

Lori wanted Maggie to kill her but Maggie wussed out. 

Edit: Btw what was Rick holding when he saw T died?


----------



## Impact (Nov 4, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> I can't be the only one that thought hershel was fucked whn that walker was right behind him.
> 
> but fuck it,
> 
> ...



That's why he didn't die that episode cuz he's still useful even with one leg 

T-dog on the other hand  I think his death scene could have went a little better.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 4, 2012)

Graeme said:


> In his 70's, 1 leg... still more useful than T-Dog.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


At least she stayed true to her character till the end


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 4, 2012)

@ Graeme

If she didn't have it that way, her and the baby would have died. The fact of the matter is modern medicine has cheated so much death. Look at Lori's physique, she is not the kind of woman that is evolutionarily meant to have children - she's a fuckin' twig. You know the expression 'child-bearin hips'?

As Jesse Pinkman would say, "YEAH SCIENCE BITCH!"


----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 4, 2012)

I lowkey teared up at the end with Rick. So many feels right now

Best episode so far


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 4, 2012)

No i'm holding to the tropes.  It seems the more lines given too a previously silent character the closer they are to death.  It happens way too often in many series' other than this. Tokens and cliches are still very real.


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 4, 2012)

So shit, where is Carol? like mother like daughter?


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm surprised Maggie made Carl make so many decisions on his own. She wasn't mentally willing to do anything, even for the poor kid.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 4, 2012)

Dejablue said:


> No i'm holding to the tropes.  It seems the more lines given too a previously silent character the closer they are to death.  It happens way too often in many series' other than this. Tokens and cliches are still very real.



Who cares? Drop it. It doesn't even matter. "huh huh only two token black people at one time!" is just so stupid. You can sit there and point out every "trope" or cliche you find, and you could even approach from the opposite direction and list every trope that the show _avoids_. Fact is, there are enough cliches to list that eventually, a few of them will fit the show. Even if there are more that don't fit. So really, all it is is pointless complaining.



> I'm surprised Maggie made Carl make so many decisions on his own. She wasn't mentally willing to do anything, even for the poor kid.


She didn't make him do anything. She bit the bullet, accepted Lori's request and fate, and did the thing to do. Then when she was about to end it Carl looked at her and said "She's _my_ mom." And did it himself. He made the decision, not Maggie.


----------



## josh101 (Nov 4, 2012)

josh101 said:


> Could there be a reason they didn't show the dude outside getting killed? Maybe it's a kind of Tyrese gym situation with him? Doubt it though, they were some screams.


Called it a while ago.  

Damn though, what an episode. I don't think I can ever hate on Carl now, the kid has gone through way too much.

As I mentioned the gym scene there, I think it will actually be next episode with Rick instead, a good cliffhanger.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 4, 2012)

5 episode long search for Carol and she probably got bit on her way out the door.

But seriously I hope she's okay. I like Carol.


----------



## Ae (Nov 4, 2012)

What did I learn from this episode?
Never have a disagreement with the group or you'll end up like Dale & T.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 4, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> Who cares? Drop it. It doesn't even matter. "huh huh only two token black people at one time!" is just so stupid. You can sit there and point out every "trope" or cliche you find, and you could even approach from the opposite direction and list every trope that the show _avoids_. Fact is, there are enough cliches to list that eventually, a few of them will fit the show. Even if there are more that don't fit. So really, all it is is pointless complaining.




I wasn't even trying to argue the point. Just speaking my opinions on the matter. No need to be a bitch.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm not being a bitch. I'm also speaking my opinion.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah well just about half the comments on this thread is made up of this "pointless complaining" you speak of.  So you can go stuff it with telling me to drop anything I feel like saying.  I'll say whatever the hell I want.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 4, 2012)

T-dog a true brother.

And Carl is now a man. 

Great episode I dear say the best one this season or at least second best.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 4, 2012)

It could turn out to be an annoyingly predictable trend too.

Background overly silent character with little to no character development *SUDDENLY* starts talking. It's like every word they utter is a countdown to their death

A character who was at first nice enough yet pretty neutral suddenly becomes blazingly passionate about something be it completing an important task or being humane and merciful.  That poor bastard is going to die by the powers of reverse karma.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 4, 2012)

Sacrifice said:


> 1) Relax, we're only joking with the tropes/token black character thing. Sheesh.
> 
> 2) Dale was the most humane one in the group in the episode in which he died in. It was the episode where he was urging everyone else in the group to not kill the kid in the barn. Only andrea spoke out with him but she wasn't the arbiter of that side of the discussion. It's only a neat trend.



I only replied to dejablue because they were the one I could tell wasn't really joking. I'm pretty relaxed I think though. 

I don't really get what you're saying about Dale though.. what did he do differently in that episode as opposed to every other?


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 4, 2012)

josh101 said:


> Called it a while ago.
> 
> Damn though, what an episode. I don't think I can ever hate on Carl now, the kid has gone through way too much.
> 
> *As I mentioned the gym scene there, I think it will actually be next episode with Rick instead*, a good cliffhanger.



Immediately what I thought too.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 4, 2012)

Rick might be suicidal now and have to take a backseat.  So who is leader material besides Daryl?

Um...nobody I guess.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 5, 2012)

Holy shit what a fucking episode. Easily the best of the season.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 5, 2012)

i'm going against the grain and saying Lori's death was pretty emotional.  And all these retards saying she should have let the baby die in order to survive herself?  How? And Why? Without killing herself?  If the baby was not delivered it would have turned inside of her and that would have killed her as well.


----------



## Eki (Nov 5, 2012)

You guys need to c.t.f.o. and admire Lori's death.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 5, 2012)

I was emotionally moved by her death. It helped to redeem Lori alot and it was just a crazy moment in all. I really don't know how to describe that scene other than amazing. I don't know maybe you have to love your own mother in order to see the beauty of her sacrifice.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 5, 2012)

WAD said:


> @ Graeme
> 
> If she didn't have it that way, her and the baby would have died. The fact of the matter is modern medicine has cheated so much death. Look at Lori's physique, she is not the kind of woman that is evolutionarily meant to have children - she's a fuckin' twig. You know the expression 'child-bearin hips'?
> 
> As Jesse Pinkman would say, "YEAH SCIENCE BITCH!"



Just think she should have aborted that shit early on. Well, she won't be missed. Rick's reaction was amazing though, very emotional to watch. As long as they stay away from Maggie. Don't ever fucking take my Maggie from me, please.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2012)

I dropped this show after the second season because it felt really underwhelming but it seems like season 3 gets shit back on track, is it worth getting back into?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 5, 2012)

Finally Lori is dead. Such a useless character.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Nov 5, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> I don't really get what you're saying about Dale though.. what did he do differently in that episode as opposed to every other?



I'm not saying Dale acted differently than he normally did. I'm saying his humanity in comparison to the group was more overt in his death episode than in previous ones. He was the main arbiter in having a process in dealing with the kid and he was against murdering him. The rest of the group? They were silent or were for killing the kid. andrea in that episode spoke out as well but for the most part of the episode she was on Shane's side. Dale was willingly to treat an outsider more fairly. He then was getting eaten by a walker, with Daryl giving him the finishing blow.

In this episode, T spoke against the group and seemed more moral or humane than the others in regarding the fate of other human beings that are not part of their circle (the two prisoners). Not much later he gets eaten by walkers. Sound familiar? In both cases Dale and T were the sole voices in helping people outside the group, while the others were for the most part on the other side of the argument. Be it karma to the group for not listening to T and Dale, or punishment to T and Dale for not changing as quickly to this new harsh world, the end result has been their deaths in the episodes where they stood against the majority opinion regarding the lives of outsiders.

EDIT: @ Taker:

Yeah I think that was a good death for Lori, especially when Rick said she's a good mother last episode. She's a shit wife, but she sacrificed herself to bring her child into the world, and that's powerful for a mother.

EDIT again:

There needs to be more Merle talk. I'm kinda wondering what he's gonna do now if he doesn't immediately leave Woodbury to search for Daryl.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 5, 2012)

Merle has figured out the Governor is full of shit.

That look he gave him after "I'll come help look for him myself!"

Guy may be called the Governor but he's no politician


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 5, 2012)

lol                      .


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 5, 2012)

Anybody notice the little face twitch the Governor had when he was talking to Merle.

Merle and Daryl fucking red neck swag surfin.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 5, 2012)

Im sorry but that scene at the end when Rick went "ohh noooo" I instantly burst out laughing.. I know it was meant to be dead sad but I just couldnt but laugh when he looked down at Carl and went "ohh nooo".


----------



## Lavender (Nov 5, 2012)

Good things with this episode.

Axel finally said ''you follow me'' :33 

And Hershel kicked walker ass on one leg.

Merle and Andrea is becoming my new pairing. 

And the Governor plays zombie Golf.

(Why are you so awesome, you creepy sonofabitch? I know i shouldnt love you, but you'r making it hard not too. pek)

Tiger Woods, you aint got nuthin on the Gov. NUTHIN. 



This episode basically satisfied me GREATLY. 

And left me sad. 

T-dog...died in an cool way for an side character, the sacrifice was much better than the idea of him just getting swarmed and torn apart. Because that has been seen so much before.

I do think Comic Lori is much better in terms of character (The TV-series Lori annoyed me greatly during season 2. Greatly meaning humongously.), but damn.   

The acting was impeccable at the end.  Made it impossible for me to dislike any character.  THE FEELS, MAN. THHHHEEEE FEEEEELSSSSS.

This was an harsh episode overall.  And the best one yet, apart from the third one.  

Keep it up, AMC. This is becoming better and better by the week.



(Dont open if you dont like potentional spoilers)


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can see Oscar becoming an sort of Tyreese. T-dog certainly wasnt one.. Or least not an very good rendition, as he got so little screentime 
(And Tyresse deserves to get some recognition in the tv-series, as he is awesome in the comics.) Although the fact that his last moments were sort of with Carol had me pondering back and forth between that. Tyreese had a thign with Carol in the comics, afterall.

Oscar has an good attitude, one that i think could make him an very valueable asset to Rick and the others, just like Tyreese.

Ofcourse, this is just me rambling, but in place of Tyreese, i will hope that Oscar gets some more screentime. I enjoyed his character very much, even if he wasn't in that many scenes.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 5, 2012)

Brilliant episode.

But damn it Carl shouldn't have had to do that , Maggie shouldn't have let him make that choice. He's still a kid for all that badassery.

Lori dying is kind of satisfying but the thought of bringing up a new born baby in the middle of all this is terrifying. They don't even have Carol anymore.Maybe it would have been better off dead.

On a lighter note though "ARE YOU COMING ?" 

Daryl


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 5, 2012)

I stopped giving a fuck about T-Dog when I realized he wasn't Eddie Winslow from Family Matters


----------



## Shaz (Nov 5, 2012)

Fucking epic episode. RIP T-Dog, died like a boss.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKv5-oTzLoY[/YOUTUBE]

Seriously did no one else laugh at this bit?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 5, 2012)

Just a little bit then i felt sad. 

Also the actor that plays beth is in her mid-late twenty's i believe. Kind of weird to be romancing with Carl lol. But shes a actor so whatever.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 5, 2012)

James Bond said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKv5-oTzLoY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Seriously did no one else laugh at this bit?



I thought he was going to say "Oh no, are you crying?" in a teasing way.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 5, 2012)

Lori kind of redeemed herself in this one though. I've disliked her since season 1 but she was great in her last moments. Carl is my new favourite character.

Carl > Daryl right now


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow, awesome episode. I think its by far the best episode of the 3 seasons so far. But I definitely wanted to laugh a bit when Rick was saying 'Oh noooo' to Carl, its just the way he said it sounded so comical.

So is Carol still alive or dead? They said she was dead but since there's no body yet, I guess she ran off somewhere for the time being.


----------



## Shaz (Nov 5, 2012)

Daryl > Everyone

Carol's playing hide and seek.



Rick's crying was just hilarious, like the fuck? That was either bad acting or directing.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 5, 2012)

episode was insane.  Ima miss t dog, he went out like a champ though, so that's cool, and we got some new brothas too.

loris death was awful, carl had to do some crazy shit today, it's gonna fuck that family up for a long time.

i was really sad for rick when he said the oh no line.  irl crying adults are sort of funny , but you know it's super sad at the same damn time so you feel worse for wanting to laugh.  it's the ugly cryer conundrum.

and i did notice the governer's nose twitch when talking to merle, weird that wasn't reshot if it wasn't on purpose.  merle knows he can't trust governor.
merle and andrea and chimonne (?) are gonna have a hell of a time breaking out of their if things go how i expect.

BTW!! any chance that baby is a zombie?  i mean, it wasn't crying when it came out, and then it did....no spoilers mkay!


----------



## Anarch (Nov 5, 2012)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> So is Carol still alive or dead? They said she was dead but since there's no body yet, I guess she ran off somewhere for the time being.



There could be another Sophia situation with her I guess except this this time Daryl is able to save Carol.



NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> it's gonna fuck that family up for a long time.



Rick's going to lose it for a while i'm sure.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 5, 2012)

Looking at the preview for next episode it looks like Rick is sick of these motherfucking zombies in this motherfucking prison.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 5, 2012)

rick turns super saiyan, carl follows shortly after wards


----------



## Impact (Nov 5, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Also the actor that plays beth is in her mid-late twenty's i believe. Kind of weird to be romancing with Carl lol. But shes a actor so whatever.



He's growing up quickly 

But yea seriously even though it was one scene it was kinda weird for Carl and her eying each other and I feel after he just lost his mother someone(Beth) is going to be the one who helps him through this cuz lolrick is gonna be in useless mode in the next episode.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 5, 2012)

It wasn't one scene , it has been going on for a while in the previous couple of eps too

also i can't believe Beth is mid-late 20s , early 20s is more like it if that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2012)

Lol @ having age limits when the human race is close to extinction.

Fuck that, hide your teens and hide your grandmas cause Gesy's on the prowl.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 5, 2012)

Apparently you guys haven't been around somebody or taken notice to how ridiculous they sound when they're overcome with sadness and terror.. that's how they sound, they sound like a kid, they mutter basic phrases while sobbing and weeping like saying oh no over and over again or some people swear.. They become nearly completely incoherent. It wasn't bad acting at all, or directing, it was great. It felt more real than cinematic which in my opinion is more powerful sometimes.


----------



## Impact (Nov 5, 2012)

Anarch said:


> It wasn't one scene , it has been going on for a while in the previous couple of eps too
> 
> also i can't believe Beth is mid-late 20s , early 20s is more like it if that.



I'm only referring to this episode about them eying each other which stood out more then their previous moments.

And yea Beth doesn't really look like she's in her mid-late 20s. If I had to guess she's look about 22-24


----------



## Anarch (Nov 5, 2012)

If i had to guess I'd say 16-18 but previous posters in this thread apparently found that she was older than that.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 5, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> Apparently you guys haven't been around somebody or taken notice to how ridiculous they sound when they're overcome with sadness and terror.. that's how they sound, they sound like a kid, they mutter basic phrases while sobbing and weeping like saying oh no over and over again or some people swear.. They become nearly completely incoherent. It wasn't bad acting at all, or directing, it was great. It felt more real than cinematic which in my opinion is more powerful sometimes.



I thought Rick despair was amazingly put across. The loss of Lori as well as the realisation that Carl witnessed it. Thats where I got the first oh no from when he looked right at Carl, ontop of losing his wife he was smacked roughly by the knowledge his son saw it occur and it broke his heart. Perfectly done Andrew Lincoln.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 5, 2012)

i agree with echous, also rick's flopping on the ground was when he lost all hope, he's in bad shape.

i agree with gesy though.  if the human race is on the verge of extinction, line up the bitches, i'm going to town   "maggie, drop that baby, i hear you like to  get busy"


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 5, 2012)

Holy balls Beth. Reverse- Jailbait 

and I agree with Echo completely, when he said Oh No how he said it, I was like oh shit, that's legit.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 5, 2012)

Yea i thought Beth was in her late teens but shes around 27 years old. 

Not that i really care Carl is going to get him some.


----------



## Impact (Nov 5, 2012)

Anarch said:


> If i had to guess I'd say *16-18 *but previous posters in this thread apparently found that she was older than that.



If she was that young her relationship with Carl may have been maybe a little more understandable but if she's older then that I seriously don't know where their going with Carl and Beth.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 5, 2012)

I think she is that young in the show whatever the age of the actor maybe.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 5, 2012)

Inpactedblaze said:


> If she was that young her relationship with Carl may have been maybe a little more understandable but if she's older then that I seriously don't know where their going with Carl and Beth.



She'll die before anything occurs.


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 5, 2012)

^Nah, she's going to be the companion for carl in the show like 
*Spoiler*: __ 



sophia is for carl in the comics


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 5, 2012)

Pretty much the only people safe on the show are:

Rick, Carl, Daryl.

Rick and Carl because the show essentially revolves around them, and Daryl because he's a massive fan favorite and the show would lose a lot of viewers.

I even think they could potentially kill Glenn off.

I mean really, two deaths, one major, in just the fourth episode.

What do you think the penultimate finale/finale will be like? Heh.


----------



## Psychic (Nov 5, 2012)

Great episode, the best so far this season. Did not expect Lori to die that soon, and was kinda expecting a zombie baby. I could see Maggie becoming a mother and taking care of the baby. Carl was pretty unemotional, that could be a problem, as he mentally hasn't prepared himself for his mom's death and could lose it later. 
Great acting from Rick. What happened to Carol? Loving dat Gov more and more. Can't wait for next week.


*Spoiler*: __ 



How many of you think the Gov might rape Andrea instead of Michonne???


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 5, 2012)

Psychic said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How many of you think the Gov might rape Andrea instead of Michonne???




*Spoiler*: __ 



I've been slowly thinking that is way more likely now, since Andrea is showing interest, but Michonne is giving him lip, so he's gonna try and do some shit to her.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 5, 2012)

Next week............ Rick Grimes Rampage! And this won't be off panelled like Kakashi. I want to see zombie heads flying everywhere.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If they show the governor kissing his zombie daughter no doubt in my mind they'll show Carl getting with Beth despite her actress being almost 30.



Oh and Fuck the guy who plays Rick sure does know how to overact at the end


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 5, 2012)

I thought it was sad and epic when Rick cried. When he looked at Carl it made lol a bit though.


----------



## Impact (Nov 5, 2012)

Anarch said:


> I think she is that young in the show whatever the age of the actor maybe.



She could be would explain why her father didn't want those two to be alone together when they first arrived at the prison



Noitora said:


> She'll die before anything occurs.



Unfortunately seeing as how Lori and T-dog died only on the 4th episode I'm highly suspecting she might be the next to die before the season ends


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 5, 2012)

Also, I haven't seen anyone talk about this, either here or IMDb forums (which I'll avoid so I don't spoil myself again), but did anyone find Maggie's acting superb this last episode as well?


----------



## Synn (Nov 5, 2012)

My expression after watching the episode


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Nov 5, 2012)

Andrew did sound a bit weird when he initially reacted but after a few seconds it was ok. Made me LMFAO but he so funny when he sad


----------



## Khyle (Nov 5, 2012)

Best season yet. Awesome shit


----------



## Psychic (Nov 5, 2012)

Rick and Carl were the only person in the group who hadn't lost a close family member, so while the others already been through alot of trauma, this is like the first for Rick and Carl. I don't think Carl had the guts to shoot his mom, pretty sure he shot at the air and left her.


----------



## Khyle (Nov 5, 2012)

Nah, he shot her. It just wasn't something that could be shown on TV.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 5, 2012)

I think they could've shown her, but I'm gonna guess he did shoot her. This is a catalyst for his badassery.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 5, 2012)

Same reason they didn't show Daryl shooting Dale.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 5, 2012)

I saw that too hahaha so funny


----------



## Impact (Nov 5, 2012)

I honestly didn't want to laugh but I couldn't resist


----------



## jam3sbob (Nov 5, 2012)

powerful episode

carl became a man

t-dog became an hero

andrea's taste in men, still lousy


----------



## santanico (Nov 5, 2012)

Lori's dead now, thankfully, now it's time for bitch ass Andrea to go. oh and I love Michonne.


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 5, 2012)

Andrea and Carol both....... 

I'm wondering how much more different things would be, if Shane were still alive 

im guessing he would've killed the inmates for sure


----------



## αce (Nov 5, 2012)

Fucking T didn't get the death he deserved. Oh well. Lori died I'm glad.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 5, 2012)

I honestly hope this series ends with Michonne, Carl, and Daryl surviving. And that's it.


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 5, 2012)

The people on this show make horrible decisions. While I understand the whole stress of the zombie apocalypse angle and everything you would think after surviving for so many months that they would be able to think more rationally about these situations. 

I agree Lori was a horrible character, but the whole thing was just contrived and forced just to get her out of the show. You knew some crazy shit was going to happen with her terrible decision to have a baby at all, but if a crazy bitch asks me to cut her open and save the baby I would probably think twice before listening to her. 

Lori obviously just gave up dooming her son and infant child to a live in a hellish world while she gets to die and be peaceful about it. 

Really Governor is doing it right by actually playing the odds and making tactical decisions. Of course he will end up being a raving lunatic by the end of all this too. So I guess the only sensible people in the show are Michonne and Daryl which doesn't say much for everyone else.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 5, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> Apparently you guys haven't been around somebody or taken notice to how ridiculous they sound when they're overcome with sadness and terror.. that's how they sound, they sound like a kid, they mutter basic phrases while sobbing and weeping like saying oh no over and over again or some people swear.. They become nearly completely incoherent. It wasn't bad acting at all, or directing, it was great. It felt more real than cinematic which in my opinion is more powerful sometimes.





I'll agree watching Rick finally succumb to despair.  It was a good piece of acting.  I think people aren't impressed because all of his sadness is being poured out over Lori.  A character not many people seemed to like.  Get what I'm sayin?


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 5, 2012)

The group is dead without Daryl :/

Rick lost it, Carl can't lead the group... Oscar lol newbie leading yeah, right. Carol is useless, and Hershel is in no condition to lead...

maybe if Rick gets better soon enough, but he's a broken man at this point


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 6, 2012)

Dejablue said:


> I'll agree watching Rick finally succumb to despair.  It was a good piece of acting.  I think people aren't impressed because all of his sadness is being poured out over Lori.  A character not many people seemed to like.  Get what I'm sayin?



I hear ya, I agree.


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 6, 2012)

never really thought Rick's breakdown was funny honestly :/

I was like wtf at first though, cuz I thought he was tryin comfort Carl...but shit genuinely. that was just sad. I wonder how shane would've broke down..


----------



## Anarch (Nov 6, 2012)

Psychic said:


> Rick and Carl were the only person in the group who hadn't lost a close family member, so while the others already been through alot of trauma, this is like the first for Rick and Carl.



Shane ? Rick's childhood best friend. And he doesn't even lose Shane to a zombie attack , he has to kill him himself , that's definitely harder imo.




> I don't think Carl had the guts to shoot his mom, pretty sure he shot at the air and left her.



Leaving her would be a much crueler fate so I hope not.



KazeYama said:


> Lori obviously just gave up dooming her son and infant child to a live in a hellish world while she gets to die and be peaceful about it.



She would've died anyway. No way was she going to survive childbirth like that. As a mother she wanted to protect her newborn, that's understandable.


Idk if this has been explained already , may be I didn't pay attention but do we know for sure whose kid that is ? Rick's or Shane's ?


----------



## Bleach (Nov 6, 2012)

Damn that was a fucked up episode. I never though Lori would die. I don't care what anybody says, that was a sad episode with all the feels of the world. I don't get why she wanted her baby to survive so badly though. It'd be such a nuisance to take care of it. Stupid if she thought it'd be a symbol of "hope". 

Can't imagine what Carl would be feeling since he was being pretty douchey to his mom for a while. LIke damn. Her last moments were not the best.


----------



## Psychic (Nov 6, 2012)

Well, come to think of it, if the baby couldn't come out, it would of die in her stomache and  turned into a zombie, hence infecting her in the process. It was a lose lose situation, I can see why she opted to die instead. Also, the fact that Carl isn't showing any kind of emotions after his mom's death probably signify that he might develop some type of mental illness later.


----------



## Firestormer (Nov 6, 2012)

I guess this means no Lilly Caul in the tv show. That's a real shame, she was awesome in the comics and the game.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2012)

When are we going to see cannibals?


----------



## josh101 (Nov 6, 2012)

Depends how many seasons they keep the prison arc for. The prison arc should really last 2 seasons AT LEAST but with the pace it's going on at the moment I think it's only going to last this season. Probably won't be for a season or two for them.


----------



## jam3sbob (Nov 6, 2012)

they traded in t-dog for a bigger, blacker guy. just when i was liking t-dog.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Nov 6, 2012)

jam3sbob said:


> they traded in t-dog for a *Bigger*, *Blacker *and *Better Character*. *Awesome!*



Fixed for you!

Honestly though, Oscar has shown more character in the few episodes we've seen him in than T-dog had up to this point


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow. This feels like a mid season finale episode after watching it. And poor T Dog, just when I thought he will have more screen time, they decided to kill him.


----------



## Angelus (Nov 6, 2012)

This episode confirmed that they finally pulled out all the stops after the horribly written and paced second season.

A neckbreaking pace, main and secondary characters die/lose limbs left and right, lots of zombie action, fantastic special effects, a crazy mayor and most importantly the characters don't act like morons anymore - I'm really glad this season will last for 16 episodes now.

I also hope they can keep up the great quality of the first 4 episodes until the end of this season.


----------



## Psychic (Nov 6, 2012)

daichi383 said:


> Fixed for you!
> 
> Honestly though, Oscar has shown more character in the few episodes we've seen him in than T-dog had up to this point



I do like Oscar alot better than T-Dog.


----------



## Angelus (Nov 6, 2012)

^ I just love how they gave T-Dog the hero-treatment for his final scene after all the time they completely ignored him


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Nov 6, 2012)

^ At least he didn't go out a bitch


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Comic/Merle_ 



Do you think it's possible for Merle to take Tyresse place? I mean the gym scene is already passed, but him joining the group, be there for the first assault and then counter-attack. Gets captured and refuses to call out for the prison group because he doesn't want his brother killed. And then the Governor chops Merle's head off. It'd be a good ending for him, shows he's a hero and not just the tough redneck type.

And I also don't want them to get rid of that scene, it was great.




Finally Axel went there, "You follow me?". Loved it.


----------



## Ae (Nov 6, 2012)

I got a theory that maybe Andrew was bitten(hence the screaming) and got away but haven't turn yet.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 6, 2012)

What made me laugh is how they killed T-Dog to add another black guy to the team. Is obvious they don't want to black guys in the group.


----------



## Ae (Nov 6, 2012)

Magic Carpet said:


> *Spoiler*: _Comic/Merle_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Would Gabe makes more sense?


----------



## Anarch (Nov 6, 2012)

do black actors charge more than white actors


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 6, 2012)

Anarch said:


> do black actors charge more than white actors



yeah right...i 'm sure theirs some union guidelines for pay but in general there's more minority actors available than there are parts for them.


----------



## Lavender (Nov 7, 2012)

Now that i think about it, this *ALSO* means no Merle/T-Dog reunion.  

I've wanted that scene made since Merle ran off in the first place.​


----------



## Noitora (Nov 7, 2012)

Merle is epic.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 7, 2012)

Noitora said:


> Merle is epic.


Oh, Merle, is that a prosthetic or are you happy to see Andrea?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 7, 2012)

Merle will bring a new meaning to the word FISTING.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Nov 7, 2012)

Khyle said:


> Best season yet. Awesome shit


no doubt. It felt like a season finale to me & it's just 4 episodes in


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 7, 2012)

This is fucking funny.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 7, 2012)

Rick probably didn't even notice, he just thought it was another zombie on the ground.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee925OTFBCA[/YOUTUBE]

Rick's changing expressions and the looks he gave carl did make the scene pretty funny though.


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 7, 2012)

So for those who read the comics


*Spoiler*: __ 



Who now thinks instead of the governer chopping off Rick's hand, Merle will do it to exact revenge?


----------



## Psychic (Nov 7, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> So for those who read the comics
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm, interesting...almost forgot about that. How cool would it be if Rick had some cool ass weapon attached to his new hand? Or maybe like a machete, LOL.

And to answer your question....I think it's highly likely.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rick's hand won't be chopped off. Mark my words. Not happening.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee925OTFBCA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Rick's changing expressions and the looks he gave carl did make the scene pretty funny though.



The auto-tune remix of that clip is better.


----------



## Metaro (Nov 8, 2012)

[sp]

I do not read the comic but I knew Lori would die by the gov's fault but she  died so soon  imo.





Lavender said:


> Now that i think about it, this *ALSO* means no Merle/T-Dog reunion.
> 
> I've wanted that scene made since Merle ran off in the first place.​





yeah 




[/sp]


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 8, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Rick's hand won't be chopped off. Mark my words. Not happening.


Completely agree. Rick, Carl & Daryl seem untoachable.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 8, 2012)

Just as predicted Rick goes on a rampage and Michone having some fun as well

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XthjiomYnDQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 8, 2012)

in memoriam of T-dog

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xyhVO-SWfM[/YOUTUBE]

yes, zombies will eat blacks


----------



## Ae (Nov 8, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> So for those who read the comics
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He might try to but get killed in the process(likely from his brother)


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 8, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> So for those who read the comics
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think Rick will lose his hand at all, and I think Merle will become a good guy, join the prison. Get his head chopped off like Tyreese.


----------



## Jing (Nov 8, 2012)

Spoilers for the next two episodes are out...


----------



## Firestormer (Nov 8, 2012)

Jing said:


> Spoilers for the next two episodes are out...



The curious part of me wants to know what the spoilers are. Can you give a link to it?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 8, 2012)

After spoiling myself on T-Dog/Lori I'm absolutely not gonna be keen on looking into TWD again, I'm avoiding IMDb like the plague.


----------



## Jing (Nov 9, 2012)

Firestormer said:


> The curious part of me wants to know what the spoilers are. Can you give a link to it?



I'll PM it to you.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 9, 2012)

I want spoilers too.  Now that TDog and Lori are dead I really don't care who goes now. Though I don't expect any more main casters to get killed any time soon, I can't say for sure.  Still hoping Carol survived but I bet she's pulled a Sophia.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 9, 2012)

Jing said:


> I'll PM it to you.



Link me as well please. :33


----------



## Jing (Nov 9, 2012)

Alright give me a bit.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 9, 2012)

I want them spoilers too please


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 9, 2012)

same here ;3


----------



## Khyle (Nov 10, 2012)

PM me too, please.


----------



## Lavender (Nov 10, 2012)

_I'd like an order of spoilers too, please.

Extra salty, please.

I want dem tears running. _​


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 10, 2012)

It's only tomorrow guys, have some patience 
I've already been spoiled to a degree from some aspects of the comics, I'd like some surprises

and for Echo and Magic Carpet, they said they wouldn't tone down the brutalness of the Guv, so I wouldn't be so sure in them being so safe. I'll try to find the link to that statement btw.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 10, 2012)

Lol After two character deaths I don't care about spoilers atm


----------



## Sansa (Nov 11, 2012)

It was painful watching Rick cry, he's the last person who I expected to breakdown.

From the preview of the next episode it looks like he loses all sanity and trips out on Glenn.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 11, 2012)

I want a Beth and Carl kissing scene before this season ends. Do it AMC!


----------



## Impact (Nov 11, 2012)

People wanting spoilers so impatient


----------



## Sansa (Nov 11, 2012)

Carl 

I will never like this kid.

Isn't Beth's actor like 28?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> Apparently you guys haven't been around somebody or taken notice to how ridiculous they sound when they're overcome with sadness and terror.. that's how they sound, they sound like a kid, they mutter basic phrases while sobbing and weeping like saying oh no over and over again or some people swear.. They become nearly completely incoherent. It wasn't bad acting at all, or directing, it was great. It felt more real than cinematic which in my opinion is more powerful sometimes.


Doesn't matter how realistic it is, it was still initially humorous, at least to a lot of people. There's a reason why many films _silence_ the audio when someone is crying or throwing a fit. Having said that, I thought it was an otherwise powerful scene. First episode to make me tear a bit. Closest it's came was Sophia's reveal back in S2. Shame about how T-Dog went out though.

I'm really glad I decided to catch up on this show.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 11, 2012)

Its a classic "narm" moment.  New episode tonight?  Are we predicting any more death?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2012)

Nah. At least nothing major. Too much shock and bloodshed and we'll get numb to it.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 11, 2012)

Isn't Rick going to go mental?

I predict he's going to come within an inch of shooting one of his own, namely Glenn.


----------



## Grape (Nov 11, 2012)

No, he won't shoot Glenn or anyone else for that matter. One of the inmates may say the wrong thing and earn a Grimes Rage Kill.

I expect Rick to get pissed at Maggie for letting Carl shoot Lori. Funeral scene w/ bad eulogies. Cleaning up zombie corpses. In Woodbury, Andrea will continue being a stupid bitch, because the writers feel it's necessary for her to fall for every alpha-male-jerk-off character.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2012)

He'll probably blame himself the most, honestly.


----------



## Grape (Nov 11, 2012)

He probably will blame himself, but I doubt he will tell anyone that he let Andrew or whatever to run free. So he'll be mad at himself and find other little things to get made at other people for.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2012)

Run free? More like attempting to cruelly and unusually murder him.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 11, 2012)

Lol He hoped Andrew would get torn apart by the zombies which is why he didn't let him back in.  But Andrew was stupid.  He managed to survive for days outside of the prison and even kill an animal.  Clearly the man could survive outside but he went back in hoping the other inmates would side with him. Unfortunately he was not genre savvy.  _There can be only one!_


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2012)

There are _two_ prisoners left...


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 11, 2012)

I meant black guys


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2012)

So the prisoner orchestrated the death of T-Dog?

Michonne better watch out. 

EDIT: lol wait, black _guys_


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2012)

The ultimate troll - T-Dog's real name was Timothy O'Neil


----------



## Impact (Nov 11, 2012)

An hour left until the new episode my body is ready


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 11, 2012)

Stay black T-Dog


----------



## Ae (Nov 11, 2012)

IT'S TIME!


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 11, 2012)

Time for shit to happen


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 11, 2012)

Holy shit already


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 11, 2012)

the gov is crazy


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh shit it's the zombie daughter


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

Damn, did Michonne see all of that?


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 11, 2012)

not gonna lie, kinda lov'n these christmas commercials.... even if they take time from the show...


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 11, 2012)

Rick crazy as fuck


----------



## Impact (Nov 11, 2012)

Damn that' shit right there just sent chills down my spine.

 Da fuck gov


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

Rick finally has his axe.


----------



## Ae (Nov 11, 2012)

You guys don't have a daughter, you guys wouldn't understand


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 11, 2012)

lol Andrea drinking the koolaid. Literally.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2012)

Really though they should have completely cleared the prison beforehand.


----------



## Ae (Nov 11, 2012)

This bitch bad..


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 11, 2012)

omg dat Michonne kill face


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

Michonne is such a badass. Glad the actress actually got some real training with that sword.


----------



## Eki (Nov 11, 2012)

Samurai Champlooooooo


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 11, 2012)

Michonne solo's


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2012)

Andrea you dumb bitch...


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 11, 2012)

Yep, Rick's lost it.


----------



## Impact (Nov 11, 2012)

Rick doesn't even look like himself anymore.....


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 11, 2012)

Rick's starting to remind me a helluva lot like Shane before he turned....


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

Wish there was more crazy Rick in this episode.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 11, 2012)

Woot watching new ep on streaming live because mom is watching stupid history channel about the Rockefellers.


----------



## WraithX959 (Nov 11, 2012)

Rick done lost his shit.


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 11, 2012)

yummy possum


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

The writers are really making us hate Andrea.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

Michonne will find the prison without Andrea holding bringing her down.


----------



## Ae (Nov 11, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> The writers are really making us hate Andrea.


 
Since day 1


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 11, 2012)

I honestly don't think Andrea is as stupid as everyone thinks.  I mean put yourself in her shoes.  We're the ones seeing everything from all angles.  And I actually felt bad for her.  Even if she decided to leave with Michonne she knows she can't survive in the wilderness like she can.  And Andrea is scared she'll wake up one day and see that Michonne has abandoned her.  Michonne was a loner before she ran into Andrea so for all Andrea knows, maybe Michonne is better off as a loner.  Especially if Andrea becomes a burden.

That and now that Andrea is in a place where she feels secure and normal, well who would sanely want to leave?

I mean seriously why do you hate Andrea?  Because she isn't all knowing?


----------



## Eki (Nov 11, 2012)

Rick is just blowing off some steam. Who wouldn't rage it after something like that?


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 11, 2012)

It's about time Michonne left her ass.


----------



## WraithX959 (Nov 11, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> The writers are really making us hate Andrea.



Yep, but they're also making me love Michonne. If/when they kill Darryl and Michonne the fans will lose it.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 11, 2012)

You guys hate Andrea because she isn't paranoid?

Of course yeah the paranoia in this instance leads to the right conclusion but how can she know that?


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 11, 2012)

lil asskicker


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

Andrea being a whore? How unpredictable. 

And your suppose to be paranoid during a zombie apocalypse. Why would you randomly trust people?


----------



## WraithX959 (Nov 11, 2012)

And I thought ear necklaces were crazy.


----------



## Eki (Nov 11, 2012)

The only character i do dislike would be the old lady who likes Darryl. She annoys me.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 11, 2012)

Would you take your chances inside seemingly safe walls with no zombies inside it (to your knowledge)  Or spend a cold night shivering in the zombie infested wilderness.  And you're not even an iota of the bad ass Michonne is.  At least try to be honest here.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 11, 2012)

Eki said:


> The only character i do dislike would be the old lady who likes Darryl. She annoys me.




Daryl and Carol are actually both in their 40's  Their actors anyway.  So Carol may be an old lady.  But Daryl is also an old man.  Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Ae (Nov 11, 2012)

Dejablue said:


> Would you take your chances inside seemingly safe walls with no zombies inside it (to your knowledge) Or spend a cold night shivering in the zombie infested wilderness. And you're not even an iota of the bad ass Michonne is. At least try to be honest here.



It's okay 
I know your feels


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2012)

Dejablue said:


> I honestly don't think Andrea is as stupid as everyone thinks.  I mean put yourself in her shoes.  We're the ones seeing everything from all angles.  And I actually felt bad for her.  Even if she decided to leave with Michonne she knows she can't survive in the wilderness like she can.  And Andrea is scared she'll wake up one day and see that Michonne has abandoned her.  Michonne was a loner before she ran into Andrea so for all Andrea knows, maybe Michonne is better off as a loner.  Especially if Andrea becomes a burden.
> 
> That and now that Andrea is in a place where she feels secure and normal, well who would sanely want to leave?
> 
> I mean seriously why do you hate Andrea?  Because she isn't all knowing?





Dejablue said:


> You guys hate Andrea because she isn't paranoid?
> 
> Of course yeah the paranoia in this instance leads to the right conclusion but how can she know that?



 Because it is a show and we are allowed to feel how ever the show makes us feel? There is no sympathizing with her because we are nowhere near that situation she is in.


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 11, 2012)

Dejablue said:


> Would you take your chances inside seemingly safe walls with no zombies inside it (to your knowledge)  Or spend a cold night shivering in the zombie infested wilderness.  And you're not even an iota of the bad ass Michonne is.  At least try to be honest here.



I got me a katana, so I'm all good 

even with a katana I'd still much rather guaranteed food and hot water n a warm bed over then the wilderness.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

Holy shit, they actually did the arena.


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 11, 2012)

zombie royale


----------



## Ae (Nov 11, 2012)

This is some nutty shit


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 11, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Because it is a show and we are allowed to feel how ever the show makes us feel? There is no sympathizing with her because we are nowhere near that situation she is in.



We can't sympathize with anyone in this show in that case.  The writers are doing a worse job than I thought.  I think its because we expect characters to act stupid as they have before. So when a character acts semi realistic, we still brand their actions as stupid because nobody is supposed to be smart.

Edit:  Oh wow they really did the zombie wrestling cage...out of everything I heard in the spoilers I thought that was bullshit.  Pffft guess not!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

The telephone makes an early entrance.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 11, 2012)

so that zombie Rick stabbed wasn't zombie lori was it?  Just a really fat zombie?

Also Daryl found Carol's knife.  Oh shit is she still alive?  Please still be alive...


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Rick is mad.
Zombie Gladiator.
that is all.
the phone rings.

The grave was for Lori, right?


----------



## Impact (Nov 11, 2012)

That battle/zombie royal was just creepy


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

From what I can put together, the zombie Rick was stabbing in the stomach ate Lori or was symbolic for Rick killing the baby inside of Lori because she caused Lori's death.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 11, 2012)

it was an empty grave but a grave none the less.

Also....zombie penny. Oh gross a piece of her hair came off.  I missed that the first time around.


----------



## Ae (Nov 11, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> From what I can put together, the zombie Rick was stabbing in the stomach ate Lori.


 
That's what I was thinking


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 11, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> From what I can put together, the zombie Rick was stabbing in the stomach ate Lori.



Probably.

And the grave was either for Carol or Lori.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

At least they addressed Daryl actually caring about Carol's death this episode. Daryl and Carol need to be an official couple when they find her next episode.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2012)

Dejablue said:


> We can't sympathize with anyone in this show in that case.  The writers are doing a worse job than I thought.  I think its because we expect characters to act stupid as they have before. So when a character acts semi realistic, we still brand their actions as stupid because nobody is supposed to be smart.
> 
> Edit:  Oh wow they really did the zombie wrestling cage...out of everything I heard in the spoilers I thought that was bullshit.  Pffft guess not!



 No we really can't sympathize with anyone on the show. I doubt no one here has been in almost none of the situations in the show. I do not know how the characters are suppose to act. That is what makes this show so great. If what Andrea starts acting this way, yeah I am not going to like it. Am i going to sit there and think what if that were me? Yes. But am I going to over analyze it? No.


----------



## Eki (Nov 11, 2012)

No, no, no. Carol needs to die.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 11, 2012)

Carol doesn't need to die.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

Daryl with Carol will be more interesting when Merle comes back into the picture. It actually forces Daryl to make a difficult choice on whether to stay with the group or leave with his brother.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2012)

every season so far there is a someone is missing for X amount of episodes. Is said character still alive? Merle, Sophia, and now Carol


----------



## Grape (Nov 11, 2012)

Carol won't be found until the group gets to Woodbury and find her and five other Walkers locked up in a barn cell - waiting for the Friday Night Fights.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 11, 2012)

Thats another possibility.  I'm tired of these off screen deaths.


----------



## Friday (Nov 11, 2012)

I think we're going to have a trend of a slower paced episode followed by a faster-paced one. I didn't really expect much from the episode, and really the only thing that happened that could be substantial is that Michonne left. I wonder who the person on the telephone is though...

I want them to find Carol, but I don't think it'll be as soon as the next episode.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

Greg Nicotero confirms that the zombie Rick killed ate Lori.

You bastard.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 11, 2012)

Michonne vs Merle yes please.

Good episode why in the world is someone calling a prison?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> No we really can't sympathize with anyone on the show. I doubt no one here has been in almost none of the situations in the show. I do not know how the characters are suppose to act. That is what makes this show so great. If what Andrea starts acting this way, yeah I am not going to like it. Am i going to sit there and think what if that were me? Yes. But am I going to over analyze it? No.


You're confusing sympathy with empathy.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 11, 2012)

I enjoyed the episode for what it was. Not as good as the last one I don't think but a good one still! Rick was a monster, as always. His scenes were the most fun to watch I think.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 12, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Greg Nicotero confirms that the zombie Rick killed ate Lori.
> 
> You bastard.



 of course...it was fat and everything. ate so well could not even try to put up a fight against Rick. It died satisfied.



Stunna said:


> You're confusing sympathy with empathy.



 It is loosely the same thing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2012)

Ring ring


*Spoiler*: _Comic Book fans only_ 



Lori's calling


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 12, 2012)

michonc/daryl for zombie murdering superbabies. but i find carol more as his older sister/mom to him.


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2012)

WAD said:


> Ring ring
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Comic Book fans only_
> ...



I made that assumption as soon as i saw that thing. (I haven't read the comics yet.)


----------



## Bleach (Nov 12, 2012)

I never ever thought that Daryl would ever show that side of him. Hell, I thought he'd be pissed that they kept the baby alive. I was very surprised.

Phone call from nowhere was fucking surprising though. Wonder who it is


----------



## Mexicano27 (Nov 12, 2012)

I was initially under the impression that Carl mustn't have shot her and that she'd walked away, since there was absolutely nothing on the floor but blood. Not even bones. I guess I'm supposed to believe that zombie managed to swallow a skull and fit her entire skeletal system in his stomach.

Thought that using the phone the way they did was slightly cheap. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Viewers who haven't read the comics will be all eager to find out what survivor would be calling the prison, but it'll just turn out that Rick is batshit insane and imagining things and they'll be disappointed.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 12, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> From what I can put together, the zombie Rick was stabbing in the stomach ate Lori or was symbolic for Rick killing the baby inside of Lori because she caused Lori's death.



That's what I got from the look of the zombie's belly. That friend left no Lori behind. 



TittyNipple said:


> Probably.
> 
> And the grave was either for Carol or Lori.



Glenn had one dug up. Told the the prisoners to dig two more. T-Dogg, Lori & Carol. You'd think they give Carol a little more credit. They just marked her dead after finding her scarf. lol


----------



## Lavender (Nov 12, 2012)

Bear Walken said:


> Glenn had one dug up. Told the the prisoners to dig two more. T-Dogg, Lori & Carol. You'd think they give Carol a little more credit. They just marked her dead after finding her scarf. lol




If running off and dying runs in the family, Carol's future aint lookin all that bright, y'know?

Remember Sophia? ​


----------



## Impact (Nov 12, 2012)

Carol isn't dead I think 

But seriously they didn't even consider the possibility that she may be still alive. 

Setting a grave for her without even searching for any remains and they call each friends


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> It is loosely the same thing.


Just sayin', I sympathize with almost all the characters, but I empathize with none.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2012)

When are we going to see Merle fisting somebody?


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 12, 2012)

I read this on reddit today and I thought it made much more sense than what the show actually offered up for an explanation(so far) so I'm going to, until further notice, go with this one:


*Spoiler*: __ 



What we see and hear, observing Rick in the last few scenes of tonight's episode, is not what is actually there to be seen and heard.
For reference, in the comic, the rotary telephone was a real object. It was found inside of a home, while Rick was trying to take shelter with Carl, fighting off infection, trying to stay alive.
However, in tonight's episode, a rotary telephone magically appears sitting on some pipes in a prison boiler room. This is nonsensical in every way... except for one.
The phone, much like the ringing, is not really there.
Why would a rotary telephone be sitting in a boiler room of a prison? In the comic, Rick sees the phone before it ever rings, establishing that the phone is a real, physical object. In tonight's episode, the phone is not seen until Rick looks up at the sound of the ringing. It is a figment of Rick's flailing mind, trying to remain afloat.
Why is this significant?
It establishes that what Rick is actually seeing and hearing is not - in fact - what is actually there to see and hear. Yes, he's in the room where Lori died. Yes, the floor is covered in blood. But, no, there is no phone.
From that, we have to go back and look at the earlier scene in the same room.
Maggie and Carl made sure the room was secure so that Lori could give birth. They left in a hurry, but the room was still secured. Rick finds only one zombie - no open door, no crowd of walkers. One zombie in a room that was secured mere hours ago.
Lori's corpse is not where it was. We are forced to either believe that (A) this one zombie has devoured the entirety of her corpse or that (B) she is undead, somewhere in the prison. However, the room is secure. There were no zombies in the room when Carl and Maggie ran, hours (at most) before Rick arrives.
We see one zombie, long dead, with a heavily distended stomach.
But we see it through the same eyes that see a non-existent Telephone.
The zombie that Rick shoots in the mouth is Lori. We see her as Rick sees her - unable to accept and process the reanimated remains of his wife, he sees just another walker. His vision speaks a lie, his actions speak the truth. He labors to shoot her in the mouth. He then stabs her abdomen repeatedly. On the surface, it appears as though he's stabbing the random walker for eating the remains of his wife. In reality, he's stabbing Lori's open stomach in agony over Shane's bastard daughter killing the woman he loves.
Once you realize that the phone is a figment of his imagination and once you realize that Lori could not have been COMPLETELY devoured so quickly, it's the only way to take the scene.
I'll be shocked if Rick doesn't try to kill the child.




Source


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 12, 2012)

^Damn.

A few things:

1. Holy, the phone appeared early.
2. Finally, they're making Woodbury look like the crazy town it should be.
3. Andrea's the showwhore haha
4.Daryl. Of all characters, we don't know much about him, especially since he isn't in the comics. But tonight's epsiode, in my opinion, definitely confirmed he used to have some sort of child contact in the past. His urgency to help find Sophia, his reaction to the names on the walls of the nursery on this episode, and his ability to care for the baby easily designate him as a previous father in my opinion. BABY DADDY DARYL.
5. I finally figured out who was creepin on Carol a few episodes back, and was Andrew, the prisoner that through the alarms and whatnot. Sorry I'm slow


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Nov 12, 2012)

After seeing the next episode preview, it would be interesting if Merle who seems to have been sent out to capture Michonne used the opportunity to escape and go with Michonne to find Daryl and the others.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 12, 2012)

Lol I know nothing much about the phone except that it shows Rick is losing touch with reality?  Yeah I think while the rest of the group grows protective of LAK (little ass kicker)  Rick is going to be distant and want to kill her.

But wait...this is Shane's baby?  didn't lori and rick have sex last before the pregnancy was confirmed?



Mishudo said:


> ^Damn.
> 
> A few things:
> 
> ...




One of the names on the nursery wall was "Sophie"

Yeah all of the havoc of last episode was Andrew's doing


----------



## Jing (Nov 12, 2012)

Its always been suspected the baby may be Shane's.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 12, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> I read this on reddit today and I thought it made much more sense than what the show actually offered up for an explanation(so far) so I'm going to, until further notice, go with this one:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It doesn't make much sense to me. For one, it has been confirmed that the zombie at Lori. I believe that Rick was stabbing the stomach symbolically because he blames the baby for killing his wife. As for the telephone, its not that much of a stretch to have a phone in the boiler room. If someone is trying to fix pipes, its an easy way to communicate with other members of security in a prison.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 12, 2012)

I wonder if Milton is going to get developed more sometime in the near future.  What are people's impression of him?


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 12, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> It doesn't make much sense to me. For one, it has been confirmed that the zombie at Lori. I believe that Rick was stabbing the stomach symbolically because he blames the baby for killing his wife. As for the telephone, its not that much of a stretch to have a phone in the boiler room. If someone is trying to fix pipes, its an easy way to communicate with other members of security in a prison.



What about the explanation doesn't make sense? Yes, it was confirmed. That means nothing. My point is that I choose to believe something that is vastly superior in terms of making sense, to me.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Nov 12, 2012)

Echoux, you're basically stating what I was thinking as I reflected on that moment in the episode. Lets hope it's true.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 12, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> What about the explanation doesn't make sense? Yes, it was confirmed. That means nothing. My point is that I choose to believe something that is vastly superior in terms of making sense, to me.



And I was just providing a counter argument on why I believe that it doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 12, 2012)

Anyone else thinks Axel is way to chilled? That friend is gonna tear shit up. I say he betrays the group.

Lori is indeed dead. I was hoping Carol will drag her ass to the enfermery and stay locked there for a bit but apparantely she was a Thanksgiving dinner for that walker.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Nov 12, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> As for the telephone, its not that much of a stretch to have a phone in the boiler room. If someone is trying to fix pipes, its an easy way to communicate with other members of security in a prison.



People generally use radio transceivers for that.



Perverted King said:


> Anyone else thinks Axel is way to chilled? That friend is gonna tear shit up. I say he betrays the group.



Possibly, but I doubt it. The show just finished having an "enemy within" episode, I don't think they'll have another.


----------



## Angelus (Nov 12, 2012)

So, Carol is dead? When did that happen? I thought they only found her scarf or something last episode.

Surrogate father Daryl needs more screentime - he's almost too awesome.

Samurail Girl (what's her name again?) should have ripped the governor a new breathing hole - trust your instincts girl, that guy is a maniac.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2012)

Carol isn't dead. I'll be pissed if she died off screen.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 12, 2012)

Lol, the phone is early
So many spoilers about what happens to all these characters
The series is essentially mirroring the comic book, but if a character who lives in the series dies, the events that happen to him just go ahead and happen to someone else like him
Shane being a possible exception

For example, in the original comic, it is the older sister who dies, and they were both having an afair with Dale, but in the series, the older sister lives instead
I'm guessing the big black prisoner guy is going to replace T-Dog's storyline as hershel replaces Dale's 

But yeah, we're reaching the big tipping point before major spoilage season


----------



## Lavender (Nov 13, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Lol, the phone is early
> So many spoilers about what happens to all these characters
> The series is essentially mirroring the comic book, but if a character who lives in the series dies, the events that happen to him just go ahead and happen to someone else like him
> Shane being a possible exception
> ...



Uhh.....

Amy and Andrea, right?

Wrong.

Amy is younger and dies in both series. 

Only difference is that Andrea shoots her pretty much instantly after she bleeds out. Saying: '' I cant let her turn into one of these things ''

In the series, she waits for reanimation.


And me as an comic reader....



*Spoiler*: __ 



They really fucked up Andrea. That's an fact.

In the comics, she's an valueable asset, and she knows it. She also doesn't have anything to prove nor does she want to prove herself since her place in the group is very much needed and she just wants a little peace. She has an good attitude, basically. She also has one of the better written romance's in the comic, the Dale one.  In the season 2, she's suddenly feminist and just wants to prove herself so bad.  She gets pissy about lots of stuff and is depressed alot of the time.

She also just tells Dale too pretty much fuck off and goes to sleep with Shane.

Who is an gigantic douche. (Another thing to note is that she also gains an incredibly bad judge of character, something that her comic self doesn't have. Instead, she's probably the one who is one of the better at that. Great fucking writing AMC. You messed up one of the best female characters the show has.

Until she starts to act more like her comic self, i'm not getting invested in her character. Having an different rendition? Fine. That's what the tv-series is. But having the most basic and important parts of an character's qualities be changed or taken away completely? ) 












(That went out to the writers, not you other folks reading this message. You know i love all ya'll. )


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 13, 2012)

I think the Governor


*Spoiler*: __ 



 .....will rape Maggie instead of Michone.


----------



## Lavender (Nov 13, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> I think the Governor
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...








*Spoiler*: __ 








Best would be if it just didnt happen at all. I like the Governor. I like his crazy theme going on, but the rape scenes? 

That was unpleasant on an different level. The whole zombie daughter and fishtanks thing....whilst creepy, was still sort of cartoony.

The fact that those things cant happen also numbs the whole creepyness down a wee bit.

The rape was real-life evil, because that stuff can and does happen. 

Basically, I just disliked the scene greatly. It was really unpleasant. Both as an reader, and as an Michonne fan. 

Stay classy, My favorite Samurai Clint Eastwood with tits. Stay muthafuckin classy. 

 And so, i hope AMC wont include it.

I DO hope that what happend to the Governor in the comics sort of happens here. It cemented the fact that the Gov is one determined dude. Even getting chopped to pieces didnt stop him much.



​


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



A Rape scene at this point wouldn't feel right.  Maybe physical violence up to a point but not rape.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 13, 2012)

Can anyone PM the spoilers for the next episodes?

And I'd like to know who called in the last scene of the episode.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2012)

LMAO. Imagine Rick's rage if this were true. 

also


*Spoiler*: __ 



A rape scene should be expected. Its the apocalypse and most people are /foreveralone and needs to tap someone's ass.


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2012)

And theres you're answer.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 13, 2012)

I can't stand that Michonne, Mitchell, Micunt whatever her name is either.

Always looks like she has a 35 inch rod shoved up her ass.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 13, 2012)

Jiyeon said:


> I can't stand that Michonne, Mitchell, Micunt whatever her name is either.
> 
> Always looks like she has a 35 inch rod shoved up her ass.




Don't like Michonne then who do you like?  Surprise me and say Andrea. lol


----------



## Firestormer (Nov 14, 2012)

I didn't like Michonne when the show first started either tbh (hadn't read the comics yet so I didn't know she was so awesome), but she's really grown on me. She's probably one of my favourites in the show now, behind Daryl, Lily Caul if she joins the tv series (which I'm sadly doubting) and possibly Sophia (I have a soft spot for Sophia still)

But none of them even come close to Clem from the game series.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 14, 2012)

There is a rumor that WWE Champion CM Punk will appear on an episode of The Walking Dead.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 14, 2012)

Dejablue said:


> Don't like Michonne then who do you like?  Surprise me and say Andrea. lol



I like Darrel, Rick, and Glen.

Those are my favourite characters.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> There is a rumor that WWE Champion CM Punk will appear on an episode of The Walking Dead.



Im guessing he would be a zombie, right?


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 14, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> There is a rumor that WWE Champion CM Punk will appear on an episode of The Walking Dead.



As if Punk hasn't annoyed me enough from WWE.


----------



## Lavender (Nov 15, 2012)

If that's true, then who'd he'd play?


Infact, can that guy even act?

Like, in an way that isn't totally fucking scripted?

No offense to fans, ofcourse.


Just saying that the cast sofar has been pretty solid. I may not have like some of the character's (I for an example, hated Shane, but loved Jon Bernthal. I thought he played the role beautifully. Even if that role was to be an huge douchebag. I love Carl in the comic, but find me fucking furious at him most of the time in the series.)

We dont need gueststars for the sake of cameo's.  We need guest stars if they are actually gonna do something. I'd love to see more guest stars, if they are actors that are fucking legit.  

CM Punk is *NOT* one of those people.
​


----------



## Lavender (Nov 15, 2012)

Also why the fuck doesn't *AMC* let people outside of America watch the Talking Dead?


I try it on YouTube, it jusy says that this video isn't shown in your country.




Yet the other seasons of Talking Dead work just fine. 

(That makes no sense. At all.)



(Thanks Dale. You really help convey my feels at the right moment. RIP. )

Why haven't they fixed this yet?  They get tons of cash because of the viewers, you'd expect them to hire an good programmer for their own damn site.

Pretty damned annoyed.

 I like the aftershow alot, and this is just an uncalled punch in the stomach for me.

If this changes, please let me know, or help me find an way too watch them.​


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 15, 2012)

Are blocked from watching it on AMC's website?


Lavender said:


> Also why the fuck doesn't *AMC* let people outside of America watch the Talking Dead?


'Cause 'Merica.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 15, 2012)

Lavender said:


> If that's true, then who'd he'd play?
> 
> 
> Infact, can that guy even act?
> ...



He'll probably get a role in which he gets killed off in one episode.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 15, 2012)

Lavender said:


> I try it on YouTube, it jusy says that this video isn't shown in your country.



You could use a vpn or a proxy to get a US IP.


----------



## Lavender (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, everyone


It now works alot better. 


By the way, did anyone hear about this guy?

(It's not really an spoiler persay *It's not gonna ruin anything for you*, but it does concern an character in the comic, so choose for yourselves)


*Spoiler*: __ 





Tyreese. Now, for those who clicked this and dont know who he is....He's the guy who i guess you could say is Rick's right hand in the comic. (After Atlanta, He basically replaces Shane in the group, but his character is different.)



He's gonna appear, you guys. :33

It's not stated *WHEN*, but Roamers and Lurkers confirmed it. This guy named Chad Coleman is the one. 



I'am so hyped. 

He's one of my favorite comic characters, so this is just just awwesoooommeeee. 

For those of you who dont know who he is, i wont spoil. Let's just say he rocks.   
....

*AND* has more lines than T-dog ever had.



​


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 16, 2012)

Good! I was wondering which guy was going to act like him!


----------



## Sansa (Nov 16, 2012)

I liked the scene where Daryll and Maggie were coming back to the prison on the bike.

Looked cool as hell.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 18, 2012)

Ohh man shit is gonna go down tonight!


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 18, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 18, 2012)

WE HAVEN FUN YET??


----------



## Ae (Nov 18, 2012)

R.I.P


----------



## Grape (Nov 18, 2012)

Rick has lost it. Awesome.



I had to kill my sister.

Sucks right?

I would say it bites


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 18, 2012)

Lavender said:


> Thanks for the tips, everyone
> 
> 
> It now works alot better.
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



He'll show up after Oscar dies.  Naturally.


----------



## Ae (Nov 18, 2012)

Lavender said:


> Thanks for the tips, everyone​
> 
> 
> It now works alot better.​
> ...


 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Too bad he's going to get his shit FUCKING CUT!


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 18, 2012)

Saw that kill coming just from the look in Merle's eyes


----------



## Grape (Nov 18, 2012)

Bet he forgets his name by the time he gets back to town


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 18, 2012)

Lol do what Merle says.  Always.


----------



## Impact (Nov 18, 2012)

Shit Missed half the episode  

Why the hell is Merle killing the people he's working with????


----------



## Ae (Nov 18, 2012)

Dejablue said:


> Lol do what Merle says. Always.


 
Them hotheads man


----------



## Grape (Nov 18, 2012)

I can not wait for Andrea to die. It's going to be amazing.


----------



## Ae (Nov 18, 2012)

THE MEET UP IS COMING!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh shit, don't hurt Maggie.


----------



## Grape (Nov 18, 2012)

Come the fuck on, Glenn.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Nov 18, 2012)

NO NOT *Maggie*! MERLE YOU DOUCHE!


----------



## Ae (Nov 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope Glenn doesn't get his head kicked


----------



## Grape (Nov 18, 2012)

I could watch Rick on this phone forever


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 18, 2012)

Ugh, what a whore...


----------



## Grape (Nov 18, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Bet he forgets his name by the time he gets back to town




 **


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 18, 2012)

YEEEEEEEEEESSSSSS~!!!!


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 18, 2012)

Fuck what a cliffhanger


----------



## Ae (Nov 18, 2012)

Shit is going get real next episode


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 18, 2012)

I hope Maggie doesn't get the Michonne treatment from the comics.


----------



## Grape (Nov 18, 2012)

Heavily implied in preview


----------



## Ae (Nov 18, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> I hope Maggie doesn't get the Michonne treatment from the comics.


 The first thing that popped up in my head was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



rape, and it's seems like I was right!


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 18, 2012)

This current situation seems really fucking similar to the one with Michonne and Tyrese in the comics I'd be surprised if they didn't do it. Although I think Merle will be the one to do the deed instead of the Gov since he doesn't seem to be as evil as his comic book counterpart in this TV series.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Nov 18, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> I hope Maggie doesn't get the Michonne treatment from the comics.



*Spoiler*: __ 




NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO






*Spoiler*: __ 



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FUCK YOU MERLE FUCK YOU NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 18, 2012)

Glenn is more likely to break down to pressure since its Maggie instead of Michonne. 

I see what you did there writers.


----------



## Ae (Nov 18, 2012)

FUCK MERLE!?!?
BUT YOU WAS SO EXCITED TO SEE HIM AGAIN!


----------



## Bazu'aal (Nov 18, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> FUCK MERLE!?!?
> BUT YOU WAS SO EXCITED TO SEE HIM AGAIN!



BUT MaGGIE


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 18, 2012)

I just thought about this: 


*Spoiler*: _Future TV changes_ 



Anyone else think Merle will be the one to cut off Rick's hand in the TV show? It would make sense if Merle does end up being the one to rape Maggie, it would basically be like him taking on the Gov's super evil side that he hasn't really portrayed in this TV series. They're basically two halves a whole and would make Merle a whole lot more important than anyone originally expected.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 18, 2012)

Damn both Glenn and Maggie have a gun on Merle and he still gets them. SMH


----------



## Grape (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah, that shit was weak. They both had their guns drawn on him with a quickness but can't shoot when he reaches behind his back?  Merle PnJ


----------



## Impact (Nov 18, 2012)

How does one guy get the jump on two people with guns in his face


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 18, 2012)

yeah i was like how the fuuuuck did they let themselves get captured?  The moment he reached behind his back, two in his skull right there!


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 18, 2012)

catidullio stood no chance lol


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 18, 2012)

Glenn and Maggie never killed anyone. I doubt they are use to the idea of killing someone or how to react to someone pulling a gun on them. 

Now if Rick was there...


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 18, 2012)

I am happy. Daryl's waifu survived. 

All the 17 year old Norman Reedus/Daryl fangirls grind their teeth in anguish and rage.


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 18, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MAGGIE ! 
I really really really hope she doesn't get the comic treatment.
ANDREA YOU WHORE D:<

and Suzuku, I mentioned that a while back, and I agree on thinking Merle will be the one now instead of the Guv.

and i'm glad they found Carol


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 18, 2012)

meryl got that blitz ability lol


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 18, 2012)

One year in an Apocalyptic world and they get fucking owned like that.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 18, 2012)

I swear man, it's like they learned nothing from Rick. They'd all be dead if it wasn't for Rick killing the people he did and their weak ass can't pull the trigger on an asshole who is clearly threatening. Take three steps on me after I warned you 3 times and I'm at least shooting at your feet. Shoot at me once and you're dead.


----------



## Ae (Nov 18, 2012)

Silverman on Talking Dead


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 18, 2012)

Lol Andrea.

Michonne is BAMF as usual.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 18, 2012)

Meryle taking care of business. They should of just taken him with them like seriously what's the big deal he wants to see his brother its not like he is going to go on a killing rampage when he gets to the prison.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 18, 2012)

Fuckin' Glenn.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 18, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Meryle taking care of business. They should of just taken him with them like seriously what's the big deal he wants to see his brother its not like he is going to go on a killing rampage when he gets to the prison.



the way he talked to the governor pretty much confirm he will kill Rick


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 19, 2012)

oh merle definitely wants to kill rick. i mean if someone chained you to a fucking pipe and left you for dead, and then you had to cut off your own hand to survive only to almost bleed to death. wouldn't the only thing in your mind, besides surviving would be to find the friend that did that to you and cut his heart out? that's what i would do.


----------



## Impact (Nov 19, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Glenn and Maggie never killed anyone. I doubt they are use to the idea of killing someone or how to react to someone pulling a gun on them.
> 
> Now if Rick was there...



This is what should have happened but I guess everyone can't be as badass as rick  



Prodigy94 said:


> meryl got that blitz ability lol



Who knew right


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2012)

Michonne is a fucking ninja though no doubt.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 19, 2012)

All that talk Glenn said about not freezing again in Season 2 and the friend freezes like a bitch in front of Merle. And fucking Maggie got caught way to easily.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 19, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> the way he talked to the governor pretty much confirm he will kill Rick



Of corse we know that i am talking about are good old Asian friend glenn, should of let him come.


----------



## Impact (Nov 19, 2012)

Sure let's have good old Merle who was as crazy back then come to our only safe fortress. Glenn did the right thing not trusting him but still managed to fuck things up


----------



## Bleach (Nov 19, 2012)

Great episode except with Andrea. Cannot wait till she dies. She's so damn annoying and oblivious. 

Also it looked like Glenn had plenty of time to react when Merle pulled out his gun. Really annoying when Merle got the upper hand on them when he really shouldn't have.

Awesome that Daryl found Carol though. I'm assuming she hasn't been bit yet which is hella amazing. Can't wait to see next weeks episode with Michonne meeting Rick's group.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 19, 2012)

I noticed how Merle said Michone was in Red Zone. I guess that prison are is full of walkers.


----------



## Lavender (Nov 19, 2012)

Inpactedblaze said:


> How does one guy get the jump on two people with guns in his face



He's an Dixon.

Logic doesn't apply when your an badass.  
​


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 19, 2012)

Are the father and son from the first episode ever going to show back up? They never really address if and when Rick's radio craps out.
Nags at me every episode.


Inpactedblaze said:


> How does one guy get the jump on two people with guns in his face


If some birds can, I'm not surprised Merle could.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 19, 2012)

merle has more killing intent than glen, glen just isn't cold blooded like that.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 19, 2012)

In the preview on the AMC website looks like Rick is taking his sweet time in letting Michone in XD


----------



## αce (Nov 19, 2012)

how did glenn and maggie not shoot that mofocker
that was the only bad part of the episode


oh and fucking andrea.
id hit it. she still sucks though.
rick went cray cray


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 19, 2012)

Inpactedblaze said:


> Sure let's have good old Merle who was as crazy back then come to our only safe fortress. Glenn did the right thing not trusting him but still managed to fuck things up



Merle was racist not really crazy, and his brother is with the group so again not a big deal.

Although i understand being in such a tight group for so long can make you paranoid.


----------



## Kirath (Nov 19, 2012)

Why was Michonne surprised when the zombies didn't attack her because she was covered in zombie guts and blood? I thought she figured that out a while ago.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 19, 2012)

I was hoping that Merle would become a nice guy.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 19, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> she still sucks though.



I believe she did suck in that episode.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 19, 2012)

Andrea has been out fighting for 7 months. Her and Michonne are not close, they hardly know a thing about each other, they're practically strangers. As far as she can tell, Woodbury is a safe place, she has no way of knowing that the Governor isn't like he is. And Michonne is the one keeping the secrets, I mean why the fuck didn't she tell Andrea about the bullet holes and the blood on the tank? How is she expecting Andrea to even follow her if she can't even open up to her at all? Woodbury provides exactly what Andrea wants and have wanted for the last 7 months, safety and a community. As far as we can tell, the Governor is charming, and the only reason to doubt that is because Michonne's says so without backing it up with evidence.

Andrea is not acting like a idiot, she's perfectly reasonable.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 19, 2012)

Andrea is acting like an idiot if you ask me, she clearly wants to be killing walkers but at the same time wants a normal old style life? Maybe its bad writing but to me she dosent know what she wants and even though her and Michonne dont really know each other dosent mean jack in the new world as whats important is the present not the past.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 19, 2012)

Not knowing what you want is a character flaw, not bad writing. I'm refering to all these people insisting on that Andrea should know what's going on, "She's so stupid trusting the Governor". Even if he has over 70 normal people who neither sees what is behind his mask, she should know. Trust your instinct like Michonne, but wait, her instinct tells her it's the right place. If Michonne had just told her about the bullet holes and she might have left the place.

I don't like her very much in the TV series, but she's perfectly reasonable for trusting the Governor.


----------



## Kurokocchi (Nov 19, 2012)

I hope Andrea somehow catches the Governor interrogating Maggie and Glenn. That should make her question things.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Are the father and son from the first episode ever going to show back up? They never really address if and when Rick's radio craps out.
> Nags at me every episode.
> If some birds can, I'm not surprised Merle could.




*Spoiler*: __ 



In the comic, Rick eventually goes back to his old neighborhood and sadly finds that while Morgan is still alive, he's keeping his son who has turned. That plot point won't occur until next season at least.






Kirath said:


> Why was Michonne surprised when the zombies didn't attack her because she was covered in zombie guts and blood? I thought she figured that out a while ago.



Well her old camouflage method was being between two walkers, slightly different from having walker goo all over you methinks. Plus from what it looks like it seemed she temporarily forgot how soiled she was, can't blame her - when you're out chopping up that many walkers you forget how dirty your cloths get, lol.


----------



## Psychic (Nov 20, 2012)

Glen isn't a fighter, he's more of a scavenger. And I think someone was right when they said that Maggie might be ... instead.

I think I know Andreas role...she was hired to sleep with all the villains in the show. If Andrea slept with them, u can guarantee that they're a villain or bad in some way.


----------



## santanico (Nov 20, 2012)

Andrea is either that blind, or has a thing for "bad guys"


----------



## Impact (Nov 20, 2012)

Or she's just horny as hell being without a men to pleasure her


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 20, 2012)

As much as I don't really like Andrea in the tv series, I can't blame her for wanting to stay in woodbury. In that scenario, even if you_ did_ know what was going on would you be willing to leave?

she really does have bad choice in men though. The second someone tells you they have to be called 'the governor' instead of their real name, that should be a dealbreaker.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 20, 2012)

Deathnoteangel1 said:


> I hope Andrea somehow catches the Governor interrogating Maggie and Glenn. That should make her question things.



I feel like with this team, you never really have to worry about zombies.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2012)

Nah. Carl is not there. He's a zombie killing machine.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Really. Carl has morphed into his comics counterpart very quickly. Granted he's older in the show than in the comics but that is one hard-nosed kid and everyone knows it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2012)

LOL Maggie and Glen are too stupid. Glen should've shot Merle the first time he saw him. You dont trust no hillbilly rednecks like Merle. 

And its the first time I saw some racist zombies coz they didnt gave a fuck when they passed by Michonne.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Im just kidding I know Samurai girl has all dem zombie guts all over her body.


----------



## Khyle (Nov 20, 2012)

They are getting pretty good at the special effects used when Michonne slices "people" (both zombies and humans) with her sword . She's so badass.


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2012)

Graeme said:


> I feel like with this team, you never really have to worry about zombies.



That's the A-Team right there

All we need now is Rick smoking a big cigar and Daryl flying a tank


----------



## Bazu'aal (Nov 20, 2012)

Wouldn't Michonne's sword be broken by now since she slices through so much human bone? 

But the effects for her kills are glorious.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't get it. Is Oscar supposed to be Dexter?

Also I hope Tyrese and Morgan arrive this season. Rick needs all the men he could get but something tells me the Governor will lose a couple of men in the next few episodes. He already lost three in episode 6.


----------



## Firestormer (Nov 20, 2012)

Tyreese is going to appear? Oh shit, that's awesome. I wonder if his daughter and her douchey boyfriend appear too.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 21, 2012)

If his daughter and boyfriend appear they will be fodder to The Governor.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 22, 2012)

Okay I'm not very keen on comics but I heard Daryl isn't a part of comic book series? I don't know why but he is my favourite character and they are handling his characterization pretty good so far.


----------



## adapt (Nov 22, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Okay I'm not very keen on comics but I heard Daryl isn't a part of comic book series? I don't know why but he is my favourite character and they are handling his characterization pretty good so far.



Yes the redneck brothers are original, TV series only characters.


----------



## Jing (Nov 23, 2012)

Spoiler for the next episode are out.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 23, 2012)

Links plz? <3


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeaah, links please 



adapt said:


> Yes the redneck brothers are original, TV series only characters.



Ah, okay I hope Daryl lives longer than most of the cast.


----------



## Lavender (Nov 24, 2012)

After reading Moon's question, I might as well make an list. It's not spoiling anything, so chill.

*clears throat*


Jacqui.

T-dog.

Morales (and ofcourse his family.)

Merle Dixon.

Daryl Dixon.

Ed Peletier. (He's mentioned once, not by name, and in the past pretense in issue 2.)

The spaniards in the Vatos episode.

Dr Jenner.

Jimmy. (The ''dont give me that gangsta shit'' kid.)

Beth. 


Dave and Tony (and their group).

Big Tiny.

Tomas. (Sort of. He was caucasian, middleage and balding in the comic. He's hispanic, sort of goodlooking and young in the tv-series. Yeah, i dont get it either.  Tomas in the tv-series is also meant more likely to act in place of Dexter, who was the leader of the prisoners in the comic.)

Oscar.

The guys Merle had with him last episode. And some other Woodbury chaps, including mrs '' oh lol i was in the olympics '' Haley.

All of those are tv-series only, for those that thought or didnt know otherwise.
​


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 24, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Yeaah, links please
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, okay I hope Daryl lives longer than most of the cast.



Daryl will never die. Rick, Carl & Daryl are untouchable. Tyrese will be untoachable as well.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 24, 2012)

Taiwanese Promo

Trailer with English subtitles.

Poor Maggie


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 24, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> Daryl will never die. Rick, Carl & Daryl are untouchable. Tyrese will be untoachable as well.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol. Tyrese untouchable.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 24, 2012)

WAD said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Tyrese untouchable.


He was in the comics. He could kill 30 walkers on his own hand to hand. Is unfortunate how he died but the fact that he is introduced so later in the series makes me believe he will survive. Rick needs legit man power in his team right now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 25, 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaaand heeeerrrreee we go.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 25, 2012)

Glenn's a g


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2012)

This isn't HBO, I doubt they'll do you know...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 25, 2012)

Can't say glenn does not have any guts.


----------



## Harihara (Nov 25, 2012)

shesh merle poor glenn


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 25, 2012)

glen fighting back, surprising 

michonne bossing it to the end


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2012)

HOLY SHIT MERLE!


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 25, 2012)

damn glen. u got my respect...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 25, 2012)

Up Glenn done fuck up.


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 25, 2012)

yep, he did. then again, how was he supposed to know =/


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 25, 2012)

Please don't hurt Maggie.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 25, 2012)

Poor Glen


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh I would be real gentle to Maggie, I'm sure Merle will be to


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 25, 2012)

michonne stop acting so bitchy. There is being untrustworthy then there is being paranoid. Still love her though.


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> michonne stop acting so bitchy. There is being untrustworthy then there is being paranoid. Still love her though.



Them introverts man


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 25, 2012)

talk bout creepy


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 25, 2012)

run glen run


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 25, 2012)

FUCKING GLENN BOSS!!!


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 25, 2012)

glens officially a boss


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 25, 2012)

Glenn is badass.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 25, 2012)

GLENNNNNNN


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 25, 2012)

u guys heard dat battle cry glen gave?!

it was like "  "


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2012)

So Glenn's going to die...
It's common thing after they do something like that with a character


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 25, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> So Glenn's going to die...
> It's common thing after they do something like that with a character



ah fuck, i forgot


----------



## Harihara (Nov 25, 2012)

Go head Glenn


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 25, 2012)

Get away from Maggie.


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 25, 2012)

poor maggie ;(


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2012)

OH SHIT THEY'RE DOING IT!


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 25, 2012)

OH SHITTT  NO MAGGIE


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh shit it's happening


----------



## Harihara (Nov 25, 2012)

oh god no...


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 25, 2012)

gov's crossed the line.....


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 25, 2012)

I can't bare this.


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 25, 2012)

wait, wht he stopped


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> wait, wht he stopped



He's going to bring his mens in


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 25, 2012)

I bet AMC can't show/imply rape.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 25, 2012)

^ That doesn't make sense

He's not going to do it...Merle is


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> I bet AMC can't show/imply rape.



That's what I was saying earlier
I'm kinda glad, Maggie's too cute for that


----------



## Harihara (Nov 25, 2012)

shit i keep thinking if not him then Merle


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 25, 2012)

unless gov finished b4 he started


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 25, 2012)

Lol I knew it, can't blame him Maggie is hot.


----------



## Impact (Nov 25, 2012)

I take back what I said about Glenn last week dat battle cry  

OMG Maggie


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 25, 2012)

So they can show shit like that but not rape


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2012)

^Eh, it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 25, 2012)

Gotta do what you gotta do. Looks like michonne had to initiate it though.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 25, 2012)

Loving this group! The Fellowship of the Dead


----------



## Harihara (Nov 25, 2012)

oh how i love Michonne even though she just murdered somebody


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 25, 2012)

uh.... cute girl crying


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2012)

GOD DAMN IT MAGGIE!


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 25, 2012)

THE MEET UP!!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 25, 2012)

Can't blame her. She has not been out as long as Glenn.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 25, 2012)

Was that Tyrese??


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 25, 2012)

next week's episode look soooo epic !!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 25, 2012)

That preview for next week is spine tingling.


----------



## Grape (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank God, I thought tonight was the mid-season finale.


----------



## Harihara (Nov 25, 2012)

that was the part where Andrea is hopefully thinking "somethings not right here"

Already can't wait until next Sunday


----------



## Impact (Nov 25, 2012)

That shit was brutal using the guy as bait so they could escape. Man I swear this season is damn


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 25, 2012)

"I'll call the cops!"...ok forget the fact that Rick is even a cop. What the fuck kind of response is that in this world?


----------



## Eki (Nov 25, 2012)

I would of done the same thing to that bat shit crazy cabin guy. Put everyones lives in jeopardy.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 25, 2012)

Fuck merle. That is all. 

But so far S3>>>>>>>>>>>>>>S1>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>S2


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 25, 2012)

Fan o Flight said:


> "I'll call the cops!"...ok forget the fact that Rick is even a cop. What the fuck kind of response is that in this world?



I lol'd at that too hahaaha


----------



## DedValve (Nov 25, 2012)

Fan o Flight said:


> "I'll call the cops!"...ok forget the fact that Rick is even a cop. What the fuck kind of response is that in this world?




He was clearly isolated and insane. Insane people tend to not make sense.


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope they don't off Glenn like they did in the comic. That's might be too much, even for me


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 25, 2012)

DedValve said:


> He was clearly isolated and insane. Insane people tend to not make sense.



I can't tell whether he was sleeping or hiding underneath the covers


----------



## Impact (Nov 25, 2012)

Fan o Flight said:


> "I'll call the cops!"...ok forget the fact that Rick is even a cop. What the fuck kind of response is that in this world?



At first I thought he was sane but after he said that I knew he was gonna die 



Eki said:


> I would of done the same thing to that bat shit crazy cabin guy. Put everyones lives in jeopardy.



Lol what? So your calling yourself crazy 



DedValve said:


> He was clearly isolated and insane. Insane people tend to not make sense.



I don't know why I thought you typed Insane people tend to make sense


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 25, 2012)

That sexy Glenn.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 25, 2012)

Glenn is officially GOAT


----------



## DeK3iDE (Nov 25, 2012)

that scene with the Gov and Maggie was a tad rapey. And Glenn was a fucking trooper . Not only did he hold his own taking a beating from Merle but he got himself out of the chair and restraints, all while fending off that walker. I think he officially qualifies as a tough guy. How about that look he gave the Gov? Like he wanted to tear his head off on the spot :amazed


----------



## Friday (Nov 26, 2012)

I really wonder what goes down in the prison the next episode. I have so much anxiety over Andrea seeing the group again, I just want it to happen already!! Does anyone know when the season will come back?


----------



## Friday (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't understand how that guy was living in the woods without knowing that there's a zombie apocalypse going on for so many months. Even though it's probably a little goof that can go unnoticed, but with that high volume of zombies in the woods + the fact that the guy would eventually have to leave for food didn't make any sense. I didn't understand why his dog was dead either..


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 26, 2012)

Friday said:


> I don't understand how that guy was living in the woods without knowing that there's a zombie apocalypse going on for so many months. Even though it's probably a little goof that can go unnoticed, but with that high volume of zombies in the woods + the fact that the guy would eventually have to leave for food didn't make any sense. I didn't understand why his dog was dead either..



It was obvious he knew as the windows and doors had been barricaded. He was more than likely driven insane by the zombies apocalypse (it tends to be stressful). The Dog/wolf was probably dead because he had eaten it.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 26, 2012)

I guess nobody noticed Andrea's booty. Michone has a cake as well and young tender Maggie


----------



## Friday (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm more interested in Daryl's cock.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 26, 2012)

Not Maggie


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2012)

The TV Governor sure is toned down afterall


----------



## Friday (Nov 26, 2012)

I think he's bad enough. The mere fact that he made her take off her shirt is already some form of sexual abuse. Along with the fact that he killed a group of humans, isn't committed to one woman, and has kept his daughter as a zombie pet, I get a strong sense of how evil the governor is. If anything, this gives room for bigger villains in the future. 

I don't want to get into it now, but I am really happy that the show is not going in the way of the comic in some respects. This is one of the few comic>screen adaptations done right.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, David Morrissey is a fantastic actor, so that's doing the series justice!


----------



## Bleach (Nov 26, 2012)

I hope Glen gets to cut the governor's throat while looking at him straight in the eyes.

Yea... that'd be satisfying.

And mid season finale? Don't tell me they are splitting it up again. God damnit  I'm tired of that bullshit.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Nov 26, 2012)

Verizon is thinking of dropping amc?

I just got this damn service just to hear that a day later?!

Edit: It's interesting that Michonne is more cooperative with this group. They're in a worse position and Rick grabbed her leg. Plus he practically said that she has no choice on whether to leave or stay and left her for dead until Carl stepped in. 

They were definitely trying to show a parallel there with the Governor. Difference is that Michonne caused their people to get captured and probably felt some guilt in the matter. That and she gave them Glen's supplies, which supports the notion she had some guilt. Her motivations right now seem to be get revenge on the Governor (and Merle), guilt, and a more trusting relationship with this group than the Governor's. Rick's group is more aware of the dangers of the world than Woodsbury, and Andrea probably told Michonne about them before, giving her a clearer picture on how they are like as compared to Woodsbury's residents.


----------



## Friday (Nov 26, 2012)

Bleach said:


> I hope Glen gets to cut the governor's throat while looking at him straight in the eyes.
> 
> Yea... that'd be satisfying.
> 
> And mid season finale? Don't tell me they are splitting it up again. God damnit  I'm tired of that bullshit.



How come people aren't used to this by now? Name a show that doesn't do this with 12+ episodes a season?


----------



## Firestormer (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh, shit, Glenn is a badass. And the leadup to the next episode looks pretty cool too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2012)

Sacrifice said:


> Verizon is thinking of dropping amc?
> 
> I just got this damn service just to hear that a day later?!
> 
> ...



That and Michonne can tell this is how NORMAL people running a town/civilization/whatever would react to outsiders like her. Paranoia, hostility. Not open arms, smiles, and parties like the Governor and Woodbury. 

Rick had his guard up but still seemed to have good intentions (wanted to treat her still, cares to seek out his lost members). Plus any group with women and kids in the inner circle are less likely to be nefarious, though I bet she was surprised by Carl standing guard while Hershel patched her up


----------



## Psyconorikan (Nov 26, 2012)

Friday said:


> How come people aren't used to this by now? Name a show that doesn't do this with 12+ episodes a season?



Hell on Wheels, Dexter, Homeland, True Blood, Game of Thrones.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 26, 2012)

Friday said:


> How come people aren't used to this by now? Name a show that doesn't do this with 12+ episodes a season?


Well truthfully AMC kind of just came up with this strategy of having season gaps this year to prolong shows. Yeah they ordered 16 eps but that's only 3 more than the shows had last year. They really don't have to take the break. The fact Breaking Bad's second half doesn't air until next fucking summer proves it. They really should have just called it season 6. 



Psyconorikan said:


> Hell on Wheels, Dexter, Homeland, True Blood, Game of Thrones.


None of those shows have more than 12 episodes and in GoT and HoW's case they only have 10.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2012)

I really love Glen's makeover. Now he looks like a legit Chinese. 

And The Gov has seriously bad taste, if I were him I would tap dat Maggie's ass right then and there. 

And did the directors forgot about Axel, Im sure I heard him he will go with Rick and co. to Woodbury and kick some ass but he just kinda disappeared lol


----------



## adapt (Nov 26, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> And The Gov has seriously bad taste, if I were him I would tap dat Maggie's ass right then and there.



You are right, avoiding brutal rape of a captured, frightened women shows his lack of taste. If he was a real man like you he would make sure she screamed in pain and horror.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow a BOT just replied to my post. This is a new break through in technology!


----------



## adapt (Nov 26, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Wow a BOT just replied to my post. This is a new break through in technology!



Well, I shouldn't be surprised given your previous post but even I'm finding it hard to accept that your intelligence is so low that you can't come up with anything better than "look, a bot!" when it's obvious I'm nowhere near. 

Then again, if I were a bot that would put you in an even worse position because in that case you said something so abhorrent that you even prompted a bots reaction. In that scenario your sheer stupidity gave birth to an AI. Impressive.

Edit: 

Not gonna pollute this thread with bickering any further. I made my point and won't reply anymore.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 26, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> And did the directors forgot about Axel, Im sure I heard him he will go with Rick and co. to Woodbury and kick some ass but he just kinda disappeared lol



Yeah I noticed that too, hes probrally back at the prison forever aloning.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 26, 2012)

I want to see Glenn kill the Governor.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 26, 2012)

Michonne is badass... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope if she does kill the governor they use this line from the comics that she said.

    "I'm--I'm not crying for me. I'm crying for you. I think about all the things I'm going to do to you and it makes me cry. It scares me." 
    ?Michonne to The Governor. 





The only person who can scare Michonne... is Mischonne.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 26, 2012)

Ffs BringerOfChaos, spoiler that shit :/ Not everyone has read the comics


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 26, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Ffs BringerOfChaos, spoiler that shit :/ Not everyone has read the comics



I avoided this place like the Walker virus because I didn't want to get cheated out of the full experience by getting spoiled.. But now, I finally caught up to the series, watched all the Webisodes too, so I wanted to join the discussions and speculate with everyone.. 

First thing I see is a spoiler.. Tagged luckily, but looking at your post it obviously wasn't.. 

Sooooooooo..



Not risking having another series ruined.. ~__~


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2012)

adapt said:


> Well, I shouldn't be surprised given your previous post but even I'm finding it hard to accept that your intelligence is so low that you can't come up with anything better than "look, a bot!" when it's obvious I'm nowhere near.
> 
> Then again, if I were a bot that would put you in an even worse position because in that case you said something so abhorrent that you even prompted a bots reaction. In that scenario your sheer stupidity gave birth to an AI. Impressive.
> 
> ...



OMG! I got another response from a bot. 

We should celebrate. This is like getting an intelligent response from a ghost like when watching Ghost Hunters. 

Now I believe that the world is going to end and bots will destroy 
everything! 

This is really amazing. It has the ability to talk trash too. Its the first time I've seen a bot with emotions! 

One question though, how do you poo?


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 26, 2012)

Predictions....


*Spoiler*: __ 





Judging by the preview it seems that the Governor will be the one getting ambushed first unlike in the comics when The Governor attacks the prison. It's pretty obvious that the Governor's group out numbers Rick's by a landslide but Rick is a strong strategist, leader and has a stronger bond with his group while The Governor's top guy Merle doesn't like him at all. The best shooters The Governor has are Merle & Andrea along with himself and he's already at a huge disadvantage. Merle is not shooting at his brother and if he sees anyone doing so he will kill them on the spot. In fact I see 2 or 3 men dying at Merle's hand next episode. Andrea is a big question mark. What is she going to do if she sees Michone or anyone else from the group? How much shit can the Governor tell her to blind her? Either she doesn't see the groups because of the tear gas or freezes and doesn't know what to do.

The ambush is going to be succesful but I believe someone will die. Probably Oscar as he is to be replaced with Tyrese and maybe Morgan later on. I don't see either Glenn or Maggie getting hurt and Michone and Rick are owning all over the place. The Governor will lose his daughter since Michone found her in the preview on Talking Dead but it wouldn't surprised me if he loses a limb as well although it seems unlikely. Glenn and Maggie will definitely escape and maybe find another prisoner? Maybe Tyrese is in Woodberry as a prisioner after all? The Governor is a scavenger and maybe he has been torturing Tyrese before Gleen and Maggie.

The biggest question mark is Merle. What is he going to do? There is no way he's leaving with Rick and his group after all he has done but if he defends his brother he can't stay in Woodberry either. Unless Rick calls it even and is convinced by Daryl to take his brother.

One thing I'll predict is that The Governor will lose a lot of men and then later on he meets with The Hunters who can hold their own in battle. In the comics The Hunters were cannibals that even ate their own children to survive but they also ate Dale's leg but Dale is dead now. It wouldn't surprised me if they merged two arcs into one and give the Governor more men by having The Hunters show up?

In the end I see Andrea as the one that shots the Governor in the head.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 26, 2012)

I really hope Darrel is the one to put down his brother.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2012)

What if Daryl dies this season and gets replaced by Tyreese? 

The rage and tears will be delicious.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Nov 26, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> What if Daryl dies this season and gets replaced by Tyreese?
> 
> The rage and tears will be delicious.



Don't even joke about that man


----------



## Jing (Nov 26, 2012)

I like how episode 8 is named after Volume 8, "Made to Suffer". So yeah we're gonna see some serious shit now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2012)

daichi383 said:


> Don't even joke about that man



Well forgive me but Im just readying myself for a possible shitstorm. :ho


----------



## Bleach (Nov 26, 2012)

Friday said:


> How come people aren't used to this by now? Name a show that doesn't do this with 12+ episodes a season?



Well the first time I saw it happen to a show I watched/cared for was in season of 2 walking dead. Then I started watching Breaking Bad a few months ago and saw there was a split in the season again and now here in season 3. It's a horribly annoying practice


----------



## jam3sbob (Nov 26, 2012)

maggie got raped or not?

everybody who finds out that rick's ricktatorship takes out hordes of walkers are like "lolwut? that's unpossible!"


----------



## Mexicano27 (Nov 26, 2012)

Did the episode ever explain why the zombies were ignoring Michonne for a while? Apparently the smell of her blood got their attention again, but I never understood why they were ignoring her in the first place.


----------



## Jing (Nov 26, 2012)

She was covered in zombie blood from the last episode.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 26, 2012)

Mexicano27 said:


> Did the episode ever explain why the zombies were ignoring Michonne for a while? Apparently the smell of her blood got their attention again, but I never understood why they were ignoring her in the first place.



Remember in season 1 where they covered themselves with zombie guts so they could walk amongst the dead? 

Remember when the zombie guts got all over Michonne? That's why.


----------



## josh101 (Nov 26, 2012)

If I remember correctly there someone watching Carroll earlier in the series wasn't there? It's obviously not one of The Governor's men which everyone thought at first, so who could it be?


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 26, 2012)

I thought it was that black guy who set them up and sound the alarm to the prison....I mean it just wouldn't make any sense to wait this long to reintroduce him...


----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 26, 2012)

Ma homie Glen, I hate that it had to be him

But did anyone notice the tension between Carol and Darryl before he left


----------



## Eki (Nov 26, 2012)

Nooooooo^


----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 26, 2012)

Eki said:


> Nooooooo^



It's going to happen 

But I really hope Darryl doesn't leave the group to seek out Merle. I would be saddened


----------



## Psychic (Nov 26, 2012)

Good episode. I don't know why I was expecting a rape scene, it is AMC. But it makes sense that the gov. doesn't have to take the route given the amount of sex that comes his way. I think they will go into Woodbury and cause some damage and then return to the Prison. The gov will then retaliate and take over the prison...thereby ending the season.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd be sad if anything happened to Daryl. If he left, got injured, died or what have you. I didn't care for him that much last season but this season he may be my favorite character.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 26, 2012)

Bleach said:


> I hope Glen gets to cut the governor's throat while looking at him straight in the eyes.
> 
> Yea... that'd be satisfying.
> 
> And mid season finale? Don't tell me they are splitting it up again. God damnit  I'm tired of that bullshit.



Glen will never kill someone.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 26, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Glen will never kill someone.



I don't know man. Maggie didn't seem happy about being stripped.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 27, 2012)

I've been working more hours than usual.  I was so tired on sunday I actually missed the last episode! wtf I need to watch it asap.  Or whenever I get a chance lol.  Any good virus free websites you people might know about?


----------



## Angelus (Nov 27, 2012)

Good episode overall, but all the scenes with the Governor and Maggie felt forced and failed to establish him as a legitimate threat in my eyes. Sure he is crazy and all that, but to me it feels like Rick could take him out anytime without problem.

The almost rape scene was especially bad - I know this isn't HBO, but either you go all the way, or you come up with something different; everything else is a waste of time.

Nice to see that Glen can take care of himself now, though. He did well going up against a Walker while tied to a chair.


----------



## Friday (Nov 27, 2012)

not established as a legitimate threat yet? 

If he was not established as a legitimate threat the second we saw him ambush that military group, then idk what to say to you.

You guys and your unrealistic standards. Oh, he didn't rape Maggie, he's definitely not THAT evil. shut up.

Him raping someone does not make him invulnerable to Rick. wtf? There's a lot to The Governor.

Just say you were disappointed there wasn't more action. But to say he isn't a legitimate threat at this point is RETARDED.

----

Also, I don't think a rape scene is impossible just because this isn't HBO. If you would like to watch softcore rape porn, then it's probably not appropriate for AMC, but someone can still get raped. The director just has to do a more discrete job at showing it. The Governor chose not to rape her, not because AMC wouldn't allow it, but because he knew she would still resist him by taking it and figured the best way to get at her would be to go for her boyfriend. He knew Maggie was strong enough to take his rape. He was not aware of AMC's limits. They friggin had a 13 yr old boy shoot his mom who just went through a c-section for god's sake. Stop blaming it on AMC.

Sorry, I'm just tired of stupid people who watch this show.


----------



## jam3sbob (Nov 27, 2012)

Friday said:


> not established as a legitimate threat yet?
> 
> The Governor chose not to rape her, not because AMC wouldn't allow it, but because he knew she would still resist him by taking it and figured the best way to get at her would be to go for her boyfriend. He knew Maggie was strong enough to take his rape. *He was not aware of AMC's limits*.



that is one of the most awesome replies i've read


----------



## Angelus (Nov 27, 2012)

Friday said:


> *Spoiler*: _entertaining rant_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chill out broheme or you might have a stroke 

Maybe your arm already feels numb?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm just satisfied we got to see mags topless...man she's hot, she has a great body. Must be all that cardio you get to do in this world.


----------



## Firestormer (Nov 27, 2012)

Friday said:


> not established as a legitimate threat yet?
> 
> If he was not established as a legitimate threat the second we saw him ambush that military group, then idk what to say to you.
> 
> ...



This. He was a known threat as soon as he killed the military group. Everything else is just an addition to how much of a threat he is.


----------



## Jing (Nov 27, 2012)

I believe the mid-season finales spoilers are out. They seem true from what I read.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 27, 2012)

shit is about to go down next episode


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Nov 27, 2012)

After the next one we wait for a while eh...


----------



## Friday (Nov 27, 2012)

jam3sbob said:


> that is one of the most awesome replies i've read



Thank you.



Angelus said:


> Chill out broheme or you might have a stroke
> 
> Maybe your arm already feels numb?



lol.. just lol.



~Gesy~ said:


> I'm just satisfied we got to see mags topless...man she's hot, she has a great body. Must be all that cardio you get to do in this world.



There are actual pics of her topless from Van Wilder 2. Check em on google images if you're interested  I'm a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but I find Maggie to be the most attractive girl on the cast right now.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 27, 2012)

I was kinda disappointed in this episode...Nothing big happened, it was more of a prep to next episode.And everyone became more heartless to living human outside of the group.I mean...Killing that dude was...I love it though, it's more realistic this way.You can't be all soft to threat in that situation.

Also Glen and Daryl, don't die please.



Friday said:


> There are actual pics of her topless from Van Wilder 2. Check em on google images if you're interested  I'm a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but *I find Maggie to be the most attractive girl on the cast right now.*



Because she is the most attractive.


----------



## Radical Edward (Nov 27, 2012)

Rick is not playing this season, dam, shit is getting real!


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 27, 2012)

Wait the girl who plays Maggie is Bella from Supernatural wow didn't recognize her but she looks so much hotter with long hair.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 27, 2012)

I hope they don't kill Daryl just to make Tyrese second in command. That would be an outrage.


----------



## Radical Edward (Nov 27, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Wait the *girl who plays Maggie is Bella from Supernatural* wow didn't recognize her but she looks so much hotter with long hair.



Oh SNAP you right I didn't realize that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 27, 2012)

I would never have known


----------



## Friday (Nov 27, 2012)

I think Tyrese will replace the other black guy whose name I keep forgetting. He purely went on this mission to be a scapegoat. I'm pretty sure the other prisoner is gonna die in the raid.

Also, I'm positive Beth is going to be left behind. I just don't see her living much longer, just wish she was more relevant.


----------



## Radical Edward (Nov 27, 2012)

I hope Deal never dies, he's my favorite. Also he has one of the best characters on the show


----------



## jam3sbob (Nov 27, 2012)

who is tyrese? it was mentioned here that he appeared in the episode, which one is he?


----------



## Honzou (Nov 27, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Wait the girl who plays Maggie is Bella from Supernatural wow didn't recognize her but she looks so much hotter with long hair.



She's also Vivian Volkov from Chuck.

I can't wait for Tyrese to get his shine on. I also agree with Friday, he;s probably going to replace the black prisoner.


----------



## Jing (Nov 27, 2012)

Well spoilers are already out for the next episode so if you _really_ wanna know...


----------



## Radical Edward (Nov 27, 2012)

Jing said:


> Well spoilers are already out for the next episode so if you _really_ wanna know...



No spoilers please


----------



## Jing (Nov 27, 2012)

I never post them in the thread, so dont worry.


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 27, 2012)

Tried to not read anything to avoid spoilers, but I missed the episode, could someone be awesome and message me a link to it?! Thanks mucho in advance


----------



## Radical Edward (Nov 27, 2012)

I know it's a comic but I'm to much into the show to want to read the comic if that makes any seance.


----------



## Impact (Nov 27, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Wait the girl who plays Maggie is Bella from Supernatural wow didn't recognize her but she looks so much hotter with long hair.



Bella? Dammit she seems familiar I can't put my thumb on it gotta pic?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 28, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Because she is the most attractive.



Beth says hi. :ho


----------



## Bleach (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd pick Maggie over Beth any day


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2012)

Beth has fish eyes :/

She could be an attractive actress but the way they attempt to portray her as someone 10 years younger is kinda awkward :/


----------



## Laura (Nov 28, 2012)

Team Maggie!!! :byakuya


----------



## Friday (Nov 28, 2012)

Meh, I know so many girls that look 14, some even 13, yet they're like 20. When Beth is next to other women, I see that she's definitely a little bit older (at least in her college years). She doesn't look too too jail bait to me. Sophia on the other hand...

I think Beth is attractive, but Maggie is way hotter.


----------



## Psychic (Nov 28, 2012)

WAD said:


> Beth has fish eyes :/
> 
> She could be an attractive actress but the way they attempt to portray her as someone 10 years younger is kinda awkward :/



Welcome to acting.


----------



## Impact (Nov 28, 2012)

WAD said:


>



Oooooh   thanks alot 

But yea like someone said she looks hotter with short hair


----------



## Grape (Nov 28, 2012)

The actress is 28 and I believe Beth is supposed to be 15-16. It's definitely a bit off, even by acting norms.


----------



## Laura (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah does anyone watch modern family? The eldest daughter started off at 15 even though the actress was in her 20's. And she looks 12 regardless.


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Nov 28, 2012)

Can't believe it's gunna end this coming Sunday. 
Can't wait for the next season though


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 28, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> The actress is 28 and I believe Beth is supposed to be 15-16. It's definitely a bit off, even by acting norms.



LOL She is actually older than me? I would love to tap her


----------



## Radical Edward (Nov 28, 2012)

As much as I want Merl and Dale to reunite I can help but think that Merl will die in this weeks coming episode.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 28, 2012)

I see Merle dying in the season finale as a hero or in the mid-season return.


----------



## Friday (Nov 28, 2012)

Radical Edward said:


> As much as I want Merl and Dale to reunite I can help but think that Merl will die in this weeks coming episode.



I see one of the two dying.. and it's Daryl. Dale died already... unless you want Merle to reunite with Dale in death.


----------



## Laura (Nov 28, 2012)

It's friday, friday, gotta get down on friday!


----------



## Friday (Nov 28, 2012)

Damn I think I stumbled on fucking spoilers thanks to tumblr -______________-

Very disappointed with what's going to happen if the spoiler isn't photoshopped.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 28, 2012)

Friday said:


> Damn I think I stumbled on fucking spoilers thanks to tumblr -______________-
> 
> Very disappointed with what's going to happen if the spoiler isn't photoshopped.



Where would that be sir?


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 28, 2012)

Tyrese's Group

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex3IWMkc_gU [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2012)

Douceur De Vivre said:


> Can't believe it's gunna end this coming Sunday.
> Can't wait for the next season though



 This is only the mid season finale. still plenty of season to go.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 29, 2012)

Long hair > short hair


----------



## Laura (Nov 29, 2012)

Nuh-uh. Short hair beats long hair. Look at the top of the page mr silly willy.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 29, 2012)

Long hair is sexier. Have something to pull on


----------



## Laura (Nov 29, 2012)

There's a difference between short hair and bald. Unless you have short stubby arms.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 29, 2012)

#myOPINIONisFACT


----------



## Laura (Nov 29, 2012)

It _is_ bitches. Deal with it. #dealwithit

*insert "deal with it" gif here.*


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 29, 2012)

People have been criticizing the fact that there was a random guy in a cabin in the woods. How about the fact that Rick & his group had multiple machine guns all of the sudden?


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 29, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> It _is_ bitches. Deal with it. #dealwithit
> 
> *insert "deal with it" gif here.*


----------



## Impact (Nov 29, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> Long hair > short hair



Actually my good sir her short hair>>>>>>> her long hair 

Its a proven fact


----------



## Khyle (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd happily tap that even if she was bald.


----------



## Lavender (Nov 29, 2012)

I just read the spoilers.



Without giving anything away, let's just say it's gonna be pretty hype.




The fact that we'll have to wait for Februari for more...is less hype.

Is there any reason for this? I dont get it.


Seeing how everything is recorded...like, in the summer? 

Why do they *NEED* to take an break like that?​


----------



## Mexicano27 (Nov 29, 2012)

Jing said:


> She was covered in zombie blood from the last episode.





Bleach said:


> Remember in season 1 where they covered themselves with zombie guts so they could walk amongst the dead?
> 
> Remember when the zombie guts got all over Michonne? That's why.



I really can't remember the part where she had gotten herself covered in zombie blood. :/ 

Thanks for clearing that up, though.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 30, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> People have been criticizing the fact that there was a random guy in a cabin in the woods. How about the fact that Rick & his group had multiple machine guns all of the sudden?



Now that you mention it where did those guns come from.

I expected them to take the dead guys rifle or whatever gun he had, but now that you brought it up most of them got some big guns lol, almost out of ammo they said i doubt that.


----------



## Dejablue (Nov 30, 2012)

Tyreese had a daughter didn't he?  At least I think he does.


----------



## Khyle (Nov 30, 2012)

Mexicano27 said:


> I really can't remember the part where she had gotten herself covered in zombie blood. :/
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up, though.


Trust me, you are better off not remembering it. It was a pretty disgusting scene.



Dejablue said:


> Tyreese had a daughter didn't he?  At least I think he does.


In the comic, yeah. From the looks of it she won't appear on the show, though.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 30, 2012)

Taiwanese Promo

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fChPKTQuFA8 [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anarch (Nov 30, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Now that you mention it where did those guns come from.
> 
> I expected them to take the dead guys rifle or whatever gun he had, but now that you brought it up most of them got some big guns lol, almost out of ammo they said i doubt that.



I don't remember if they mentioned it or not but maybe they found them in the prison. Prison guards would have a stock of weapons right , in an armoury or something like that.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 30, 2012)

The armory was picked clean. Rick said it himself although is not impossible he found a few guns I mean the guy literally went through the whole prison and killed over 30 walkers so he might have found 3 or 4 bodies with guns and other useful stuff. If anybody managed to get out of the prison alive I'm sure they dropped weapons during the panic.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Bleach (Nov 30, 2012)

Found this on Reddit.

Almost brought a tear to my eye

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMr4zD5Ec_E&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Laura (Nov 30, 2012)

Am I the only one who hates that kid? He has such an annoying face.


----------



## Psychic (Nov 30, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> Taiwanese Promo
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fChPKTQuFA8 [/YOUTUBE]



Looks great!



Agsrower said:


> Am I the only one who hates that kid? He has such an annoying face.



What are you talking about? He's super cute.


----------



## Laura (Nov 30, 2012)

I dunno, it's just his expression. Maybe it's because he reminds me of someone I don't like.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 30, 2012)

I hated Carl before season 3, but he's alright now.

Rick, Shane, Glenn and Daryl are the only characters I liked before season 3. Hershel and Maggie I liked somewhat after the mid-break in season 2.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2012)

Comic book Carl is pretty much the most badass prepubescent character in fiction.

It is looking like TV Carl is heading towards that trend.


----------



## Laura (Nov 30, 2012)

Glenn is by far my favourite. :byakuya


----------



## Harihara (Nov 30, 2012)

As a whole comic/TV wise I was pretty indifferent to Maggie but I've really grown to like her since the beginning of the season(Lauren looks better with short hair). 

i guess i'll reread her comic counterpart again its been awhile.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 30, 2012)

She should have gotten raped, and they should have showed her tits.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 30, 2012)

That ain't cool.


----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 30, 2012)

My favorite was Shane

His actor did a superb job and will never be surpassed on that show


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 30, 2012)

Bleach said:


> That ain't cool.



Not because I want her to suffer, well I want her naked. But so I can hate the Governor, I like him too much.

And Shane was a good character, if only Lori wasn't there, Rick and him would be a good team. Especially now that Rick also finally sees the new world in the same light as Shane did.


----------



## Psychic (Nov 30, 2012)

Magic Carpet said:


> Not because I want her to suffer, well I want her naked. But so I can hate the Governor, I like him too much.



....................makes total sense.


----------



## Laura (Nov 30, 2012)

I already don't like the guv'. I hated him a little less when he didn't rape her though.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 30, 2012)

Magic Carpet said:


> Not because I want her to suffer, well I want her naked. But so I can hate the Governor, I like him too much.



Hmmm.... I guess I can give you that. But still.





Magic Carpet said:


> And Shane was a good character, if only Lori wasn't there, Rick and him would be a good team. Especially now that Rick also finally sees the new world in the same light as Shane did.


That's the sad part. Rick finally sees the world on the same level as Shane after his death. I can't imagine how amazing Daryl, Rick, Shane, and Michonne would be on the team to take back Glenn and Maggie.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 30, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> Am I the only one who hates that kid? He has such an annoying face.



Nope you aren't.

He's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Laura (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Impact (Dec 1, 2012)

Why would anyone hate Carl?


----------



## Laura (Dec 1, 2012)

He's got that expression; "I don't like you, but I'll suck you off anyway 'cos that's how I roll."


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 1, 2012)

Carl is cool guys.


----------



## Jigglypuff (Dec 1, 2012)

Impact said:


> Why would anyone hate Carl?



He was quite annoying at the start, but he's tolerable now.


----------



## Impact (Dec 1, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> He's got that expression; "I don't like you, but I'll suck you off anyway 'cos that's how I roll."



You know after I imagine his face I chuckle a bit  



Jigglypuff said:


> He was quite annoying at the start, but he's tolerable now.



Annoying? Hmm I honestly forgotten how he was at first.

Also love the set


----------



## Bleach (Dec 1, 2012)

Carl's a lot better in Season 3 than previous ones. I'm actually starting to like him.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 1, 2012)

How can you hate Carl ? Kid's a badass.

I loved Shane , best actor on the show. Yes better than Daryl.


----------



## Laura (Dec 1, 2012)

He somehow just got cooler.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 1, 2012)

Daryl confirmed cupcake as my little sister.


----------



## Friday (Dec 1, 2012)

Anarch said:


> How can you hate Carl ? Kid's a badass.
> 
> I loved Shane , best actor on the show. Yes better than Daryl.



Carl was a dick in Season 2. A bitch to his mom, his dad, Carol.. He played a part in being responsible for killing Dale as extrapolated as the claim may be. Dale would have lived another season had Carl not gone off to the woods by himself to play with zombies.

Season 3 he became more of a man so it makes him more bearable.. but I kinda understand that he's losing some of his humanity.

Carl's that one kid in school that I feel if I were friends with, I wouldn't ever be able to tell how he's actually feeling about anything because of his stoic countenance. We've seen him react to fear, but some of his emotions are unexpected.


----------



## insanetrolllogic (Dec 1, 2012)

Friday said:


> Carl was a dick in Season 2. A bitch to his mom, his dad, Carol.. He played a part in being responsible for killing Dale as extrapolated as the claim may be. Dale would have lived another season had Carl not gone off to the woods by himself to play with zombies.
> 
> Season 3 he became more of a man so it makes him more bearable.. but I kinda understand that he's losing some of his humanity.
> 
> Carl's that one kid in school that I feel if I were friends with, I wouldn't ever be able to tell how he's actually feeling about anything because of his stoic countenance. We've seen him react to fear, but some of his emotions are unexpected.



And he never stayed in the fucking house.


----------



## Laura (Dec 1, 2012)

Good, good... the carl hate is growing....


----------



## Bringer (Dec 2, 2012)

LOL the kid who plays Carl has a gaming channel on Youtube. Though he is quite boring.... I will watch his The walking dead game walkthrough!

Edit: The audio is horrible in his Walking Dead game walkthrough. I can't hear him. Also he is sooo boring. Never mind I wont be watching it.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Dec 2, 2012)

I looked at one of his videos, in the commentary it said; "I'm sorry you had to kill your mother." 

It's not that funny, but I laughed.


----------



## Laura (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh it is funny.


----------



## Impact (Dec 2, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> He somehow just got cooler.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Awwwww how nice  



Agsrower said:


> Good, good... the carl hate is growing....



Was that your plan all along?


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 2, 2012)

Imagine how badass the group would be if they get Tyrease AND Abraham at the same time.

Also, I remember a lot of you fuckers hated Shane last season, tf happened?


----------



## Laura (Dec 2, 2012)

I should stop telling my evil plans to everyone I meet, that's how all of the other members of the International Federation of Super Villains met their downfall.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Dec 2, 2012)

I liked how Jon Bernthal wanted the ending of Shane to be;



> At the 2012 Emerald City Comic-Con featuring a panel with Jon Bernthal and Laurie Holden, Bernthal revealed what his version of Shane's death would have been. The ending would have been the same up until the point when Shane and Rick walk into the clearing while searching for Randal. Rick would have asked why they are stopping in the field as they need to find their prisoner, to which Shane would have confessed that he had killed Randal which is a job Rick should have done himself. Shane then would have pulled his gun on Rick leading to similar dialogue between the two men as in the final episode, with the second change being that Shane would have admitted he was there to kill Rick. Rick would then have had similar dialogue as in the episode asking why he was doing this, as he thought they settled their issues in "18 Miles Out." Rick would have then thrown his gun away, instead of holding it in a non-confrontational position, insisting that Shane would have to kill an unarmed man. Shane would have then charged Rick and putting his gun into Ricks face using the same insults as in the final episode about Carl and Lori, but adding a new insult such as "I tasted your wife." Rick would have then stabbed Shane to death as in the final episode, having the same dialogue as in the episode telling Shane it was his fault that he was being killed, not his own. When Shane would have came back as a zombie, Rick (having thrown his gun away), would have picked up Shane's gun to shoot him. When attempting to pull the trigger Rick would come to the realization that Shane never put any ammo into his gun, and must've brought Rick out there to have him kill him, forcing Rick to finally be more like Shane. Carl would have then had shown up and killed Shane, similarly again to the final episode.



People who hated Shane back then probably didn't know Rick would become more like him this season.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Dec 2, 2012)

Some comic spoilers in the interview, and you-know-what might happen it seems. Every writer on the show agrees with me, the baby needs to die.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2012)

Wonder if the mid-season finale will hit 11 million for the ratings?


----------



## Friday (Dec 2, 2012)

Who are those people along w/ Tyreese? I'm really interested in the black girl. The fact that she's carrying around a shovel is pretty interesting as it's a great weapon to use against anyone's head. I hope she doesn't die too easily. She looks very worried about her current situation.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 2, 2012)

Watching the marathon to hype myself for tonights episode


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 2, 2012)

My body is ready for tonight's episode


----------



## Eki (Dec 2, 2012)

Lets fucking go!


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2012)

TYREESE!!!!!


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 2, 2012)

TYRESE! OH MAI GAWD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2012)

Am I the only one that thought"why does the woman that bit in the arm need to be dragged along?"


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 2, 2012)

more black ppl on the show finally


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 2, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Am I the only one that thought"why does the woman that bit in the arm need to be dragged along?"



you were not the only one. i also thought the same, but can't help the feelings I guess


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> more black ppl on the show finally


Tyreese is the only one who will survive the episode.


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 2, 2012)

what. the . fuck. glen . 0.0


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 2, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> Tyreese is the only one who will survive the episode.



Gotta keep the minority percentage in check then?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> Tyreese is the only one who will survive the episode.



 Forget about Michome?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2012)

Ewwww Axl


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 2, 2012)

p*d*p**** alert


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Dec 2, 2012)

Why didn't you shoot Maggie?


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 2, 2012)

GLENS A FUCKING BOSS!!!!!!!!!!

& MGGIE NEEDS TO SHOOT FIRST TALK LATER


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2012)

Merle vs. Daryl gogo


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2012)

I do not think Axl is a pedo...but I think he is most likely a rapist.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Forget about Michome?


Of course that goes without saying


----------



## Eki (Dec 2, 2012)

Not worth the risk. Plus they would of just got lit up from behind from the two that came anyways.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Dec 2, 2012)

Maggie made the same mistake twice. Once again, she doesn't pull the trigger, knowing the situation and hostility


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2012)

I think Daryl is going to die,


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 2, 2012)

daryl don't go to the dark side....


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 2, 2012)

Andrea is so ignorant it's making me rage


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2012)

They wouldn't _dare_ kill off Daryl.


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 2, 2012)

Michonne is so boss yo


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2012)

"I'll be right behind you"

Yep Darly's gone


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 2, 2012)

if Andrea shoots anyone of importance


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2012)

Shane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???

Rick's picked a bad time to have a breakdown.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2012)

That's one black guy down


----------



## Eki (Dec 2, 2012)

Goodbye black man T_T


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 2, 2012)

Shane wolverine look alike wow


----------



## Fan o Flight (Dec 2, 2012)

Black guy NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 
Oh well, Tyrese is coming anyway.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Shane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???
> 
> Rick's picked a bad time to have a breakdown.



of course the black guy gets it....what with new black people.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2012)

After the dust settles, the victors are gonna have a bad time getting out of the town...


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 2, 2012)

And that was Shane...!


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 2, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> That's one black guy down





Eki said:


> Goodbye black man T_T



They had to make room for that black family


----------



## WraithX959 (Dec 2, 2012)

Seriously? Is there a limit on how many black men they can employ on this show?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 2, 2012)

Tyreese is the only black guy we need.


----------



## Dejablue (Dec 2, 2012)

Welp time to get TDog 3.0

Oh wait thats what Tyreese is for.

I fucking knew that guy wasn't gonna last the season the moment Tyreese was confirmed.

And yeah if you still think there isn't a black man quota you're a fucking dumbass.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 2, 2012)

T-dog dies in a prison.

Next black guy gets killed in a firefight. 

Lol black males can't just get eaten by zombies. They just get killed in this show the same way they get killed in real life. 

/racist


----------



## Fan o Flight (Dec 2, 2012)

Am I the only one who thought that was Wolverine for a second?


----------



## Dejablue (Dec 2, 2012)

Fan o Flight said:


> Am I the only one who thought that was Wolverine for a second?



I thought it was shane cosplaying as wolverine


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 2, 2012)

Fan o Flight said:


> Am I the only one who thought that was Wolverine for a second?



I did too lmao


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2012)

Carl the badass


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 2, 2012)

Badass Carl teaming up with Tyreese.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Dec 2, 2012)

Awe fuck you Herschel. Don't cave into the "My father would do this" bullshit.


----------



## WraithX959 (Dec 2, 2012)

Carl is officially a badass.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2012)

Carl's redemption has been solidified beyond a doubt.

If he kills that bitten girl it'll be icing on the cake.


----------



## WraithX959 (Dec 2, 2012)

DON'T DO IT!


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 2, 2012)

The Government has his weak spot.


----------



## Eki (Dec 2, 2012)

You would think that dead people stink like hell


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh shittttt.

She actually did it.

Damn now the Government is gonna kill some bitches.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 2, 2012)

CUT OUT HIS EYE!


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2012)

I think this is where the Gov goes comic book crazy


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2012)

And that's where he got the eye-patch!


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 2, 2012)

OHHHHH SHIT AHAHAHA RIGHT IN THE EYE


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 2, 2012)

Andrea stop being a dumb bitch. 

Can't you notice the zombie heads everywhere?


----------



## Impact (Dec 2, 2012)

Missed half the episode screwing around with my brother ...

Apparently I already missed some good shit


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 2, 2012)

andrea you fucking bitch don't you hurt michonne


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2012)

OH SHIT EYE PATCH FORTHCOMING


----------



## WraithX959 (Dec 2, 2012)

How stupid is Andrea?


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 2, 2012)

AND NOW YOU FEEL SAD FOR THE GUY

HOLY SHIT...


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2012)

Andrea an ignorant shit


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2012)

I think they're trying to set Rick and Gov up as being two sides of the same coin.


----------



## Dejablue (Dec 2, 2012)

Lol I feel bad for the Gov all throughout this episode.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2012)

WraithX959 said:


> How stupid is Andrea?



Very stupid.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Dec 2, 2012)

Holy shit...my emotions...my emotions. bang Well done walking dead. Well done


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 2, 2012)

If Andrea has sympathy towards the Governor after all of this, her character is lost.


----------



## Harihara (Dec 2, 2012)

what the fuck Andrea What. The. Fuck.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm done with Andrea.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Dec 2, 2012)

Andrea...

I just can't...


----------



## Eki (Dec 2, 2012)

That fight was seriously well done. So tense and real


----------



## Dejablue (Dec 2, 2012)

Even I sympathized with him.  But Andrea didn't see Penny or anything.  But she sees these fucking zombie heads.  She's somehow blind to these.  But she does see her lover crying pitifully on the floor with Michonne standing over him with her sword.


Soooo she should be asking many many questions as quickly as possible if she wants to get out of this season alive.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 2, 2012)

Do you think Andrea will get some redemption or is she the new Carl/Lori from season 2?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2012)

I can not have sympathy for the Gov at all. The way he slaughtered those soldiers, the way he mind raped maggie, and just how he fucking with Michome? Nope...karma gov


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 2, 2012)

"NOOO TYRESE"


----------



## santanico (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm missing it, this is what I get for switching from satellite to cable


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 2, 2012)

Tyreese being chill.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2012)

Motherfucking Carl!!!!


----------



## Eki (Dec 2, 2012)

How much more of a bad ass can you make Carl into?


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 2, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> I think they're trying to set Rick and Gov up as being two sides of the same coin.



They have been doing this all season.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 2, 2012)

I forgot that Merle told the Governor that Michonne was dead.

Looks like Merle and Daryl will never get to meet.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2012)

Merl...he knows that Michome is alive....you done fucked up. I hope he does not die though.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Dec 2, 2012)

Better run Merle


----------



## Harihara (Dec 2, 2012)

I held out hope for Andrea to be less stupid but come on.
LOL Merle's in deep now.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 2, 2012)

I couldn't take him seriously with that face lmao


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I can not have sympathy for the Gov at all. The way he slaughtered those soldiers, the way he mind raped maggie, and just how he fucking with Michome? Nope...karma gov


He was just doing what was needed to protect his people, same as Rick. He was never really that cruel. He could've just outright raped Maggie. Now though I think he'll be full on comic Gov bad.



starr said:


> I'm missing it, this is what I get for switching from satellite to cable


You should have AMC.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2012)

Harihara said:


> I held out hope for Andrea to be less stupid but come on.
> LOL Merle's in deep now.


That look on his face.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2012)

They would be fools to not have Merle and Daryl meet up. Fools.

It'll happen at the prison showdown. Just you wait.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2012)

They're going to execut Darly.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 2, 2012)

Please don't kill both of them. 

I'm freaking out!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2012)

I missed his capture. :sweat


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2012)

Yep I KNEW IT


----------



## Impact (Dec 2, 2012)

Holy Shit Merle and Daryl!!!!! 

EDIT: Finally get to see the episode in full.


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 2, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 2, 2012)

I saw a clip of Daryl alive and running through the woods. 

Honestly, fuck Andrea. If the show's intentions were to make her the worst female character, they have succeeded.


----------



## WraithX959 (Dec 2, 2012)

Fuck you AMC!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2012)

If Daryl dies I drop the show.

If Merle dies I'll be disappointed.


----------



## Eki (Dec 2, 2012)

Fuck. Kind of weak for a mid season finale


----------



## Harihara (Dec 2, 2012)

ughhhhhh it's only two months but after that preview it feels so far away


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2012)

Daryl was in the season preview so I guess he makes it out.


----------



## Dejablue (Dec 2, 2012)

maybe the Gov will make them fight ?  Or maybe Andrea will stop the fight?


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 2, 2012)

So glad they're good....but Im kinda disturbed for seeing Beth kiss Rick on the cheek in the previews...She got dat father and son


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 2, 2012)

Amazing Finale


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2012)

It's a mid-season finale -- it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> He was just doing what was needed to protect his people, same as Rick. He was never really that cruel. He could've just outright raped Maggie. Now though I think he'll be full on comic Gov bad.



 Bullshit that is such a BS excuse for the evil shit he does. And What he did was no better then rape.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 2, 2012)

Carl wants to be the new leader.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 2, 2012)

Fucking knew he'd blame Merle.

The preview showed that same area covered in smoke, indicating that Rick n co rescue them with more smoke grenades I kinda want Merle to die but sort of in a way that attempts to redeem himself. If Daryl dies I'll be flat out pissed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2012)

going by the next half of the season merle rjoins the group after over 2 seasons.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2012)

inb4 the last season takes place after a time skip.

EDIT: Merle rejoining the group? HA.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2012)

Stunna said:


> inb4 the last season takes place after a time skip.
> 
> EDIT: Merle rejoining the group? HA.



 Please do not make evil jokes like that, Stunna.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Bullshit that is such a BS excuse for the evil shit he does. And What he did was no better then rape.


Not raping someone as opposed to actually raping them? 

And like I said none of the shit he did was evil. Rick basically does the same thing. He's never actually made a empty threat to rape a girl but otherwise the things they've done have been nearly just as bad.


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

Where are the Andrea apologists? Stupid bitch.
Zombie heads and now they want Daryl's head.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2012)

How did the Governor lose his penis in the comics?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Where are the Andrea apologists? Stupid bitch.
> Zombie heads and now they want Daryl's head.


There were Andrea apologists?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> Not raping someone as opposed to actually raping them?
> 
> And like I said none of the shit he did was evil. Rick basically does the same thing. He's never actually made a empty threat to rape a girl but otherwise the things they've done have been nearly just as bad.



 What? Just as bad!? How the hell has what Rick done been as bad as what the Gov has done? It is not even nearly as bad. Rick killed people that deserved it after he has given them chances. The Gov has not given his victim chances and never intended to.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2012)

Mider T said:


> How did the Governor lose his penis in the comics?


Michonne cut it off and nailed it to a wall...in the comic version of the scene that happened this week actually.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 2, 2012)

Mider T said:


> How did the Governor lose his penis in the comics?



Michonne cut if off after tying him up. He raped her and stuff.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 2, 2012)

Andrea is now impossible to sympathize with. In the beginning before she knew about the fights, I was fine with her reasoning for liking Woodbury. She knew nothing of its behind the scenes and couldn't take the outside anymore; however, I threw my hands up when she LIKED with the zombie cage matches.  Now she sees those zombie heads on the floor and doesn't really inquire. Then she sees the brothers about to be executed and just JESUS H CHRIST-gain some fucking sense woman!

To top it off she is still wavering in the previews. Face-meet-desk-hard.


----------



## Harihara (Dec 2, 2012)

^my thoughts as well she needs to get it together and fast


----------



## Dejablue (Dec 2, 2012)

my hope for Andrea sort of dropped off a cliff after this episode.  And if i'm looking at the previews right. She's STILL indecisive!  I mean wow. geeze.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 2, 2012)

I wonder if in a show their always has to be a character everyone hates on the Andrew hate is almost as retarded as the Sasuke hate.

Anyway 4 star episode two months is going to kill me.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 2, 2012)

Magic Carpet said:


> Some comic spoilers in the interview, and you-know-what might happen it seems. Every writer on the show agrees with me, the baby needs to die.



This makes me think if anyone gets raped it'd be Andrea


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 2, 2012)

Sacrifice said:


> Andrea is now impossible to sympathize with. In the beginning before she knew about the fights, I was fine with her reasoning for liking Woodbury. She knew nothing of its behind the scenes and couldn't take the outside anymore; however, I threw my hands up when she LIKED with the zombie cage matches.  Now she sees those zombie heads on the floor and doesn't really inquire. Then she sees the brothers about to be executed and just JESUS H CHRIST-gain some fucking sense woman!
> 
> To top it off she is still wavering in the previews. Face-meet-desk-hard.



Can you blame her? Despite the shadiness of the Governor, Woodbury is a pretty stable place. It's safe. I wouldn't be so quick to leave either.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 2, 2012)

Also is Beth trying to get some Rick dick


----------



## Dejablue (Dec 2, 2012)

It's a thankyou kiss. At least I hope so.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2012)

Stunna said:


> It's a mid-season finale -- it doesn't mean anything.



[YOUTUBE]vvIrdg-epwA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 2, 2012)

Plus Andrea still doesn't know everything, and you're looking in on a situation knowing both sides.


----------



## Harihara (Dec 2, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> This makes me think if anyone gets raped it'd be Andrea



It's possible although i admit i was hoping that aspect of the gov was done with after he threatened Maggie.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 2, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Plus Andrea still doesn't know everything, and you're looking in on a situation knowing both sides.



Seeing him having zombie heads all over his room, a corpse in his arms, broken fish tanks all over the floor, ignored her questions, and sponsors fights with zombies for shits n giggles yet she still wavers in the previews. She still wavers when she sees someone she has trusted in earlier seasons about to become executed too? She is not so much in the dark anymore. The evidence is there in front of her, yet she just doesn't put them together-or she has but refuses to do so, which is just as plain aggravating. It doesn't matter if it fits through a certain logic (it's a big enough stretch as is) but this does not mean that she is easy to sympathize with.

Ironically, I have more respect for the Governor and the way he has been written. His role is clear: he serves as Rick's parallel and as the season's big bad, while his decision-making is much easier to understand, albeit borderline insane.


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 2, 2012)

This episode was so good. So many feels right now. Daryl was in the preview for afterwards so I hope he's okay.

And now I see why everyone hates Andrea. The governor has her whipped


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2012)

Does anybody actually watch Talking Dead?


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 2, 2012)

I do watch it derp


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 2, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Does anybody actually watch Talking Dead?



Watch it every week.


----------



## Impact (Dec 2, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> So glad they're good....but Im kinda disturbed for seeing Beth kiss Rick on the cheek in the previews...She got dat father and son



Better than her kissing Carl  



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Also is Beth trying to get some Rick dick



Can you blame her? 



Dejablue said:


> It's a thankyou kiss. At least I hope so.



Sure just a thank you kiss 

EDIT: I don't regularly watch the TD but tonight is an exception because of that amazing season


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 2, 2012)

Governor has the eyepatch down. Now he just needs to ride a tank and we're set.


----------



## josh101 (Dec 2, 2012)

They've made The Governor too damn likeable. I don't want to be fucking feeling sorry for the guy over his dead zombie kid, I want to be cheering whilst he's getting his penis nailed to a board. They toned him down way too much, but can't really blame them as they probably couldn't put a lot of his stuff on TV and what they could do with him, they did good. 

Also they made Michonne look kind of pathetic, in the comics she has a real reason to go out looking for The Governor like that, but now she just seems kind of vindictive. 

Other then that the episode was great. I loved the Axle bit at the beginning  The show needs more Axel.. Can't wait for next half of the season.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 2, 2012)

I liked how they made Michonne's emotions play out a bit in the scene where she had the daughter in her grip.

She had zombies as emotional baggage just like how Phillip kept his daughter for the same reason, although Michonne's use was more practical as well (stealth).

It was also like sweet and poetic justice when she killed the daughter. 
almost like a middle finger to the Governor for not only the shit he put her through, but for also forcing her into a situation to kill her zombie emotional baggage in the start of the season. If you look at it this way, Michonne's reasoning for going after the Governor starts to come together.

Rick's emotional carry-on were the phone conversations.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 2, 2012)

josh101 said:


> They've made The Governor too damn likeable. I don't want to be fucking feeling sorry for the guy over his dead zombie kid, I want to be cheering whilst he's getting his penis nailed to a board. They toned him down way too much, but can't really blame them as they probably couldn't put a lot of his stuff on TV and what they could do with him, they did good.



imo, the show is going to gradually make the Governor into a maniac, showing a man's gradual slip into total insanity. The loss of his eye and the death of Penny are the first steps towards this. By the end of the season he'll probably be a puppy-raper.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2012)

josh101 said:


> They've made The Governor too damn likeable. I don't want to be fucking feeling sorry for the guy over his dead zombie kid, I want to be cheering whilst he's getting his penis nailed to a board. They toned him down way too much, but can't really blame them as they probably couldn't put a lot of his stuff on TV and what they could do with him, they did good.
> 
> *Also they made Michonne look kind of pathetic, in the comics she has a real reason to go out looking for The Governor like that, but now she just seems kind of vindictive. *
> 
> Other then that the episode was great. I loved the Axle bit at the beginning  The show needs more Axel.. Can't wait for next half of the season.



 The gov had her hunted down to be killed...how is it pathetic or vindictive to want revenge for that?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh They just showed preview for the next episode.


----------



## josh101 (Dec 2, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> The gov had her hunted down to be killed...how is it pathetic or vindictive to want revenge for that?


Because it is. She compromised Ricks whole mission to save his friends, put their lives in danger and her own just to kill someone she didn't like. If she really wanted revenge she would go after Merle, he was the one who tried to kill her and even shot her. She wanted to dispose of The Governor because of her ill feelings of him and her apparent want to bring down Woodbury, for as of yet ( in the TV series ), no good reason. The killing of his daughter was just unnecessary and quiet hypocritical.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2012)

josh101 said:


> Because it is. She compromised Ricks whole mission to save his friends, put their lives in danger and her own just to kill someone she didn't like. If she really wanted revenge she would go after Merle, he was the one who tried to kill her and even shot her. She wanted to dispose of The Governor because of her ill feelings of him and her apparent want to bring down Woodbury, for as of yet ( in the TV series ), no good reason. The killing of his daughter was just unnecessary and quiet hypocritical.



 How did she compromise the mission? The accomplished what they wanted to get done. She found out what his entire deal was before she left the first time. Merle was not the one to order the hunt onto her and she knows this. It is not something as simple as ill feelings towards him, it is because he is a monster.


----------



## Harihara (Dec 2, 2012)

welp going by the TD preview that guys in a very rude awakening if he even tries it, i hope he does


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2012)

Harihara said:


> welp going by the TD preview that guys in a very rude awakening if he even tries it, i hope he does



 He definitely going to get got.And looks like he does not know Axl is there...if he would even help. Most likely will.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 2, 2012)

The Talking Dead preview was funny. That guy has no idea Carl shot his own mom.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 2, 2012)

josh101 said:


> The killing of his daughter was just unnecessary and quiet hypocritical.



I disagree. It was great karma and I feel as if her reasons were justified, especially if we consider she had to kill her zombies because of him (take note, I have read this arc and then some in the comics).


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 2, 2012)

Andrea actually defends Daryl

This one has Eng subs if you turn on captions


----------



## Olivia (Dec 3, 2012)

Now we will see the decent of the Governor. 

Also I sense a little RickxBeth up coming.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 3, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> Andrea actually defends Daryl
> 
> This one has Eng subs if you turn on captions



This clip was shown after I posted. 

This forgives her a bit.


----------



## josh101 (Dec 3, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> How did she compromise the mission? The accomplished what they wanted to get done. She found out what his entire deal was before she left the first time. Merle was not the one to order the hunt onto her and she knows this. It is not something as simple as ill feelings towards him, it is because he is a monster.


Because unless Rick went in without or a plan ( never ), or planned for Michonne to run off ( not likely ) then she fucked them over by leaving them stuck inside a place they don't even know and a man down. And how they did accomplish what they wanted to get done? They did save Maggie and Glenn, sure, but at expensive of Oscar dying and Daryl being captured. Hardly a successful mission in any light. 

No she did not. She had her suspicions but never confirmed anything. It's obvious what was going to happen and really, she forced The Governors hand. He's running a community of people he has to protect, and she was offered the chance at a new home and all throughout that she was ungrateful, uneasy and just general unnerving to all his people. There are people who would kill for what he has and he couldn't take the risk that Michonne is one of them. Anyone would make that call. 



Sacrifice said:


> I disagree. It was great karma and I feel as if her reasons were justified, especially if we consider she had to kill her zombies because of him (take note, I have read this arc and then some in the comics).


She never had strong emotional ties to her zombies, shown by how little back-story there was on them and how quickly she disposed of them when they were in her way. It's obvious how strongly The Governor felt about his daughter and she still killed her in-front of him. Very cruel thing to do to him.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 3, 2012)

josh101 said:


> She never had strong emotional ties to her zombies, shown by how little back-story there was on them and how quickly she disposed of them when they were in her way. It's obvious how strongly The Governor felt about his daughter and she still killed her in-front of him. Very cruel thing to do to him.


1) You don't know that

and
2) on the Talking Dead they said they didn't want to spoil too much on her connection to those zombies (they are involved in her backstory and they said they will expand upon it later) and in fact that connection was made by them, not me; however, in that scene in which she did kill his zombie daughter, I saw it as poetic justice given what I know about the character and the micro-expressions the actress utilized during the scene in which she killed her own zombies.


----------



## Luna (Dec 3, 2012)

It's a quality show, to say the least. Very entertaining.


----------



## Ae (Dec 3, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> I saw a clip of Daryl alive and running through the woods.



That ruined everything!


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 3, 2012)

I wonder if they'll kill Tyrese if Morgan comes back.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 3, 2012)

josh101 said:


> Because unless Rick went in without or a plan ( never ), or planned for Michonne to run off ( not likely ) then she fucked them over by leaving them stuck inside a place they don't even know and a man down. And how they did accomplish what they wanted to get done? They did save Maggie and Glenn, sure, but at expensive of Oscar dying and Daryl being captured. Hardly a successful mission in any light.
> 
> No she did not. She had her suspicions but never confirmed anything. It's obvious what was going to happen and really, she forced The Governors hand. He's running a community of people he has to protect, and she was offered the chance at a new home and all throughout that she was ungrateful, uneasy and just general unnerving to all his people. There are people who would kill for what he has and he couldn't take the risk that Michonne is one of them. Anyone would make that call.



 How was her sneaking away the cause of that happening? You said it yourself, Rick went in with a fringe of a plan. There was literally no time for her to map out the place for him. There mission was to rescue Glenn and Maggie which they did. If not for Rick pausing Oscar would not have died. The overall loss would have been 1.

 She had suspicion when she first arrived. She had justifiable distrust when he brought back the soldier's supplies without the soldiers. Finding blood and bullet holes helped as well. Yeah like 8-9 additional real soldiers would not have helped protect the community. And do you honestly think he was offering her a spot in the community? The next day he would kill her and tell Andrea she left on her own.

 How would they understand her paranoia having obviously not been out there for as long as her? She was justified to be suspicious of the community.


----------



## Psychic (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm tired of reading about racial representation. There's only one asian on the show, and I'm not even complaining. TV shows generally reflect the real demographic of the population. Considering that 80% of the population are white, and about 10% are black, and 5% are asian, it makes sense that 80% of the cast would be white, etc.


----------



## josh101 (Dec 3, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> How was her sneaking away the cause of that happening? You said it yourself, Rick went in with a fringe of a plan. There was literally no time for her to map out the place for him. There mission was to rescue Glenn and Maggie which they did. If not for Rick pausing Oscar would not have died. The overall loss would have been 1.
> 
> She had suspicion when she first arrived. She had justifiable distrust when he brought back the soldier's supplies without the soldiers. Finding blood and bullet holes helped as well. Yeah like 8-9 additional real soldiers would not have helped protect the community. And do you honestly think he was offering her a spot in the community? The next day he would kill her and tell Andrea she left on her own.
> 
> How would they understand her paranoia having obviously not been out there for as long as her? She was justified to be suspicious of the community.


Exactly. He did not have a map of the place, so he was relying on Michonne to show him around. Her running off made that a bit hard to do. Michonne running off was a very selfish and stupid thing to do. At least in the comics 
*Spoiler*: _the smallest spoiler ever tagged_ 



she waited until they were at the wall and leaving to run off to do her business




Yes, he was. There would be no need for this charade if he was just going to dispose of her, and he wouldn't of, as between Andrea and Michonne - before he started fucking Andrea - Michonne was the more valuable asset to have in his community. I don't know what any of that has to do with this anyway. They made Michonne look like some vindictive child with a grudge. Look what The Governor/Merle did to Glenn and Maggie and you don't see them trying to go back for revenge, because they have their priorities right. Whilst you could account that down to Michonne being solo for so long and not knowing Rick's group at all, it's still pretty selfish. I guess it was the best AMC could do with the limitations they have. 



Sacrifice said:


> 1) You don't know that
> 
> and
> 2) on the Talking Dead they said they didn't want to spoil too much on her connection to those zombies (they are involved in her backstory and they said they will expand upon it later) and in fact that connection was made by them, not me; however, in that scene in which she did kill his zombie daughter, I saw it as poetic justice given what I know about the character and the micro-expressions the actress utilized during the scene in which she killed her own zombies.


I do. Throughout the comics 
*Spoiler*: _small again_ 



 they were of little relevance and she disposed of them quicker in there as she did on the TV show. She had emotional connections to the people they were, not the actual zombies and the "back story" accounts to a couple of panels maybe, about 50 chapters after she had killed them




Micro-expressions? What?  And what we know about her character is very little, that's the point of her character, she is still an extremely mysterious women and if anything, the show has strongly put across that she's a survivor who suppresses her emotions. Hardly the type of person to take revenge over some rotten corpse.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 3, 2012)

That was a pretty awesome episode. Only a few things really got to me. One of them being how no one except the black dude was injured when bullets were flying everywhere and they were out in the open. Yes, with a smoke screen but I mean still. Glad no one else was injured but they could have done that scene better. Another thing that got to me was Michonne's fight with the governor. After she killed Penny, I thought he sword skills would be agile enough to prevent herself from being knocked back by the governor. They made it seem like that, yet, she was easily overtaken and got him by luck. 

Lastly, I was gonna be so pissed if something happened to Daryl but from the preview we see that he's OK. Huge relief for me.

Cannot wait for next half. Pissed that it's in February.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 3, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> What? Just as bad!? How the hell has what Rick done been as bad as what the Gov has done? It is not even nearly as bad. Rick killed people that deserved it after he has given them chances. The Gov has not given his victim chances and never intended to.


Not giving people chances is not evil in itself. Like I said, he was doing what he thought was best to protect people, not out of the enjoyment of killing people. A truly evil, maniacal person enjoys the shit like the Gov from the comics. They're slowly turning him into that but that's not how he was to be with. You say Rick didn't kill people but he's not much better, what with locking people up and leaving others to die. He's getting worse and worse himself, just like the Gov. 

I do agree with you that he's not as far gone as the Gov, mainly because he still has Carl and the baby. Like I said, in the TV show Gov and Rick are two sides of the same coin. You're trying to make Gov out like he was always some evil entity but he wasn't.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 3, 2012)

Fantastic episode, loved every second of it.

I wasn't much of a fan of the Gov until this episode, but the scene with his daughter was pretty intense and after Samurai Girl killed his daughter he's probably going to take out all the stops - looking forward to see him go batshit crazy when the show returns next year.

The highlight of this episode was definitely Michonne vs. the Governor; loved how she stabbed him right in the eye and the choreography of the fight was prefect.

Most of all I love the writing this season. Everyone is acting like true surviors and stopped being full-time retarded like last season. Glen making a makeshift weapon out of that zombies arm and trying to make it out on their own instead of waiting for help; Carl helping those people, but locking them in for the safety of his own group - those were some great moments, showing how much these characters have grown since last season.

The only thing that was (unintentionally) funny was the death of the black guy and the immediate introduction of two more black people. It's like the writers are trying to establish some kind of running gag at this point


----------



## Laura (Dec 3, 2012)

Ermagherd!  twas so epically amazing! Stabbing the governor in the eye was sooooo boss.


----------



## Firestormer (Dec 3, 2012)

Aww, I'm a little disappointed that Donna got killed off so quickly, since I kinda liked her in the comics, but it was nice to see Tyreese's group, and I'm pretty interested in Sasha right now.

Andrea... I don't know what to think of her. Like, seriously. It's a mix between disappointment and just neutrality.

But a really awesome episode, loved the whole scene between Michonne and the Gov, I felt like the Penny part was very well done. Just a pretty good episode, even though the only death was a black guy so that Tyreese could move in.


----------



## Laura (Dec 3, 2012)

Wait, there were comics?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2012)

@Agsrower - What?


----------



## Laura (Dec 3, 2012)

It was in reference to firestormer's post.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 3, 2012)

Psychic said:


> I'm tired of reading about racial representation. There's only one asian on the show, and I'm not even complaining. TV shows generally reflect the real demographic of the population. Considering that 80% of the population are white, and about 10% are black, and 5% are asian, it makes sense that 80% of the cast would be white, etc.



Actually it's more like 69% white (of no latino descent) and you are forgetting latino, the largest minority yet there are none in the official cast and we haven't seen any since season 1. 

Besides we have Michonne, not only is she a bonafide badass but she's not a blatant token character. She actually serves a purpose unlike T-Dog and Oscar. Let's hope those 2 new survivors are the same. 

Speaking of black people when the fuck are they gonna show the father and son from S1E1? It'd be pretty cool to see some sort of direct opposite of Carl with the kid either being extremely ruthless and cold or more like Season 1 Rick being very optimistic and hopeful.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah dude, the comic series is ongoning. You should pick it up, it's really good.

@the post above, if the pacing of this show continues and it somewhat follows the comics, we'll get some info on Morgan and his son maybe as a cliffhanger for this season or next season.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2012)

Also, am I the only one that wanted the Dixon brothers to hug each other in their reunion?

Despite the fact that the situation would obviously keep them from being inclined to do so.

Despite the fact that the Dixon brothers in particular have probably never been very affectionate with each other, at least not through physical embracing.

But, still. I wanted them to hug. Damn it.


----------



## Lavender (Dec 3, 2012)

The Governor better switch that bandage thingy later on to the pirate style patch he wears in the comic.




All classy and stuff. ​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2012)

So, comic book fans - I kind of want to poll you now in the mid-season:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Do you think Judy is going to die like she does in the comics as well? Or is AMC going to chicken out


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 3, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Yeah dude, the comic series is ongoning. You should pick it up, it's really good.
> 
> @the post above, if the pacing of this show continues and it somewhat follows the comics, we'll get some info on Morgan and his son maybe as a cliffhanger for this season or next season.


Morgan is supposed to appear earlier in the second half I've read actually.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 3, 2012)

In the preview for the next episode you can see smoke while The Governor just stands there and the people of Woodberry are running. Rick probably told Michone to get Gleen and Maggie back to the car and he went and threw a few smoke bombs hearing all of the noise about killing them. We see Rick getting shot at so is safe to say they find him and he catches up to Merle and Daryl who escaped during the smoke attack. Rick comes back with Merle and Daryl which is why Gleen is pissed and asking what is Merle doing there and so is Hershell which is why he told Rick to get back here.

The other guys from Tyrese group are goners for sure. They already thinking about taking their weapons. Little do they know that they are in a group where the leader killed his best friend and his son shot his own mother.


----------



## Grape (Dec 3, 2012)

Don't know if I care enough about Morgan and his son for them to reappear. It would have made more sense towards the end of the first season or beginning of the second. Showing up now just kind of feels forced. What's wrong with just assuming they died?

If they kill off Daryl I'm going to rage 

Kirkman wrote this episode and dropped the ball with Michonne. It's unlike her character to not kill The Governor in that situation. Why would she even be in his apartment to begin with? Obvious plot devices are obvious 

Don't know if anyone watches The Talking Dead, but a Twitter comment was pretty funny. If you mixed Gov, Merle and Hershel, you would get a pirate 

Also, I thought of something. The big gimmick or w/e of this series is that no one is safe, correct? What about Rick? Do you think Kirkman would ever have the nads to kill him off in the show or comic?


----------



## Lavender (Dec 3, 2012)

Axel, the smooth operator.



I am loving this guy.  

(Not as much as the comic rendition AKA Biker Santa, but pretty damn close. I was a bit unsure about the casting at first, but Lew is perfect as Axel. I hope they keep him around a bit more, if only just for comedy. This show needs some humor once in an while *In between all the headshots*...y'know, as to lighten the mood.)

You follow me?
​


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 3, 2012)

Lavender said:


> Axel, the smooth operator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The mustage makes it even better


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 3, 2012)

i'm officially staying out of this discussion thread, too many f'ing spoilers


----------



## Grape (Dec 3, 2012)

I officially care


----------



## James Bond (Dec 3, 2012)

This is for TV discussion, fuck off with comic book spoilers


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 3, 2012)

spoiling spazzes, "hurr durr i know what happens next, i'm smart"


----------



## Psychic (Dec 3, 2012)

Lavender said:


> Axel, the smooth operator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's alot like his comic book self.


----------



## Grape (Dec 3, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i'm officially staying out of this discussion thread, too many f'ing spoilers





NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> spoiling spazzes, "hurr durr i know what happens next, i'm smart"




Trolling.

What would Treyvan think? tsk tsk


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 3, 2012)

he would commend  you for learning how to read pictures with words , and ask that you not show off by telling everyone everything u read


----------



## Grape (Dec 3, 2012)

You're still trolling? Alright, I'll bite.

The show differs greatly from the comics. No one here knows what will happen next, because a lot of things in the comic are changed. Each of them have their own separate canon. So no one here is spoiling anything for you, whatsoever.

And I don't even read the comic


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Dec 3, 2012)

WAD said:


> So, comic book fans - I kind of want to poll you now in the mid-season:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope they do, I want a dead baby splashed all over the ground on screen. REALLY FUCKING CLOSE IN ON THE CORPSE. Will parents scream all over the world if that happens on cable?

All the writers want the baby dead, so she should die at one point.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 3, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> You're still trolling? Alright, I'll bite.
> 
> The show differs greatly from the comics. No one here knows what will happen next, because a lot of things in the comic are changed. Each of them have their own separate canon. So no one here is spoiling anything for you, whatsoever.
> 
> And I don't even read the comic



TV show is based off the comics so people who read the comics can infact spoil stuff for us because some things that happen in the comics will/have happened in the TV show so yes... people are spoiling by openly talking about the comic.


----------



## Grape (Dec 3, 2012)

Wrong. They can assume something will happen, but they are just taking educated guesses. There used to be a NF user in this very thread who week after week would come here solely to bitch about how different the comic and TV show are.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 3, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Wrong. They can assume something will happen, but they are just taking educated guesses. There used to be a NF user in this very thread who week after week would come here solely to bitch about how different the comic and TV show are.





Please tell me how that comic in anyway differed to the TV episode equivilent, fact is they CAN spoil things for us so if you want to discuss the comic then go make a new thread for it.

This is for the TV series of Walking Dead, not the comic book.


----------



## Lavender (Dec 3, 2012)

I have Walking Dead comic related sigs and all, but i never write or show anything that might ruin it for others. Or least, i try to.

(That said, i do upload colored Walking Dead pages on Deviantart. Older issues to newer ones, so there is an slight warning sign if you press that link in my sig.)

If it's just an face of an character, or an panel of Rick looking grumpy (As my sig shows), then who's gonna say that's an spoiler?

It tells us nothing about what's going on in the story, not as an standalone panel atleast. Therefore, i wont change it for the sake of TV fans.



And if the timeline of the comic and the tv-series collide....


Well, let's say that if it's already happend (The entire season 1, Atlanta, Season 2), then i think you can speak freely about the comic here. Comparisons an'all that. Everyone already know what went down. 

If it's yet to happen in the tv-series, then everyone and myself included who've read the comic book, we'd better keep our mouths in check. 

It's just common decency. 

And as the Godfather said, i will not be the one to break the peace we made here today.

I guess it can be said for spoilers to. I will not be the one that spoils anything that happens. 

You follow me?​


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 3, 2012)

James Bond said:


> This is for TV discussion, fuck off with comic book spoilers


TV show is fundamentally different than the comics. "Spoilers" from the comics is the equivalent to fun facts for this show. Of course, you'd have to read the comics to know this. I expect more from a fellow Bond fan. 



James Bond said:


> Please tell me how that comic in anyway differed to the TV episode equivilent, fact is they CAN spoil things for us so if you want to discuss the comic then go make a new thread for it.
> 
> This is for the TV series of Walking Dead, not the comic book.


>using issue 1 for comparison



Once again, I expect better.


----------



## Grape (Dec 3, 2012)

Because every episode has followed every comic's foot step, right? 

It's silly. I could literally say anything about these characters, say it was from a comic issue and you would think it's a spoiler? 

It isn't fair to deny comic fans an outlet on the forums to discuss POSSIBLE events related to the show. For the most part, people tag events from the comic anyway. Their comments are in context to the show and not the comic, so it doesn't fit having them discuss the show in a comic's thread.

It's like me bitching about people posting events from the Dexter book series in the Dexter TV series thread. Both of the mediums share certain aspects, but they are completely different at the same time.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 3, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> TV show is fundamentally different than the comics. "Spoilers" from the comics is the equivalent to fun facts for this show. Of course, you'd have to read the comics to know this. I expect more from a fellow Bond fan.
> 
> 
> >using issue 1 for comparison
> ...



I felt it was effecient enough to prove that something that happens in the comics CAN happen in the TV show, personally I dont see what leg anyone has to stand on to dispute this.. the TV show is BASED off the comic therefore stuff that happens in the comic INFLUENCES what happens in the show therefore anyone talking about upcomming events in the comic is a spoiler.

If you want a Walking Dead comic thread, go make one in the literature section.


----------



## Grape (Dec 3, 2012)

That's redundant. 

Anything in the comic CAN happen on the TV show?

Just like anything that doesn't happen in the comic CAN happen in the TV show?


----------



## James Bond (Dec 3, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> That's redundant.
> 
> Anything in the comic CAN happen on the TV show?
> 
> Just like anything that doesn't happen in the comic CAN happen in the TV show?



People who read the comics knew about Michonne before TV show, so that there is another example of a spoiler that the comic book readers could've used. Why are you still arguing with me? I gave you your solution to a Walking Dead comic book thread.


----------



## Grape (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm sure there already is a thread for the comic, but it still wouldn't make sense to speculate about the show in the comic's thread.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree with Bond here. Just because the comic and the show have taken different paths doesn't mean that something that happened in the comic WILL NOT happen in the show.

Say you discuss death of X in situation Y as it happened in the comic in this thread , and then the TV writers decide to put that in the show. So basically we who don't read the comic get spoiled as we watch the situation Y unfold on TV as we know that X will probably die.

If you want to talk comics make a thread in the comic or literature section , or better yet make an FC and you can discuss both show and comic in it.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 3, 2012)

Thats why we have the TV SHOW thread.. to speculate about the TV show. If there is a thread for the comic already then people can go post there about the comic and keep away any potential spoilers... I dont see whats so difficult to understand about this?


----------



## Grape (Dec 3, 2012)

Hmm FC would make sense. I don't read the comic, I just don't get making a big deal over simple speculation. For the most part the people who do read it have used spoiler tags anyway


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 3, 2012)

James Bond said:


> People who read the comics knew about Michonne before TV show, so that there is another example of a spoiler that the comic book readers could've used. Why are you still arguing with me? I gave you your solution to a Walking Dead comic book thread.


So posting character names are spoilers now? 

Things that happen to these characters in the comics are completely different from the TV show. It's like me saying some persons name that you know nothing about and you're worried I'm ruining the first impression of them for you despite me not knowing anything about them past their name either.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 3, 2012)

Anyway loved this episode. Daryl and Merle are my favourite characters on the show atm and I can't wait to find out what happens next time. I really hope they work together.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 3, 2012)

Anarch said:


> I agree with Bond here. Just because the comic and the show have taken different paths doesn't mean that something that happened in the comic WILL NOT happen in the show.
> 
> Say you discuss death of X in situation Y as it happened in the comic in this thread , and then the TV writers decide to put that in the show. So basically we who don't read the comic get spoiled as we watch the situation Y unfold on TV as we know that X will probably die.
> 
> If you want to talk comics make a thread in the comic or literature section , or better yet make an FC and you can discuss both show and comic in it.


You're talking about "what if's" that haven't happened in 3 seasons and it definitely won't change this season. I can say what if it doesn't happen. You guys don't actually read the comics so you don't know what you're talking about, no offense.

You can't even look back and tell me what exactly you guys are in a fuss over from the last page.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 3, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> So posting character names are spoilers now?
> 
> Things that happen to these characters in the comics are completely different from the TV show. It's like me saying some persons name that you know nothing about and you're worried I'm ruining the first impression of them for you despite me not knowing anything about them past their name either.



Please read Anarch's post.


----------



## Grape (Dec 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Next Episode Title_ 



"The Suicide King"

I wonder if The Governor makes Merle/Daryl decide between them who is going to live or die by forcing one to commit suicide?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 3, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> *Spoiler*: _Next Episode Title_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Hey TV fans don't look we're spoiling shit from the comicz_ 



I doubt it. Daryl is clearly in the season preview and judging by Glenn screaming "what is he doing here" Merle makes it out too.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh look I'm being funny by overly mocking and trolling.


----------



## Grape (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh snap, didn't even see the preview :0

Thank God.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 3, 2012)

You know... I wonder how much the creators of the walking dead comic and show pay attention too the game? In interviews they go on about how "That's the interesting part, we are limited to what they know. We don't know what time or day it is. We don't know when the outbreak started." But in the Walking Dead game episode 4 it's possible too figure out when the outbreak started.


----------



## josh101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> You're talking about "what if's" that haven't happened in 3 seasons and it definitely won't change this season. I can say what if it doesn't happen. You guys don't actually read the comics so you don't know what you're talking about, no offense.
> 
> You can't even look back and tell me what exactly you guys are in a fuss over from the last page.


So you're not just possibly spoiling the show for them, you're also spoiling the comic book for them as well if they were ever to read it? I know I read the comics after getting into the TV show and knew some stuff that was already going to happen which did ruin it a little for me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't get what the big issue is, most of us are courteous enough to put spoilers in tags?


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Dec 3, 2012)

My, my, this is interesting


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 3, 2012)

FUCKING SHIT!!! That was easily the best episode of the whole series! I never had this much suspense before lmao. I seriously thought Michonne would die out there. Damn! And Tyrese and Carl are fucking boss. With Carl telling his old man to gtfo.  

I saw the preview too and I'm jelly of Rick getting kissed by Beth. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And that last scene where Herschel screamed at Rick to get back seems to me like Rick is going on another rampage because of Daryl's death...


----------



## Grape (Dec 3, 2012)

I bet he goes rampage mode on the two dudes with Tyrese. If you watched Talking Dead and saw the preview, you may know why :S


----------



## Anarch (Dec 3, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> You're talking about "what if's" that haven't happened in 3 seasons and it *definitely won't change this season*. I can say what if it doesn't happen.



Wow I didn't know that you were a writer on the show.

I mean that's the only way you could predict what will happen in the future episodes.



> You can't even look back and tell me what exactly you guys are in a fuss over from the last page.



You're right I can't because I can't read half the posts in this thread because of all the comic discussion. I read the first few words of a post and if it is about the comic (or seems to be , and I can tell because you guys are talking about characters or things that haven't happened on the show )  ,I skip it because it may turn out to be a spoiler , even if it actually isn't.

I shouldn't have to do that. This is the TV section. Like I said make an FC if you want to discuss both together.



josh101 said:


> So you're not just possibly spoiling the show for them, you're also spoiling the comic book for them as well if they were ever to read it? I know I read the comics after getting into the TV show and knew some stuff that was already going to happen which did ruin it a little for me.



An excellent point.



WAD said:


> I don't get what the big issue is, *most* of us are courteous enough to put spoilers in tags?



Most is not all. That is the problem. Just 1 post out of the 1200+ could spoil the story for someone.

Anyway on topic : After all the Carl hate in this thread , I'm glad he gained a level in badassery


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 3, 2012)

I'll watch the Talking Dead then. But shit its a bit of a long ass wait till Feb.10. 

edit: The video you are trying to watch cannot be viewed from your current history or location. 

fuck you AMC.


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 3, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> FUCKING SHIT!!! That was easily the best episode of the whole series! I never had this much suspense before lmao. I seriously thought Michonne would die out there. Damn! And Tyrese and Carl are fucking boss. With Carl telling his old man to gtfo.
> 
> I saw the preview too and I'm jelly of Rick getting kissed by Beth.
> 
> ...



The look Merle had on his face made all the bad shit he's done so far whatever in my book when he saw Daryl. And the look fucking Andrea had in her eyes when she realized the terroirst was Rick and the rest of the group and saw daryl has made her ignorance forgivable imo 


*Spoiler*: __ 



idk about that. Daryl was in the preview so he makes it out somehow. But I think its from Rick stepping down as leader so he feels his pride or some shit has been taken away. Kinda like a lion being one upped by a new comer or something. Carl did say he should stop trying to be the leader or something


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Who's going to be the new leader then? Carl??? I doubt Merle would take orders from a kid lol


----------



## jam3sbob (Dec 3, 2012)

so this is the tyrese everyone is talking about.

they traded in t-dog for a bigger, blacker guy. now they trade the new guy for a black dude and a few others. the ricktatorship are good at trading up.

jokes aside. if daryl bites it, i swear, i fking swear...actually, wtf can i do, i just hope he doesn't get killed.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 3, 2012)

josh101 said:


> So you're not just possibly spoiling the show for them, you're also spoiling the comic book for them as well if they were ever to read it? I know I read the comics after getting into the TV show and knew some stuff that was already going to happen which did ruin it a little for me.


No, because I've personally only posted about the comics in this thread like three times and two of those occasions was to point out the difference between the way the comic portrayed the event and the way the TV show portrayed the event. If we're talking generally, it's not fair that we who have knowledge of the comics are not able to speculate how events in the TV show will play out differently than in the comics, because that's the way the show is. They take comic events and put a completely different spin on them. We're speculating on the TV show in the same way as everyone else, just with a sort of heightened knowledge. That type of discussion doesn't belong in a comic thread. Should we be treated as second class posters just because we have more knowledge of the series than non-comic readers? Because that's the only difference between comic readers and TV-only viewers of TWD, we comic readers simply know more about the series. To beat a dead horse over the head, it's not the same as say reading the SAO light novel and then spoiling it for anime-only viewers. It's more like reading Batman comics and speculating how the lore will be integrated into the films that have their own spin on it. 

And furthermore, we do the courtesy of spoiler tagging shit that is borderline-speculation, if you don't want to be spoiled then don't open the spoiler tags and ignore the posts. That's what they're there for. We're not forcing you to read our shit or even causing you to inadvertently read it. 



Anarch said:


> Wow I didn't know that you were a writer on the show.
> 
> I mean that's the only way you could predict what will happen in the future episodes.


I know because I read the comics and as such know they've already made so many changes that events that happen to certain characters are more likely to happen to others instead and the characterization of certain characters is completely different than their comic counterparts, point in case Andrea. We're basically speculating just like you guys are when we post somewhat spoilerish things and even then we put them in tags. Not to mention those conversations are few and far in between in the first place.




> You're right I can't because I can't read half the posts in this thread because of all the comic discussion. I read the first few words of a post and if it is about the comic (or seems to be , and I can tell because you guys are talking about characters or things that haven't happened on the show )  ,I skip it because it may turn out to be a spoiler , even if it actually isn't.
> 
> I shouldn't have to do that. This is the TV section. Like I said make an FC if you want to discuss both together.


No, you can't because you don't know what you're talking about. There were no spoilers on that page and not even really any on pages before that. You guys got your panties in a bunch after narutosimpson said "fuck these spoilers" when there were no spoilers. Pro-trollling. And you guys reacted. 

Unless you want to call us talking about events in the comics that were basically cut from the TV show as being spoilers.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 3, 2012)

have they even said the name of the big black guy in the group?  i don't recall if they said it or why he is anything other than fodder, why should i remember his name if they said it?  _but apparently _ you guys keep bringing his f'ing name into the convo, so i have to guess that he's someone important


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh yeah I forgot that saying characters' names are spoilers.


----------



## KamiKazi (Dec 3, 2012)

His name is Tyreese, Sasha shouted it when they ran into each other in the forest. Said again while they were being locked into the section of the prison. Though named and unnamed characters have died so having a name is really neither here nor there.


Anyways, good episode. I find it a little odd that people are feeling sympathy for The Governor though after he was making plans to murder an entire group of survivors that had done him no harm, had a man beaten and tortured, gunned down a group of soldiers for their supplies, and who clearly enjoys the position of power he's attained post-apocalypse. On introduction he seemed like he might be acting to protect his group at all costs, but since then it's been made pretty clear that there are several things just not quite right about him. He's not protecting his group, he's maintaining his power and enjoying the things it lets him do.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 4, 2012)

kamikazi said:


> Anyways, good episode. I find it a little odd that people are feeling sympathy for The Governor though after he was making plans to murder an entire group of survivors that had done him no harm, had a man beaten and tortured, gunned down a group of soldiers for their supplies, and who clearly enjoys the position of power he's attained post-apocalypse. On introduction he seemed like he might be acting to protect his group at all costs, but since then it's been made pretty clear that there are several things just not quite right about him. He's not protecting his group, he's maintaining his power and enjoying the things it lets him do.



I felt a little bad for him because of his daughter. Apart from that , I'm not buying his shit about protecting his town or whatever. He has his own ambitions which he made clear in his first appearance - he wants to be at the forefront when civilization re starts , and to that end he wipes out anyone he sees as competition. He's utterly ruthless and when his time comes he'll deserve no mercy.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 4, 2012)

I can't wait until the show continues towards to the point where they eventually introduce Negan into the show in future. That's a long wait, but what the hell, if the show continues to do well, the show might continue up to the volume 100 of the comics story. Negan is 10x much more ruthless and brutal compared to The Governor. 

He also 
*Spoiler*: __ 



mercilessly beats Glenn to death.


 Probably the most hated character in the Walking Dead series.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> I can't wait until the show continues towards to the point where they eventually introduce Negan into the show in future. That's a long wait, but what the hell, if the show continues to do well, the show might continue up to the volume 100 of the comics story. Negan is 10x much more ruthless and brutal compared to The Governor.
> 
> He also
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


You've got to wonder how the show will handle him though when they get to him. I'd say they meet Negan around season 6. I wonder if they'll do what they did with Governor and slowly transition him into the villain he will be or if they will have him bat shit right from the start.

EDIT: I wonder where they're going with Ben and Allen's character as well. Ben is way older here and doesn't have his brother with him. I wonder if Allen will play some of Billy's role in the show?


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 4, 2012)

Holy shit, what an episode that was.David Morrissey slayed.

*crosses fingers for Daryl*



ExoSkel said:


> I can't wait until the show continues towards to the point where they eventually introduce Negan into the show in future. That's a long wait, but what the hell, if the show continues to do well, the show might continue up to the volume 100 of the comics story. Negan is 10x much more ruthless and brutal compared to The Governor.
> 
> He also
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



WHY DID I OPEN THAT TAG WHYYYYYYYY


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 4, 2012)

^ 

Wait, the father and son that accompanied Tyreese are Allen and Ben?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2012)

Tyrese lacking his daughter and her scumbag boyfriend kind of make me sad, though.


----------



## Firestormer (Dec 4, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> ^
> 
> Wait, the father and son that accompanied Tyreese are Allen and Ben?



Yep, and the girl that died was Donna.


I know what you mean WAD, I was kinda hoping to see them as well.


----------



## Radical Edward (Dec 4, 2012)

I missed the episode Sunday, was it good?


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 4, 2012)

The show has pretty much diverged from the comic this season. 

I'm not spoiler any comic shit unless it's something major. Fuck you, bunch a shits I tell ya.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 4, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Oh look I'm being funny by overly mocking and trolling.



Oh look I'm not being funny by being a fucking idiot. 

Whoops.

And if any of you read my post before you read Exoskel's, don't open the fucking spoiler. I shouldn't have to say that, but because of all the bitching, it seems a lot of you do. It will ruin a bunch of shit for you. So don't open it or any spoiler in this thread.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2012)

My friend at school told me that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Lori dies in the comics


 before it happened in the show.

It really isn't a big deal and doesn't take away from the impact.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 4, 2012)

If anything, I'd be worried if AMC was gonna spoiler  the shit out of everyone again with their bum ass marketing team


----------



## Bleach (Dec 4, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> If anything, I'd be worried if AMC was gonna spoiler  the shit out of everyone again with their bum ass marketing team



They sorta did already especially with


*Spoiler*: __ 



Daryl being in the preview ~_~


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 4, 2012)

^Yeah, it removed any suspense that I had 
I love Daryl for the fact I have NO idea how his story or his brother plays because of them being TV exclusive, and I love that honestly.

I accepted long ago that the TV and Comics were different plots with similar details


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 4, 2012)

I know, it's the third time I can think off the top of my head that they've spoiled shit.


----------



## Friday (Dec 5, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about the truth behind this spoiler?



I mean I've heard true spoilers about Morgan coming back and The Governor dying by the end of the season, but i hope this image is just misleading.


----------



## Firestormer (Dec 5, 2012)

Friday said:


> Does anyone know anything about the truth behind this spoiler?
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I've heard true spoilers about Morgan coming back and The Governor dying by the end of the season, but i hope this image is just misleading.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Shit, I hope that isn't legit, because I don't know how they'd do when they were to lose arguably their most popular character. It'd make for a huge shock, something like a final episode thing, but damn. Why can't they just kill of Hershel instead?




(the spoiler tag is in reference to the quoted spoiler, so don't click it unless you want spoiler talk)


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 5, 2012)

Firestormer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



It makes sense for them to do it since Daryl has basically been a replacement for Tyrese in the TV show, and Tyrese would die sometime in the next 8 episodes if it were the comics.




Only person who is safe is Rick.


----------



## Lavender (Dec 5, 2012)

That's from the movie Pandorum, guys. 

Norman played this guy called Shepard who gets hung and eaten by aliens. 

This isn't some sort of denial, i've SEEN that movie. I know that damn scene.  

Daryl fans, ya'll aint got nothing to worry about.

(Then again, Kirkman's Kirkman. No way to know what goes in that bearded head of his)

Anyhow, as i was saying, that picture has NOTHING to do with the Walking Dead, so dont get none of your panties in an bunch.​


----------



## Firestormer (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh, just youtubed it. Well that's a bit of a disappointment, I was kinda hoping that'd be a controversial spoiler or something.


----------



## Friday (Dec 5, 2012)

Awesome. I mean I didn't take too much of a closer look because I was scared about finding out if it was real or not, but his clothes did look similar.

Phew.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 5, 2012)

At the end of this season the group will be....

Rick
Carl
Daryl 
Merle
Andrea
Glenn
Maggie
Tyrese
Michone
Carol

I think the rest are goners. Merle is likely to die as well and go down as a hero.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 5, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> At the end of this season the group will be....
> 
> Rick
> Carl
> ...


Fixed               .


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 5, 2012)

Daryl is already signed past Season 4. How is he gonna die?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 5, 2012)

I think Jon Bernthal was signed past season 2 as well. Don't think that is necessarily a sign he is safe.


----------



## josh101 (Dec 5, 2012)

Actors sometimes sign 4+ year contracts to these type of cable shows, I know there's some hefty contracts involved with GoT.. 

It's all down to how much sway Kirkman has over the TV show if Daryl dies or not. AMC aren't going to kill off their most popular and profitable character, but if Kirkman has enough say in the show it would be just like him to get them to kill off Daryl.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 5, 2012)

I think Tyrese could take Daryl's place in popularity considering Daryl's character was partly based on Tyrese.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 5, 2012)

How is Daryl based on Tyrese exactly? Daryl is the most popular character and has a huge female fanbase. It will take a good 2-3 three seasons to make Tyrese what Daryl is today.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 5, 2012)

In the comics Tyrese showed up in issue 7, at the very beginning of the story. The producers basicaly split Tyrese's character into three, T-Dog, Daryl, and Shane. Daryl is Rick's right hand man, is implied to be involved with Carol, and is super soft hearted just like Tyrese. I'm not saying they're the same character obviously but Tyrese has the potential pull in a lot of Daryl's fanbase fan girls aside.


----------



## Gonder (Dec 5, 2012)

i like daryl his a cool character but his fangirls are beginning  to annoy me


----------



## Ae (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## U mad bro (Dec 5, 2012)

I have mixed feelings about this show. It's kinda epic but why do they have to kill one black man to replace him with another. That pretty racist.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Dec 5, 2012)

Oscar and T-Dog weren't that cool anyways, Tyreese is going to be much better.


----------



## Grape (Dec 5, 2012)

U mad bro said:


> I have mixed feelings about this show. It's kinda epic but why do they have to kill one black man to replace him with another. That pretty racist.



And then kill _him_ off and replace him with another


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 5, 2012)

I think black guys have been killed more than anyone this season. Also one Asian guy from the Governor's group. One black one asian rule I guess.


----------



## Grape (Dec 6, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> I think black guys have been killed more than anyone this season. Also one Asian guy from the Governor's group. One black *one* asian rule I guess.



better stay that way


----------



## Psychic (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 6, 2012)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Lavender (Dec 6, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> In the comics Tyrese showed up in issue 7, at the very beginning of the story. The producers basicaly split Tyrese's character into three, T-Dog, Daryl, and Shane. Daryl is Rick's right hand man, is implied to be involved with Carol, and is super soft hearted just like Tyrese. I'm not saying they're the same character obviously but Tyrese has the potential pull in a lot of Daryl's fanbase fan girls aside.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Who can REALLY be called Rick's right hand man? Who is it that kicks both Daryl's an Tyreese's ass in terms of badass?  

(AND was introduced in one of the coolest ways YET in TWD?)

This fucking guy right here.

Sgt. Abraham Fucking Ford.





I REALLY hope AMC includes Abraham and the others later on. Unless they end the show or something, there is just no WAY they can leave them out. 

Also, if they were included, they better not mess up the others of the Ford trio.   

*DAT* Rosita. 

As for casting?

I'd love to see Andy Mcphee. 



Dye the hair, change the accent (I'm not sure what accent he has in the comics. Comes with the pages not coming with sound. ) and you have Abraham.  He's an former wrestler, so he's got the physique right as well. 

The fact that he's not that bad an actor as well is also an plus.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 6, 2012)

Daryl and Glenn are not dying in this season 

But Carol is a goner indeed.


----------



## Grape (Dec 6, 2012)

Lavender said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Moon~ said:


> Daryl and Glenn are not dying in this season
> 
> But Carol is a goner indeed.



Carol is one of the only interesting people in the group. Guess she has to go


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 6, 2012)

If the baby dies then yeah Carol goes with her.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 6, 2012)

I want Andrea to get killed, that woman went from being all emo to living on just for the D.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 6, 2012)

Something that caught my attention was....


*Spoiler*: __ 



 When Glenn told Maggie in the promo let's end it tonight. In the comics Tyrese's daughter and her boyfriend make a suicide pact. Is it possible Glenn and Maggie will go for it? At this point both might be fed up with all this zombie apolypse.




Also am I the only who gets pissed when they don't kill the zombies on the prison fence? All the have to do is stab them through the fence. Less zombies = higher survival rate. Also if Hershell knew there was a hole in the back fence of the prison why not close it in the first place?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 6, 2012)

Wouldn't more zombies eventually gather around the fense again?

It's probably smart to keep them around, they can be your first line of defense


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 6, 2012)

In the comics I'm pretty sure that's why they didn't kill the fence zombies. If people ever found them they'd have to sift through hell first.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 6, 2012)

That makes sense. The Governor says the prison is the "Red Zone". I guess Rick is aware of the number of walkers around as well but his team is so cordinated they don't give a shit.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 6, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> Something that caught my attention was....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I think they're just talking about killing Merle.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 6, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> Something that caught my attention was....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Suzuku said:


> I think they're just talking about killing Merle.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually if you look at the trailer he is talking to Michonne then the scene quickly switches to Maggie. I honestly think he wants to team up with Michonne and kill the governor.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 6, 2012)

Anyway I wanna give my analysis on the trailer.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBt_s4QkKm4[/YOUTUBE] 


*Spoiler*: __ 





The beginning shows the Governor walking through smoke, as civilians scream and his men are aiming their guns. Possibly meaning that Rick goes back for Darryl and uses more smoke bombs or what ever he uses that makes smoke. Meaning the Darryl and Merle will possibly make it out alive.

That nerdy guy saying "The whole town is out on the street." probably means they're panicking and starting to question the Governor leadership and want him to do something about it/ or they want to leave Woodbury.

Then we get a small scene of Andrea running as civilians can be seen outside with cars which support the theory that they question his leadership and want to leave.

Glenn saying "You and I can end this tonight." to Michonne obviously means that he wants to take down the Governor, and then a random Maggie stare scene, Maggie doesn't look to happy? Maybe she doesn't like to see Glenn act so vengeful?

Then a scene of Rick with binoculars[perhaps he is paranoid about an attack from the Governor?] and is constantly looking out.

Then Andrea says "I want to go see them." which obviously refers to Rick's group. She probably assumes/knows they're alive because she seen Darryl. Not only that but if my theory of Rick returning for Darryl is true then she must have seen Rick as well.

Then there is a scene of Andrea going to the prison[while Rick points a gun at her] with what appears to be a pet walker? Maybe she picked up some tricks from Michonne? 

A random scene of the Governor aiming a gun. Then Michonne says "He's coming." obviously referring to the Governor. Though I wonder how even the fight will be? It seems that Woodbury civilians question his leadership and want to leave. And most of his men/lackeys were probably killed. So what threat could he possibly bring if he is only one guy with a few decent weapons?

Next scene is Glenn running while looking at something with a gun in his hand? Either some random walker scene/ or the Governor attacking. ANd Carol is right behind him? Clearly if they're all positioned well what threat would the Governor possibly be with little to no men?

Next scene is Darryl running through the forest. Note it's day time meaning he gets away from Woodbury safely? My question is what is he doing in the forest? Is he chasing a fleeing Governor? Did the prison get overtaken and the group got split up/ had to escape to the forest?

Next scene is Maggie,Carol,Beth,and Carl all armed walking somewhere? They're clearly still in the prison grounds? And they don't seem to be running for their lives? Maybe walker problems? Maybe they're going to kill the Walkers that are behind the fence?

Next scene is Governor rapidly firing at something? And he's in a car? So either he is shooting up the prison[I wanna say he is in a forest because of the tree's in the background, but the Prison is not that far away from tree's.. so.] shooting at a running target/hunting someone down with a car.

Next scene is Andrea and Governor hugging, and the Governor not being sure who's side is she on. And then there is a scene of Andrea at Woodbury entrance at night with multiple people pointing guns at her[So the governor does have some men left.] This is clearly after she has done traitorous things against woodbury/or after she returns from the prison. I just hope she will act as a spy for Rick's group, and leak information. Only returning to get more information.

Next scene is Glenn's "What the hell is he doing here." Well... this scene confuses me a bit. For one... Michonne is right next Glenn... and it's day time. Though he is obviously talking about Merle. Though now this leads me to believe that when Rick went back for Darryl he sent Michonne,Glenn,and Maggie ahead without him. And he didn't make it back to the Prison until the next day[if he did Glenn would be saying that in the Prison during the night]. 

Next scene is Michonne running away from some vehicle and then someone[Rick?] running away from rapid gunfire[This supports my theory that the group is forced outside the prison, and the Governor is hunting them down with vehicles.] Also him running away from gunfire made be the scene where the Governor is rapidly shooting earlier in the trailer.

Next scene is Carl telling Rick to stop being the leader. This must mean Rick messes up and someone dies[Maybe Carol?] and Carl feels that Rick is not fit enough to be leader anymore?

Then the scene of Michonne charging at some walkers[and there is a vehicle near the walkers] probably meaning that she was trying to sneak around the Governor while he was distracted shooting at someone and take him from behind.

Then we see Michonne killing some zombies. Nothing special. And then Beth kisses Rick[and in the background you can see Hershel hugging someone? Maggie?] Honestly I feel that this kiss was platonic and she doesn't want that D. Due to the fact that Hershel is hugging someone maybe the group is just having some affectionate victory hugs and kisses? Though they're still in the prison, while most scenes from the trailer show the group escaping/running in the forest. Meaning they're celebrating the fact that Glenn and Maggie made it back safely[and she is grateful that her sister was saved so she kissed Rick, and which was also why Hershel was hugging Maggie.] 

And then there is Hershel "Get back here" as Rick is leaving somewhere and he is clearly armed. I would like to point out in that scene that everyone except Merle,Darryl,and Carl are present. Even Carol is present. But where is Judith? Merle? Hell where is Tyrese's group? Anyway they're clearly in the prison, so now I'm utterly confused? I wonder if they lose the prison or not? I guess they are forced out, hunted, kill the Governor, and then return to the prison? Though Rick is armed and ready to go? And earlier on Glenn seemed to be ready to go with Michonne to kill the Governor? I guess Rick was armed and wanted to end this but the Governor ended up bringing the fight to him?

Well.. that's all I got.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 7, 2012)

Spot on prediction bro!

One thing that keeps pissing me off is how Rick said the armory was picked clean and then a few episodes back Daryl told him they are low on ammo but they have machine guns in this episode. Unless the save them for now this makes no sense at all. Seriously the writers just put themselves in a whole by saying the armory was picked clean. They should have just said there was some ammo. That way Rick's group would be justified of packing some heat.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 7, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Carol is one of the only interesting people in the group. Guess she has to go



Interesting because I think she's quite boring.But tastes and opinions let's say.



BringerOfChaos said:


> Anyway I wanna give my analysis on the trailer.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBt_s4QkKm4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



I can't watch the video :/

But yeah very good predictions.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe it's too much but maybe Governor kidnapped Judith and someonelse with her?


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 7, 2012)

Judith has no place in this series to be honest. I actually forgot there was a baby.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 7, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> I think they're just talking about killing Merle.



The title "Suicide King" is kind of fishy. That's why I think is Glenn and Maggie. Glenn said let's end it tonight which leads me to believe they will go for it but back off at last minute.


----------



## Grape (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't see Maggie or Glenn being the type to suicide.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah definitely not Glenn.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 7, 2012)

Carol?


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 7, 2012)

Here's a chart with all the kills this far......



Shane had 30 kills before he died by the way.


----------



## josh101 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hershel only has 19 kills? I thought the group would put more use to his infinite ammo cheat.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2012)

so....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Carl tells Rick to gtfo and stop being the leader.. Rick cries in the corner and in retaliation, steals Beth from Carl and makes out with her.


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 7, 2012)

Maggie needs to go. Her accent is annoying


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 8, 2012)

I'll fuck the shit out of that accent


----------



## Bleach (Dec 8, 2012)

Fuck you haters. Maggie for life. She's british and pulls that southern accent off really well.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2012)

I thought she was English-born but raised in America...or was it American-born but raised in England.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 8, 2012)

She was born and Philly and moved to England as a teen I think.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 8, 2012)

And her southern accent is overdone to the point it's annoying sometimes. I say that as a southerner myself.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 8, 2012)

I agree with that. When she told The Governor " I don't anything about that" it sounded forced but shit I was to distracted at the fact that she was shirtless.


----------



## Lavender (Dec 8, 2012)

Fuck, i just noticed that Chad Coleman's voices Coach from Left 4 Dead 2.

So that means....Tyreese....



*=* 



Is the same freaking guy. 

Classy move there, Kirkman.  Classy move.  

Now if only there were an Hammer in L4D 2. ​


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 8, 2012)

Hershell knows there is a hole in a fence in the back of the prison and that sometimes walkers sneak in but the group doesn't close it? That makes no sense at all.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 8, 2012)

Today I found a novel of TWD.I think it's about Governor.

Is it worth a shot? (because lolmymoneyisimportant)


----------



## αce (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm broke too.
And I dunno didn't read the comic.


----------



## αce (Dec 8, 2012)

that doesn't sound like a suicide "end this tonight"
it sounds like a "lets fuck shit up"


----------



## Lavender (Dec 8, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Today I found a novel of TWD.I think it's about Governor.
> 
> Is it worth a shot? (because lolmymoneyisimportant)



Yes.


It's canon to the comic, but Morrissey has said that his rendition of the Governor, is based from the novel. So it is also canon to the tv-series, in an sense.

So if you want to get more of an look at the Governor's past and why he is like he is? 

Yes, you should read it.  It's probably gonna explain more about The Governor than the Tv-series ever will.

Alos, Road to Woodbury is worth checking out, it's the sequel to Rise of the Governor...and an damn fine read, the both of'em if you ask me.

Totally worth the cash.​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 8, 2012)

I wonder how much outrage there will be when...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tyrese dies and is replaced by Morgan


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 8, 2012)

^                      .


----------



## Fan o Flight (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm waiting for the day where the creators make fun of themselves on an episode where Tyrese refuses to add another black guy to the team to ensure his survival.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 8, 2012)

I just remembered that we wouldn't get another Walking Dead episode this week. Or the next. Or the next. Or even after that...


----------



## Friday (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah it's somewhat depressing. The only 2 shows that I am currently watching are on hiatus (Adventure Time is the second).

The only reasons I like Sundays is because of this show :\


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 9, 2012)

All the good shows are on hiatus


----------



## Psychic (Dec 9, 2012)

Dexter is still on.


----------



## Laura (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh that reminds me!


----------



## Friday (Dec 10, 2012)

Don't know if this has been posted but it's something to certainly geek over.



Nevermind, I just saw it was posted


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 10, 2012)

Do u guys think the walking dead games are worth the money? Thinkin bout pickin it up, n does it follow the story of the show btw?


----------



## Laura (Dec 10, 2012)

This thread needs more pictures of zombies.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 10, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> Do u guys think the walking dead games are worth the money? Thinkin bout pickin it up, n does it follow the story of the show btw?


Yeah they're really good. Won GOTY on Spike TV awards this year. And no the games are based on the comic with a different cast of characters. There is an FPS game coming out next year based on the TV show though.


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 10, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> Do u guys think the walking dead games are worth the money? Thinkin bout pickin it up, n does it follow the story of the show btw?



yes trust me, if you like the show, you'll love the game, its epic


----------



## Friday (Dec 10, 2012)

which game exactly?

I think there's a facebook game and this other online game w/ Clementine.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 10, 2012)

Friday said:


> which game exactly?
> 
> I think there's a facebook game and this other online game w/ Clementine.


[YOUTUBE]Y9SnHso3ezE[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty sure he's talking about that one since you have to pay for it.


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 10, 2012)

Friday said:


> which game exactly?
> I think there's a facebook game and this other online game w/ Clementine.



The newest one. I saw the review in game informer and thought bout picking it up. But needed more opinions because u know how gi is sometimes, same a games aweosme turns out to be shit.



shyakugaun said:


> yes trust me, if you like the show, you'll love the game, its epic





Suzuku said:


> Yeah they're really good. Won GOTY on Spike TV awards this year. And no the games are based on the comic with a different cast of characters. There is an FPS game coming out next year based on the TV show though.



Interesting. I'll definitely pick it up than and nice that FPS definitely peaks my interest considering I haven't read the comkics. But I'll probably have to watch the cut scenes somewhere to catch up. I can only imagine hyow far back in the comics I would be


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 10, 2012)

^ It's not based on stories directly on the comics. The video game is just set in the same world. It's like a spin-off.


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 10, 2012)

Sounds fun either way man. As long as the general rick, daryl, michonne, ect... characters still in the game I could catch up watching cut scenes and stuff online


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 11, 2012)

WAD said:


> I wonder how much outrage there will be when...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Don't worry. Apparently Morgan is dying on the same episode.


----------



## Laura (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh, well that's alright then.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 11, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> Do u guys think the walking dead games are worth the money? Thinkin bout pickin it up, n does it follow the story of the show btw?



One of the best games of the year. It follows a guy named Lee, and is set in the universe of the comics.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 14, 2012)

Anybody thinks Rick will stay in the prison after this whole deal with The Governor is over? Hershell's farm was overrun unlike in the comics .


----------



## Eki (Dec 15, 2012)

Nah, Rick will be the new king


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 15, 2012)

Man, I know this is about the TV show, and trust me until two months ago I was a TV show only viewer, but you guys NEED to read the comics. I am ranting and raving about the latest issue it is so good.

If anyone wants links on where they can read it just PM me and I'll hook you up.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 16, 2012)

This two month wait is killing me


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 16, 2012)

Better than the original 1 year wait


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2012)

What one year wait?


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 16, 2012)

Id probably get irritated pretty fast if there were no shows til feburary. Luckily for me new spartacus season begins in january


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 16, 2012)

Did you know this?



> *First Two Seasons of ?The Walking Dead? to Be Rebroadcast in Black and White*
> 
> If there?s one shade I associate with AMC?s The Walking Dead, it?s red ? as in the color of all that stomach-turning blood and gore. But perhaps that?s only because I haven?t read Robert Kirkman?s comic, which is illustrated in stark black and white. And starting in February, older episodes of the series will be presented the same way. Get ready to revisit the early days of the zombie apocalypse, only this time without color. More info after the jump.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah, I think it's really cool. People may generally prefer colorized entertainment, but there's a certain level of atmosphere that you can only feel when watching something in black and white.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

It emphasizes the lighting more. Which is probably the most important visual aspect to horror.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 18, 2012)

Episode 9, 10 and 11 description. Contains semi-spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Season 3 Episode 9 -- The Suicide King 
Air date: Feb. 10

Rick tries to rescue one of his group members. Woodbury is in disarray after a recent attack.
New guests staying in the prison are a cause for concern.

Season 3 Episode 10 -- Home 
Air date: TBA

The group is preparing their next step. Rick goes in search of his lost friend and meanwhile, Daryl and Merle are wondering if they themselves made the right decisions.
The governor of Woodbury tries to restore order in the town and is planning to punish the people responsible for the chaos.

Season 3 Episode 11 -- I Ain?t A Judas 
Air date: TBA

Rick and the group are forced to make a decision now that their safety is no longer guaranteed.
Andrea feels uncomfortable now that Woodbury has become a police state.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 23, 2012)

I just started to play the games and wow. They have really blown me away. I just finished episode 3 and it's been a fantastic ride. I just really love how they play out. It isn't completely action but it's not a quick-time event game either. They did the mix really well and it's worth it.

Does anyone know how many episodes they will have total or will it keep going on for as long as it can?


----------



## The World (Dec 23, 2012)

There are 5 episodes.

With plans to make a second season of games in the near future.


----------



## Impact (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm interested in watching the first and second in black and white I do recall them showing the first of the WD in black and white it was pretty awesome it felt completely different watching it without color.


----------



## Jing (Dec 24, 2012)

Its getting a fourth season, obviously. But Glenn Mazzara is stepping down from showrunner cause of a "difference of opinion" with AMC.


Chevy Chase

First Darabont, now this.


----------



## Impact (Dec 24, 2012)

Are they serious? If it's true I'm not to happy right now


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Dec 24, 2012)

I swear the management at AMC can be ridiculously idiotic sometimes


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 24, 2012)

lol everyone freaking out like this actually means shit.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 2, 2013)

Reviewing Walking Dead Season 3 so far and speculation on future events
[YOUTUBE]lM8dxINt69Y[/YOUTUBE]

In case that doesn't work, link to my channel:


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 2, 2013)

Bleach said:


> Fuck you haters. Maggie for life. She's british and pulls that southern accent off really well.



No, she really doesn't. Nobody around here talks like that.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2013)

Once AMC ruins a character (Maggie) ALL ASPECTS OF THAT CHARACTER FAIL LALALALALA!


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2013)

New Season 3 trailer:


----------



## Jacob Shekelstein (Jan 2, 2013)

Michone <3 Dat Katana wielding badass


----------



## Rika24 (Jan 3, 2013)

all right, i didn't read the topic, just want to post.

i saw the first season on DVD a while back and my favorite was Glenn. i got season 2 on DVD for Christmas and started to really like Daryl. 

i just marathoned all of season 3 online up to the current episode and throughout the season i've fallen more and more in love with Daryl. So while watching the mid-season final i felt a lot of anxiety out of worry, i swear, my heart rate had actually increased during the rescue and when Daryl disappeared. but i outright gasped at that final scene and i actually started screaming at my computer at Andrea "DO SOMETHING!!"

never in my life have i felt this much freakin anxiety over a fictional world. the closest was involving Sirius and Lupin in the HP books, Xander and Spike in S7, or the Tobito reveal, but even those moments were nothing in comparison to how i felt watching that last episode... and now i'm too wired to sleep lol, why did i have to watch that final episode tonight?

i am so worried about Daryl right now, he's become my new top favorite male character, even surpassing KAKASHI! yeah, you heard right, there is now someone i officially love more than Kakashi now. i even replaced my Kakashi wallpaper with one of Daryl lol

um, so. this is how my favorites go according to season (bold means high favorite)

characters that stood out to me were:

Season 1:
*Glenn*, Rick, Andrea, and T-Dog

Season 2:
*Glenn*, *Daryl*, Dale, T-Dog, *Andrea*

Season 3:
*Glenn*, *Daryl*, *T-Dog*, Michonne, *Maggie*, Rick, Carl, Oscar, Tyreese

overall my favorites are:

1. Daryl
2. Glenn
3. Maggie
4. T-Dog
5. Carl
6. Rick
7. Andrea (low because of how she's acting this season)
8. Dale
9. Michonne
10. Oscar/Tyreese (this will most likely change later on after getting to know Tyreese's character more)

so um, off topic but is there a Daryl FC like there are naruto FCs here?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 3, 2013)

Nah, there's no Daryl FC. You can go ahead and make one.

But rating T-Dog above Carl...

You.


----------



## Rika24 (Jan 3, 2013)

i only put T-Dog ahead of Carl because i never liked him until season 3, while i've liked T-Dog since season 1

well i'm gonna have to fix that right now, Daryl must have a FC!


----------



## martryn (Jan 3, 2013)

AMC ruined Andrea.  Trying to play the Walking Dead board game and no one ever wants to play Andrea because she's such a cunt in the series.  Now it sounds as if Andrea is going to be in Woodbury for all of Season 3.  After she was a complete fuck-up in season 2, there might not be a recovery for Andrea in the series.


----------



## Synn (Jan 3, 2013)

I only care about Michonne, tbh.


----------



## Zach (Jan 3, 2013)

Daryl and Michonne are awesome

Rick going psycho is interesting


----------



## Whitebeard (Jan 3, 2013)

martryn said:


> AMC ruined Andrea.  Trying to play the Walking Dead board game and no one ever wants to play Andrea because she's such a cunt in the series.  Now it sounds as if Andrea is going to be in Woodbury for all of Season 3.  After she was a complete fuck-up in season 2, there might not be a recovery for Andrea in the series.



This right here, Andrea is horrible in the show.


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 3, 2013)

I read the description from all the episode and it appears that


*Spoiler*: __ 



The prison arc will continue through season 4


----------



## Bringer (Jan 4, 2013)

LOL

What if Rick is still in a coma? And all of this is a dream?

And when he wakes up, he finds out Lori has been cheating on him with Shane. He files a divorce and Andrea is his lawyer, later on he arrests Merle and Darryl. And somehow all the characters in the show make a appearance in some way shape or form when he wakes up. 


That would be terrible and cheap ending. But to be fair... Kirkman kinda wrote himself into a corner in this universe. The world is so broken to the point where there is no fixing it... it either runs until it gets stale, or everyone dies.


----------



## Lavender (Jan 4, 2013)

Irreparable world? 

Not quite.

Kirkman actually answered an question like that in the Letter hacks, and the answer went like this.

Q: _Can humans ever win, and rebuild civilization_?

A: _The short answer is 'yes.' If somehow humans were able to survive long enough for all the walkers in the Walking Dead universe to become incapacitated due to decay or outright death, humans could rebuild civilization. However, there is still a possibility that one or a group of humans could die unexpectedly when no one is around. As there is no cure, and everyone that dies reanimates as a zombie, the threat of another zombie apocalypse taking over the world will always loom_.

So it all depends on how long they can and are willing to survive.​


----------



## Whitebeard (Jan 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avpUF-siYm4[/YOUTUBE]
Merle Wallace


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Jan 5, 2013)

It's really sad what was done with Andrea in the show, but at the same time the actress portraying her is just so terrible that I'm not sure it's entirely the writer's choices with her that lead to my unbound hatred for her.




BringerOfChaos said:


> LOL
> 
> What if Rick is still in a coma? And all of this is a dream?
> 
> And when he wakes up, he finds out Lori has been cheating on him with Shane. He files a divorce and Andrea is his lawyer, later on he arrests Merle and Darryl. And somehow all the characters in the show make a appearance in some way shape or form when he wakes up.



LOST


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 5, 2013)

Apparently the actress that plays Andrea spilled the beans on Twitter and later erased it.


----------



## Rika24 (Jan 5, 2013)

do we know yet if the actors playing Glenn and Daryl will be returning for season 4?

and can someone PM me the episode summaries for the remaining episodes for season 3 please?


*Spoiler*: __ 



i read that Glenn dies during the Gov arc in the comics right? the last scene of the preview where Rick is walking away like he's on a revenge kick has me worried tha Glenn's death is happening soon, or they're possibly putting Daryl in Glenn's place to switch things around since i read that it was Dale that gets his leg cut off and survives originally




and btw, any Daryl fans please feel free to join the FC, link in my sig


----------



## Jing (Jan 5, 2013)

Whatd she say?

And Glenn isnt going anywhere for awhile stop worrying.


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 6, 2013)

Glenn is not going anywhere. I doubt that he will die in the series at all since is different from the comics.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 14, 2013)

The remaining episodes's titles for the 3rd Season are here:

S03E09 – The Suicide King – 10th Feb 2013 
S03E10 – Home – 17th Feb 2013 
S03E11 – I Ain't A Judas – 24th Feb 2013 
S03E12 – Clear – 3rd Mar 2013 
S03E13 – Pale Horse – 10th Mar 2013 
S03E14 – Killer Within, Part I – 17th Mar 2013 
S03E15 – This Sorrowful Life – 24th Mar 2013 
S03E16 – Welcome to the Tombs – 31st Mar 2013


----------



## Rika24 (Jan 15, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> The remaining episodes's titles for the 3rd Season are here:
> 
> S03E09 ? The Suicide King ? 10th Feb 2013
> S03E10 ? Home ? 17th Feb 2013
> ...



ep 11 sounds like something something Daryl would say, and the titles for 14 and 15 sound familiar for some reason...


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 15, 2013)

I've been watching this.


----------



## Jing (Jan 15, 2013)

Episode 15 is the title of one of the books.


----------



## Psychic (Jan 15, 2013)

If the infection is in the air....If they can somehow find a way to purify it or find an antidote to it, then the humans can stay dead.


----------



## Psychic (Feb 4, 2013)

Walking Dead comes back 2/10. Bumpin'


----------



## Impact (Feb 4, 2013)

Any Walking dead fan should know this already


----------



## Zach (Feb 4, 2013)

We can't wait


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2013)

I want to see some dead zombies now!


----------



## KidTony (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm not sure why people are hating on show andrea. I'm preety far along in the comics (issue 40) and so far, comic andrea isn't some fantastic character, shes just less bitchy--but this isn't the triple shutgun murder crime everyone is crying about.

A worse take on the character is by far show Michone. In the book, she isn't a stoic loner like the show has presented her, she's not a badass because she's this cool, quiet amazing fighter that doesn't like compmany because people slow her down, she's a badass in spite of not being anything like that. She doesn't shun company, and was more than happy to turn in her weapons for a chance at saftey within the group.


----------



## josh101 (Feb 4, 2013)

^ She didn't start like that. She eventually warmed to the group like she probably will in the TV series. Can't really judge Michonne in the TV show yet, it's too soon. Unlike Andrea who people have seen over three seasons now. All though I don't get all the hate on her either.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 4, 2013)

I dunno. Michonne in the TV show comes off as super human badass who'd rather be left alone, as opposed to the comic version who wanted to be part of the group from the get go. 

I have a hard time imagining show michone giving anybody a blowjob. To me, it's like they tried to make her too badass, this katana wielding chick that can stealth-hide in trees and take out 4 people with assault rifles. I think the comic succeded in making her badass without trying too hard, she just was a good character from the get go.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Also, the rape scene was a very important aspect of her character, as well as her subsequent brutal revenge on the governor. I knew they weren't going to go that far on the TV show, but imo they compltely botched it. She went after him not out of revenge for him being horribly cruel to her, but because he sent men to kill her--nowhere near the imense impact of those issues of the comic.


----------



## Impact (Feb 4, 2013)

^ Spoilers Spoilers everywhere thanks for that btw


----------



## KidTony (Feb 4, 2013)

yeah, sorry about that.


----------



## Lavender (Feb 5, 2013)

KidTony said:


> I'm not sure why people are hating on show andrea. I'm preety far along in the comics (issue 40) and so far, comic andrea isn't some fantastic character, shes just less bitchy--but this isn't the triple shutgun murder crime everyone is crying about.



Reasons why comic fans rage over Andrea.


*Spoiler*: __ 





1. The lack of The Dale Relationship. 

2. The fact that unlike being an valueable part of the group (which she is and always has been in the comic.), she is either whining or downplayed by others. People are all '' nooooo, dont let her use guns. She's emotional and an woman. '' In the comic, everyone is '' ooohhhh, let's give the person who actually knows how to use an rifle an freaking rifle. ''

She is viewed as valeuable and crucial to the group's safety in the comic. In the tv-show, she is looked more as an burden than anything.

3. The fact that the comic Andrea has good judge of character. The tv-series one hasn't. At all. Examples, Shane and The Governor.

4. The Governor relationship. In the comic, they never really meet eye to *EYE* (get it? hehehe ),

The relationship is so out of the fucking blue. And it only makes the readers alienate her, because she is together with this very sick and evil character. 





As for me....i like Laurie. I think she's an nice girl, and an good actor.  It's the writing that makes the fans angry.​


----------



## martryn (Feb 5, 2013)

It's reasonable rage.  My brother doesn't read the comic and Andrea is his least favorite character, and it's hard to defend her, despite the fact the graphic novel Andrea is probably my second favorite character.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 5, 2013)

Lori and Michone

I hate Lori cause she was an active bitch for 2 seasons. 2 seasons. I'm sorry you can't watch your fucking kid during the zombie apocalypse? You treat a man who basically raised your kid, fucked you, and kept you safe from brain dead zombies with utter contempt because he didn't pull a leroy jinkins to save your husband. The same man who lost his own wife and children and a man he thought was like his brother? Yeah defiantly can't be woman about this and settle that drama right now. Nope instead you "kindly" suggest that Rick should "take care" of the "threat to his family."...... an entire season later. Now not excusing Shane...but damn. But wait there is more. When Rick, reluctantly I might add, takes care of business you know what this bitch reaction is.... ABJECT HORROR... makes a man feel good choosing a hoe over a bro...

And Michoene....

Her dialogue is;
le stare
le grimace
le "don't touch me"
le ninja
le"give me my sword"
le stoic

I mean sure that's 6 more lines than t-dog...but that's a pretty low bar. Instead of making her a complex character of a background I'd love to hear or see....she's instead a walking scowl. But she killz zombies!! Well you know who also kills zombies? Daryl. You know why people like Daryl? FUCKING DIALOGUE. Meaningful interactions with other characters. A PERSONALITY. Call Andrea a stupid cunt, but she's never an example of lazy writing. Even if her only real purpose is to be the devils advocate.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 5, 2013)

Andrea has been written differently, but she has never been written badly. The momment they didn't kill her off at the end of season two, i knew she was one of the most important characters and the show acknowleges that by giving her so much attention in season 3.

Her relationship with governor was actually not a bad touch as far as i'm concerned. Show governor has been more fleshed out as a character, and is less outright cruel than his counterpart (or at least he hides it better)


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 5, 2013)

commercials have the governor with the eyepatch


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 6, 2013)

Finally next week the Walking Dead returns. I have a feeling Merle is a goner the first episode. I mean, what the hell will they do with him?


----------



## Rika24 (Feb 6, 2013)

i'm equal parts excited and afraid for the new episodes. Daryl you better stay alive


----------



## James Bond (Feb 6, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Finally next week the Walking Dead returns. I have a feeling Merle is a goner the first episode. I mean, what the hell will they do with him?



He'll be Vegeta'nanaorised, yes that is a word.


----------



## Lavender (Feb 6, 2013)

It'd be a bummer if Merle dies.

Rooker has made Merle the character you love to hate. And he does it really good.

So i atleast hope, if he goes out, that he doesn't go out like freakin Oscar. 

​


----------



## Impact (Feb 6, 2013)

Merle better not die 

Though I know he going to sooner or later its inevitable


----------



## Lavender (Feb 7, 2013)

Thinking back, at the episode ''Nebraska'', i noiced something. A slight hint at what's to come.


If you'r up to speed with the comics, feel free to push this one. If not, choose for yourselves.

*Spoiler*: __ 



The guys...Dave and Tony, state that they were on their way away from it all, and that they were orignially on their way to an refugee camp near DC.

Am i the only one thinking they clearly meant the Alexandria safezone from the comics? 

Where pretty much the entirety of the series takes place?

Where hopefully the cast will arrive at either next season (could also be that they do an changed version of ''fear the hunters arc''.) on the road or the season after that?

Just sayin. I am surprised nobody else seemed to have picked this up.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 7, 2013)

I hadn't picked that up. That actually makes sense.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2013)

Merle is going to die.

But it better not be before his sword fight with Michonne.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 8, 2013)

I think I'm in the minority that finds Michonne annoying as hell. Like dude said before me, all she does is scowl. She has no personality


----------



## Lavender (Feb 8, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> I hadn't picked that up. That actually makes sense.



It does, doesn't it?  


Pays off to rewatch the older episodes once in a while. I myself didnt notice it until....like very recently.  ​


----------



## Psychic (Feb 8, 2013)

Did anyone else see this superbowl commercial, because I totally missed it.

[YOUTUBE]flkVL9NQAFM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 9, 2013)

Tomorrow. My body is ready.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 10, 2013)

IT. IS. TIME.


----------



## Harihara (Feb 10, 2013)

Finally

1010


----------



## Impact (Feb 10, 2013)

Been waiting all day for this


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 10, 2013)

What a way to come back


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2013)

Fucking dat Gov


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 10, 2013)

I lol'd at how the Governor gave zero fucks.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 10, 2013)

My body can't handle this....I was not prepared.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 10, 2013)

Daryl gone, but who cares, we have a new #2


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 10, 2013)

Daryl


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2013)

But fucking Daryl had been so G.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 10, 2013)

Daryl being a true G very impressive.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 10, 2013)

Them Dixon boys.


----------



## Impact (Feb 10, 2013)

Damn didn't expect Daryl would leave this early it's not going to be the same with him gone


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2013)

topic this inactive with the show on?


----------



## Dejablue (Feb 10, 2013)

Hahahaha the gov just walks up *pow* Walk away.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 10, 2013)

glen became the man; rick better check himself his spot as alpha male aint looking so good


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2013)

Gov walks out
Puts bullet in suffering person
????????
Leaves


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 10, 2013)

Governer still giving no fucks


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 10, 2013)

Carl has hit puberty.


----------



## Impact (Feb 10, 2013)

@Vasto it's because their to focused on the show to post and watch 

Seriously wanted Andrea to shoot the guy on the ground it would've been badass


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 10, 2013)

Mr. Guvna', tear down this wall.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 10, 2013)

I feel for carol :/


----------



## Dejablue (Feb 10, 2013)

Carol's reaction mirrors everyone watching


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a bad feeling the Dixon brothers wont last till next season.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 10, 2013)

sucks that baby stands no chance in this world


----------



## Dejablue (Feb 10, 2013)

Lol that speech was all it took to quiet the crowd?


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 10, 2013)

Could they actually be making Andrea into a good character?


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 10, 2013)

Andrea is good for something I guess, still funny she'll be asked to leave


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> I have a bad feeling the Dixon brothers wont last till next season.



 I hope you are wrong.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 10, 2013)

Whoa Rick's lost it.


----------



## Dejablue (Feb 10, 2013)

woooooo I'm the ghost of christmas Lori....


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 10, 2013)

Rick is fucking looney


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 10, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> I hope you are wrong.



I hope so too. 

Damn Rick, don't go crazy in front of your dog Tyrese. You need him and his hammer.


----------



## Impact (Feb 10, 2013)

Its official rick has totally lost his marbles..... again


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I want the governor to die next episode, or at least at the end of the season, like he died in the comics.




Anyways, this episode was hot, yo...Ghost Lori was scary as fuck.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 10, 2013)

Tyrese will be back soon hopefully I like the actor that plays him.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 10, 2013)

man even in the after life, Lori's still a bitch


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 10, 2013)

really feel bad for that baby though... she doesn't stand a chance, especially whoever gets stuck with her


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 10, 2013)

Merle definitely brought the laughs


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 10, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> man even in the after life, Lori's still a bitch



Bitch was just standing there, being a creepy bitch.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 10, 2013)

seriously lol him getting cock slapped in the back of the head was so deserved


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 10, 2013)

Comic Spoiler 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Also about Daryl and Maryl, anyone thinks they might just be gone and mind their own business? When Daryl picked to stay with his brother, I thought it was just like an entrance of getting rid of them since they aren't part of the original comics (although they said they are making both differently)


----------



## Bringer (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks like the Dixon Brothers will be the side plot of next episode, it's not the end.

Anyway Rick is so stupid IMO... when watching the trailer I thought when Carl told Rick to step down Carl was being a stupid shit but now I agree... 

I would have allowed Darryl and Merle to join... I would have allowed Tyrese group to join. And then I would have tried getting Andrea on there side, and also keep Michonne.

With all dat fire power on their side they would kick the governor ass...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2013)

I wonder what would have happened if Shane were still alive. This is a time he would have come in handy.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 10, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> I wonder what would have happened if Shane were still alive. This is a time he would have come in handy.



Fuckking YES!!

I think Shane would also be unstable, but I think his choices would've been better for the most part. like if it came to Tyrese I don't think he would even have the patience for new people and would've killed the prisoners the moment he got the chance. But probably would've been more cautious when approaching ty and his group. He would've still lost it if Lori died though. Probably moreso than Rick cause well.... its complicated :/


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 10, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong but was that Merle falling off a bridge in the preview


----------



## Doom85 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ghost Lori was creepy as fuck. The way her face was in shadow reminded me of The Sopranos where Tony saw his dead mother covered in shadows in two separate dreams.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 10, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but was that Merle falling off a bridge in the preview



looked like it to me as if he and daryl gotinto a fight or something and that accident happened, not sure bout where rick is off to though. looks like hes trying to get to Daryl... not sure though


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 10, 2013)

I think he's going to see Morgan


----------



## josh101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Fucking hate that ugly skinny ass little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with Tyrese's group. His ugly fish head just makes me want to punch him... "It's only a kid and a women"... yeah, either one of them would kick your ass, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Friday (Feb 11, 2013)

I think Morgan was confirmed for season finale.

Anyway, it looks like Daryl will rejoin, don't really think Merle will. There are previews that showed Andrea thinking about attacking the governor in his sleep.

Just can't wait till Andrea sees the group again.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 11, 2013)

Actually I read somewhere that he is on episode three but is not out of the question him going to the prison.

Is safe to say that Hershell is a sure goner. Plus.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



someone commits suicide and Rick blames Tyrese for it.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 11, 2013)

Kinda a slow episode. Rick continues to go batshit crazy with all this pressure. I'm guessing he will break before the season is over. And what was with that Beth love? Weird.

Also, I've always wondered how Rick keeps his hair greased back like that...


----------



## Brian (Feb 11, 2013)

Time for Carl to step up and take the leadership position


----------



## StarlyMermaid (Feb 11, 2013)

The group needs Daryl and Rick is losing it, poor guy.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 11, 2013)

I wonder if they'll do to Beth in show what they did to Lori in the comic.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Feb 11, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> seriously lol him getting cock slapped in the back of the head was so deserved



That really was my favorite part of the episode XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2013)

The funniest part of that episode to me is still when the gov walked out, shot dude, then walked backside. I lol every time I saw it.


----------



## Lavender (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm just waiting for The Gov to grow that sweet Fu Manchu his comic-self has. He already (sorta) has the eyepatch thing going already, except being placed wrong for some reason. 

But i want the Fu Manchu. It's there to show that he really has become evil. His descent into madness.


Because, y'know, Fu Manchu's are evil.




If not, It's the biggest and for me only disappoint  of Season 3. ​


----------



## Kiddo626 (Feb 11, 2013)

Man, Daryl sure picked a crappy time to leave the group, just as Rick starts to lose his shit.  Or maybe... Daryl leaving was one of the reasons for Rick's meltdown?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> The funniest part of that episode to me is still when the gov walked out, shot dude, then walked backside. I lol every time I saw it.



this

also didnt read the rest of the pages

but tbh i felt this was a pretty weak episode considering the break it had

had very minimal action

also like vld mentioned there was a lot of inadvertently cheesy moments

i think im starting to become a book purist


----------



## James Bond (Feb 11, 2013)

I was a little annoyed at Daryl when he seemed to be quite scared at the start, I thought he would've been more stoic about the situation considering he's a badass.


----------



## Psychic (Feb 11, 2013)

I was upset with this episode; it fail to deliver any kind of excitement. Maybe the walking dead had lost it....I don't know. Also, I'm glad it's different from the comic book which was written in a time before any new technological advances. My point is, the show needs to be more up to date, unless it's some kind of alternate universe, which seems more plausible.


----------



## Jing (Feb 11, 2013)

Annnnnnd full spoilers for the next episode is out.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 11, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> I wonder if they'll do to Beth in show what they did to Lori in the comic.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was thinking that, but that also means that the Governor will die. Obviously he will die this season since he died in Issue 48.

If that happens that means Hershel will die as well. 




I don't want that to happen to Beth though. 

@Jing, PM it please?


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 11, 2013)

James Bond said:


> I was a little annoyed at Daryl when he seemed to be quite scared at the start, I thought he would've been more stoic about the situation considering he's a badass.



This. 

The way he was breathing heavily. I thought he was about to cry. Darryl you disappoint for the first time in this series history. 

Merle was just Merle throughout the ordeal.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 11, 2013)

Kaitou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually


*Spoiler*: __ 



The prison arc will go past Season 3 so it wouldn't surprised me if the Governor lives through mid-Season 4


----------



## John (Feb 11, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Tyrese will be back soon hopefully I like the actor that plays him.


Yeah he was great in The Wire.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Feb 11, 2013)

Beth should fuck Rick.


----------



## Firestormer (Feb 11, 2013)

About Beth:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think she'll live through the prison arc. Something tells me she'll kinda replace Sophia as the one that Glenn and Maggie are raising.


----------



## Laura (Feb 11, 2013)

Firestormer's post count finally went up! 


/stalking


----------



## Firestormer (Feb 11, 2013)

Laura said:


> Firestormer's post count finally went up!
> 
> 
> /stalking



 

I should delete some posts just to troll you now


----------



## Mexicano27 (Feb 11, 2013)

So the ghost at the end was Lori? I watched the episode online and the quality was terrible, it was impossible to tell for sure who it was supposed to be.


----------



## Impact (Feb 11, 2013)

Les Mis?rables said:


> Beth should fuck Rick.



I have no problem with this happening 

Though they've been hinting at it so.it'll probably happen when Beth tries to console rick in his time of need which is happening right now.



Mexicano27 said:


> So the ghost at the end was Lori? I watched the episode online and the quality was terrible, it was impossible to tell for sure who fit was supposed to be.



Yes the ghost is undoubtedly Lori or Shane in a white night gown


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2013)

i lol'd at the fucking comment

"even in the afterlife lori's still a bitch"


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2013)

Good episode except for the scene where the tards in the Governor's town went ape.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 12, 2013)

You guys realize Beth is supposed to be 15 or 16 right? If anyone gets any from her it'd be Carl


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 12, 2013)

Or that kid in Tyrese's group might hit on her.


----------



## Impact (Feb 12, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> You guys realize Beth is supposed to be 15 or 16 right? If anyone gets any from her it'd be Carl



I'm sure her age doesn't matter at this point rick is at his breaking point and beth is going to be the one to relive his stress 

Carl... I forgot about him


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 13, 2013)

Beth is 17.


----------



## Jing (Feb 16, 2013)

So full spoilers for episode 11 are out even though 10 hasnt aired yet.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Feb 17, 2013)

Merle: I'm not dealing with that Chinese asshole!
Daryle: He's Korean!
Merle: ...WHATEVER MAN!


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 17, 2013)

thought that was hilarious too 

glen stepping it up


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 17, 2013)

Well shit....didn't expect that


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 17, 2013)

damn was not expecting that at all


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 17, 2013)

gotta feel bad for that dude used a meatshield damn


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 17, 2013)

Maggie ftw damn


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 17, 2013)

DARYL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :33


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 17, 2013)

Michonnes epic save 

(ytf this thread so inactive )


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 17, 2013)

Cause everyone are impatient twats and read spoilers 
Who the fuck was in the riot gear? at first I thought it to be andrea but now I think some random dupe. Now that Axel gone, there's no more really 'filler' characters, besides maybe Merle or Beth, so next deaths are gonna be crazy as hell


----------



## Harihara (Feb 17, 2013)

Walker bomb! Ugh the governors smirking just pisses me off.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 17, 2013)

What an epic episode.


----------



## Impact (Feb 17, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> (ytf this thread so inactive )



I usually post when the episode is airing, but tonight episode almost bored me to sleep nothing really happened until about the end when the guy got that headshot

Really weak episode tonight


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 17, 2013)

This was a fantastic episode due to that last 10mins and Merle/Daryl. Btw, I'm guessing Merle was pointing out the scars, not the tattoos?


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 17, 2013)

the scar that happened from the arrow u mean?

and lol guys and their spoilers. walking dead make sundays special and yeah, most of the episode was simply emotional which I liked but the last 20 minutes or so


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 17, 2013)

arrow? Unless I saw it wrong Daryl's back was covered with scars and tattoos. given the context, I'm guessing Merle was referring to the scars. Probably had an abusive dad.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 17, 2013)

daryls a badass whatever his past 

glad he came back home


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 17, 2013)

In the next episode they saw they are low on supplies? Which I assume is food maybe not.

But they should have enough food. They have not been at the prison that long


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 18, 2013)

They have ten people in the prison so it makes sense they running low. I missed the beginning. Did Tyrese's group just leave?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 18, 2013)

Not Axel. 

Funny how all the prison inmates all died halfway through the season. Could have at least made Axel do something meaningful before giving him the back story to death treatment.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 18, 2013)

Holy shit the Governor came out of nowhere.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 18, 2013)

that dude got off'd in a shit way  

headshot, then meat shield... wow


----------



## santanico (Feb 18, 2013)

At least Daryl came back


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 18, 2013)

that part was the best i literally went fanboy mode for a sec lol screaming "yeah DARYL!!!!"  

btw thx for the sig starr


----------



## santanico (Feb 18, 2013)

you're welcome :33

I jumped outta my seat when that arrow pierce that zombie head


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 18, 2013)

How did that guy get to that Watchtower so easily?


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 18, 2013)

starr said:


> you're welcome :33
> 
> I jumped outta my seat when that arrow pierce that zombie head



i honestly thought that was michonne's sword save at the last second didn't expect it was daryl til they showed him but it was great and lol michonne casually slicing off zombie heads 



Perverted King said:


> How did that guy get to that Watchtower so easily?



glen and Maggie weren't looking out


----------



## Bleach (Feb 18, 2013)

Awesome episode especially at the end. So many things to say. Axel getting killed was pretty sad considering how he was going after Carol and was getting some development. Nope. 1 bullet to the head and bam. Dude never existed. 

I see revenge in Rick's eyes. I want him (or Glenn) to torture the fuck outta the governor. friend deserves it. A simple death just won't cut it. 

The interactions between Daryl and Merle were awesome. Especially after saving those mexicans. I'm guessing Merle saw Daryl's scars from when his father used to beat him? Merle getting all sentimental was weird as well.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 18, 2013)

I was genuinely thinking that Axel seems like a nice guy, him and Carol might get along and then HOLY SHIT WHAT JUST HAPPENED!!!

Daryl and Meryl genuinely interacting for the first time definitely paid-off big time. It was just nice getting some back-story through their dialogue, and seeing them disagree on how to deal with the Mexican group/family.

And the Governor hasn't done much of anything from the beginning of the season to truly earn his villain stripes, but the last handful of episodes and now this one truly cemented his crazy-ass villain status.


----------



## Lavender (Feb 18, 2013)

Noooooo Axeeeeel. 

NOOOOOOOOO 

Fuck you Governor. Fucking fuckity fuck you. 



Axel's one of my favorites, both in comic and in the show.

.....


I need an hug. ​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2013)

too many rounds used before they reloaded!

copying hershel hax

mgs bandana equipped


----------



## Brian (Feb 18, 2013)

Love how the governor was just standing around while bullets were flying everywhere


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 18, 2013)

this weeks episode was awesome


----------



## Noitora (Feb 18, 2013)

Great episode. Can't wait to see how Merle mixes into the group at first, he'll be a valuable asset - for now.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 18, 2013)

That was some gangster shit the governor pulled. Props to him.


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 18, 2013)

My question is.. Where the fuck did the person in the body armor go? They just shot at Michonne and ran towards one of the towers.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm glad I was spoiled on you-know-who biting the bullet, 'cause I woulda had a heart attack had I not prepared myself.


----------



## Ae (Feb 18, 2013)

I used to like Governor because he was evil, now he's just a big dick.


----------



## Snowfairy (Feb 18, 2013)

Daryl pretty much kicked ass the entire episode.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 18, 2013)

Wouldn't it be crazy if Andrea was the driver? I highly doubt it but it would be cool.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 18, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> I used to like Governor because he was evil, now he's just a big dick.



isnt being evil just being a big dick that fucks peoples lives



Snowfairy said:


> Daryl pretty much kicked ass the entire episode.



daryl is like the wise man now 



Perverted King said:


> Wouldn't it be crazy if Andrea was the driver? I highly doubt it but it would be cool.



not really

considering andrea herself is crazy

so such a theory is natural and very well feasible

silly bitch


----------



## John (Feb 18, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Wouldn't it be crazy if Andrea was the driver? I highly doubt it but it would be cool.


The writers seem hellbent on making her character as unlikeable as possible so it wouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn i wasn't expecting Axel to go. Was just starting to like him too. On another note, is Tyrese just gone now? After going through 2 black guys they just told the 3rd one to F*ck off? I is confuse ... Were they just trolling comics fans or something?


----------



## DeK3iDE (Feb 18, 2013)

good episode. that gunfight put some hair on Carl's balls. He really stepped up to the plate even though he didn't get the guy that was shooting from the guard tower  

On an unrelated note it looks like that whole thing in Woodbury is starting to do a number on Glenn and Maggie's relationship. I'm already seeing a replay of what happened between Gunn and Fred from _Angel_.  Glenn is looking like Shane or something. When he proclaimed himself as the next person in charge, i was like: 





daichi383 said:


> Damn i wasn't expecting Axel to go. Was just starting to like him too. On another note, is Tyrese just gone now? After going through 2 black guys they just told the 3rd one to F*ck off? I is confuse ... Were they just trolling comics fans or something?


Robert Kirkman confirmed that him and the others had left


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 18, 2013)

Snowfairy said:


> Daryl pretty much kicked ass the entire episode.


Badass Daryl.

This episode was amazing.

I'm starting to get tired of the madness of Rick and Glen's attitudes, they must go back to their senses.:/

Who was the driver of the van?

I'm almost sure wasn't Andrea since she asked where was the governor who lied on her face that wouldn't attack the prison shortly before doing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2013)

good episode


----------



## Doom85 (Feb 18, 2013)

It would make no sense if Andrea were the driver, she had no idea where the Governor had ran off to and no one at the town was about to help her in any way.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Feb 18, 2013)

The attack looks like it turned out to be a whole lot of wasted effort. After all that shooting and even unloading a bunch of zombies inside the prison, they only managed to kill one guy. 



Almondsand said:


> My question is.. Where the fuck did the person in the body armor go? They just shot at Michonne and ran towards one of the towers.



I'm pretty sure he ran out of the open gates and escaped.


----------



## Doom85 (Feb 18, 2013)

Well, the gate's been wrecked, so the prison is wide-open for any roaming walkers to show up. And with the noise of all that gunfire I'm pretty sure quite a few will be showing up soon.


----------



## Rika24 (Feb 18, 2013)

Fan o Flight said:


> Merle: I'm not dealing with that Chinese asshole!
> Daryle: He's Korean!
> Merle: ...WHATEVER MAN!



i'll admit, i clapped at that part 



Mishudo said:


> Cause everyone are impatient twats and read spoilers
> Who the fuck was in the riot gear? at first I thought it to be andrea but now I think some random dupe. Now that Axel gone, there's no more really 'filler' characters, besides maybe Merle or Beth, so next deaths are gonna be crazy as hell



god i'm so worried about that. someone told me there were going to be 8 character deaths this season. so far we've had T-Dog and Lori (not counting characters introduced this season)

personally i hope it'll be Beth, Carol, Judith, and Hershel next, if only to save the rest for next season



starr said:


> you're welcome :33
> 
> I jumped outta my seat when that arrow pierce that zombie head



lol, i was expecting Daryl to show up. Axel's death however i actually jumped because i was NOT expecting that at all



Brian said:


> Love how the governor was just standing around while bullets were flying everywhere



lol, i don't understand why someone didn't take him out! heck, Daryl, Glenn, or Merle could have as they weren't being watched as no one knew they were there!

as for the "brotherly" moments between Daryl and Merle, i dunno, it just seemed kinda forced a little to me. but whatever. 

and did anyone else notice all the errors? the tattoo on Daryl's back switching sides and the Gov's messed up eye switching sides?


----------



## Cardoc (Feb 19, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Wouldn't it be crazy if Andrea was the driver? I highly doubt it but it would be cool.



I thought it was her when I first watched.  I am not convinced it wasn't yet.


----------



## Raviene (Feb 19, 2013)

Rika24 said:


> and did anyone else notice all the errors? the tattoo on Daryl's back switching sides and the Gov's messed up eye switching sides?



there were a ton of mistakes in this episode and also a lot of things that don't make sense plot wise... i think the writers and directors are getting complacent...i mean i know the ratings are at an all time high but c'mon... show some effort

the black guy w/ the gov acted like he was taken out but is still shown standing 
(though im not too sure about this scene)...

but im pretty sure that the zombie the gov took out that came behind them is the same zombie that went after Rick right when he turned around the corner of the fence after his pistol went out of ammo ...same clothes and same limp w/ that uneven shoulder thing going on...i mean really


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 19, 2013)

that was some saints row 3 shit right there with the van. also i thought that armored driver was andrea.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 19, 2013)

there will be blood ...


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 19, 2013)

I still love how no walker came after Rick when he was outside. Also apparently the walker the Governor killed has a twin cause he came after Rick afterwards.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2013)

I must say these are some nick picky complaints I am seeing. reason I did not see it Sunday was because All star game, animation domination and Elimination chamber. I liked this episode....seems zombies can be a little respectful to the grieving. Everyone had terrible shots this episode. Gov once more giving no shits when shit needs to be done.


 I wonder who was in that car that drove up to woodbury. and when will we see that confrontation with Gov and Rick from that mid seas previews?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 19, 2013)

Ricks actor pulls off that _not-quite-ok-in-the-head_ face good


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 19, 2013)

Fan o Flight said:


> Merle: I'm not dealing with that Chinese asshole!
> Daryle: He's Korean!
> Merle: ...WHATEVER MAN!



I actually laughed at that. 



The Prodigy said:


> DARYL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :33



Exactly. I'm happy he's back. 



Harihara said:


> Walker bomb! Ugh the governors smirking just pisses me off.



I hate the Governor. His smirk makes me cringe. I guess that makes him into a good bad guy though, someone you love to hate.



Sacrifice said:


> arrow? Unless I saw it wrong Daryl's back was covered with scars and tattoos. given the context, I'm guessing Merle was referring to the scars. Probably had an abusive dad.



I interpreted things like that too. 



Suzuku said:


> Holy shit the Governor came out of nowhere.



Yea, I was actually surprised.



starr said:


> At least Daryl came back



The best part of the episode. He had nice timing too when he stepped in to save Rick there.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 19, 2013)

I want to give a hug to Daryl and Glenn 

And am I the only one who thinks this is the best season so far?


----------



## Mexicano27 (Feb 19, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> Well, the gate's been wrecked, so the prison is wide-open for any roaming walkers to show up. And with the noise of all that gunfire I'm pretty sure quite a few will be showing up soon.



That's true. I suppose we'll see what happens, but I have a feeling no one else is going to die.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 19, 2013)

I want Rick and the group to kill all those damn walkers. There hasn't been a walker kill fest since the first episode.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 19, 2013)

yeah seriously. but before they do they gotta close that gate so the number of zombies doesn't keep growing


----------



## Rika24 (Feb 19, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> I want to give a hug to Daryl and Glenn
> 
> And am I the only one who thinks this is the best season so far?



i think everyone would agree this is the best season so far



Perverted King said:


> I want Rick and the group to kill all those damn walkers. There hasn't been a walker kill fest since the first episode.



that's because this season is about the danger of humans. as the tagline says "Fight the Dead, Fear the Living."


----------



## James Bond (Feb 19, 2013)

When the truck with walkers went through the gate, was that surprise on the Gov's face or did I read him wrong?


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 19, 2013)

don't think it was surprise, but discontent. He probably wanted to get more of the group before bringing in the zombies


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2013)

You read him wrong. Was just as planned for him. Probably was surprised by something else....though he carried a "not give a darn" face most of the time.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 19, 2013)

OMG. OMG. OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.....SOMEBODY SLAP ME, IT WAS SO FUCKING AMAZING.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2013)

Jagger said:


> OMG. OMG. OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.....SOMEBODY SLAP ME, IT WAS SO FUCKING AMAZING.





...I had to stop jagger from screaming.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2013)

Jagger said:


> OMG. OMG. OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.....SOMEBODY SLAP ME, IT WAS SO FUCKING AMAZING.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0GW0Vnr9Yc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 20, 2013)

somebody should make a gif of the gov spraying the steyr aug sideways. that was so boss.


----------



## Lavender (Feb 20, 2013)

You mean like this? 

(Not made by me, just found them.)



Or *THIS*?



And as an bonus, Dancing Governor. 


​


----------



## Impact (Feb 20, 2013)

Lavender said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> (Not made by me, just found them.)
> 
> ...



Dat governor just don't give a darn  

Pfft and what's with dancing governor


----------



## Lavender (Feb 20, 2013)

I actually dont know where the ''dancing'' gif is from. Wish i knew.

I know where i got it though.

Tumblr has the best gifs. I suggest looking...for example 

She has a ton of good gifs.

But the site i got the dancing gif from is one that specialises in Morrissey material. 

​


----------



## Lavender (Feb 20, 2013)

I must add, i do love how the Governor that i know and love from the comics....the sleazy, disgustingly cruel, despicable Governor that treats people's lifes like toys....finally is showing through.  


He was already sort of creepy (The governor is so much more than just creepy though), but now i finally recognise The Governor, and moreso Morrissey in the role.


Sure, he might lack the EVIL stache, but i must applaud Morrissey, he finally has become The Governor in my eyes.  He is enjoying playing him alot, and it shows. 

Hell, Now i cant see any other actor as him.  Even if there are others that looks the part better, Morrissey is just fantastic in making his own rendition. 

(Although i do still think he should grow an Fu Manchu. For that final touch, y'know?)
​


----------



## Federer (Feb 20, 2013)

Rick's face at the end....:amazing

He's gonna kill someone....and Daryl. pek


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2013)

:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl



Lavender said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> (Not made by me, just found them.)
> 
> ...



 If only I could rep you 3 times.


----------



## Lavender (Feb 20, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> If only I could rep you 3 times.



Ohhhh, you'r making me blush with your kind thoughts.  

But really though, i was just helping out.

Why?

Because i'am 





​


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2013)

WHAT.

I HAVE TO SEE THAT EPISODE.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 21, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> I want to give a hug to Daryl and Glenn
> 
> And am I the only one who thinks this is the best season so far?



Agreed. This season is awesome. 



Lavender said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> (Not made by me, just found them.)
> 
> ...



Awesome.


----------



## Doom85 (Feb 21, 2013)

HOLY SHIT, I completely forgot The Governor's actor was in that Christmas special of Doctor Who. Haven't seen it since it aired (only own Series 5 and 6, really need to pick up the prior series) so I didn't remember his face.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 21, 2013)

Governor is awesome, I still need to read that novel. (Buying ASOIAF now so i kinda have to wait)



Stunna said:


> WHAT.
> 
> I HAVE TO SEE THAT EPISODE.



It's Season 3's Christmas Special Episode.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 22, 2013)

I wonder if the group would have done better with Gleen there.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2013)

I am pretty confident Glenn would have died if he were there.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 24, 2013)

That episode was mighty dull. Up until the governor shows up and hands out candy. But at that point I don't know...maybe i spent the last couple of days watching the wire, but the drama behind the show is starting to wear thin.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 24, 2013)

TYRESE!!!!


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 24, 2013)

Andrea is annoying... Why didn't she tell Tyrese and them what she was doing?


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 24, 2013)

I like how from their perspective Rick really is the bad guy. More parallels between him and the Governor.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 24, 2013)

Get Andrea outta here.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 24, 2013)

Almondsand said:


> Andrea is annoying... Why didn't she tell Tyrese and them what she was doing?


Why would she have?

Everyone supposedly hates Andrea but she's the only character making sense right now.


----------



## Harard (Feb 24, 2013)

Wuzzman said:


> That episode was mighty dull. Up until the governor shows up and hands out candy. But at that point I don't know...*maybe i spent the last couple of days watching the wire*, but the drama behind the show is starting to wear thin.



Yeah, The Wire will do that to you.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 24, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Why would she have?
> 
> Everyone supposedly hates Andrea but she's the only character making sense right now.


And as soon as I say this Anrea stops making sense.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 24, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Everyone supposedly hates Andrea but she's the only character making sense right now.


How does asking them to join Woodbury make sense?


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 24, 2013)

Nothing happened this week.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 24, 2013)

LayZ said:


> How does asking them to join Woodbury make sense?


Trying to stop senseless violence makes sense. Not to mention they're living in a shitty prison while from her perspective she's living in a safe haven.


----------



## Harard (Feb 24, 2013)

Andrea's got a nice bod.


----------



## Harihara (Feb 24, 2013)

I still like Andrea always have there have been a few touch and go moments though but I'm glad she finally met the group again but lol carol "sleep with him wear him out and then stab him"


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



curious how tyrese might end up fighting rick and friends


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 24, 2013)

didn't really like the way the episode ended, but I loved the mood it ended on. Everything... despite feeling slightly eerie, it felt calm, and somewhat peaceful for once.

Must've been that song Beth sung towards the end.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 25, 2013)

Not a bad episode but worst of the Season. Looks like Tyrese will be the Gov's inside guy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 25, 2013)

something about seeing merle so placated

idk what to feels


----------



## Ae (Feb 25, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Trying to stop senseless violence makes sense. Not to mention they're living in a shitty prison while from her perspective she's living in a safe haven.



Well, we'll hate her for being tricked like a stupid bitch that she is.


----------



## josh101 (Feb 25, 2013)

Lol at Carol trying to be Andrea's pimp. Her crazyness from the comics is starting to shine through. 

Boring episode though, but not every episode can be action packed, all though I think for these types of episodes they should at least show us some walker killings.

Previews for next episode look weird. It's like a completely irrelevant side story just for the sake of it... Unless 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 That guy could be Morgan? Abraham? Maybe a hunter? 


 I can't see a reason for them to hide his identity if it's just going to be a random person dispatched within the episode. I was thinking when Rick wanted to go out for a gun run he 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 would go back to his town, and that we might see an early introduction of Morgan


so who knows.


----------



## Impact (Feb 25, 2013)

Good episode though it felt kinda slow and as for their "reunion" much love Andrea got from her long return.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 25, 2013)

Andrea says how much Rick has changed but supports Phil's fish tanks, Penny and his teenage army. Her character is so badly written. Not even meeting the group was emotional because her character has been completely destroyed. She is definitely the new Lori.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 25, 2013)

Andrea is too indecisive. Given everything she found out about what the Governor did and she's still willing to let it all go and sleep with the guy. Carol's suggestion came as a huge surprise ..I expected that kind of thing from Daryl or Glen, but not Carol. 

And another episode ending with Beth singing, I wasn't fond of that. Carl's become a more relevant character than her, and its fucking Carl.


----------



## Firestormer (Feb 25, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Andrea is too indecisive. Given everything she found out about what the Governor did and she's still willing to let it all go and sleep with the guy. Carol's suggestion came as a huge surprise ..I expected that kind of thing from Daryl or Glen, but not Carol.
> 
> And another episode ending with Beth singing, I wasn't fond of that. Carl's become a more relevant character than her, and its fucking Carl.



Carl's always been a more relevant character than her. He's meant to be one of the main characters of the entire series.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 25, 2013)

Firestormer said:


> Carl's always been a more relevant character than her. He's meant to be one of the main characters of the entire series.



He was a plot device back in Season 2 but as far as usefulness went, he was equal to Beth. Now that the balls have come in, however ..dude ain't playing any games. At least he's somewhat more likeable than he used to be ..but not by much.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Feb 25, 2013)

This episode was okay. The highlight for me was how Tyreese's group joined Woodbury and look like they're going to end up fighting against Rick's group; really curious to see how that turns out. 

Next episode looks like it'll be cool, since it'll probably be full of scenes of Rick and Michonne kicking ass.


----------



## Lavender (Feb 25, 2013)

I liked the episode...sorta. Hershel, Merle....Michonne, i liked all their scenes.

As for the rest of it?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I want Abraham to come into the tv-series and just save the fucking day.  There is just to much fucking drama up in here. It needs more....Dakka.

All i know is, IF he appears, his entrance will be awesome and unexpected.



Yes, exactly like that.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow how they fuck the eye patch up, it's so blatently obvious how did they miss that?


----------



## Lavender (Feb 25, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Wow how they fuck the eye patch up, it's so blatently obvious how did they miss that?



The Governor decided to suddenly follow the comic canon, and then he were just '' AAAAAAAWWWHHH, fuck it. I'm Big Boss. '' ​


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 25, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Wow how they fuck the eye patch up, it's so blatently obvious how did they miss that?



They didn't. The clue is behind him in the 2nd pic.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 25, 2013)

gov was looking in a mirror


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 25, 2013)

He's looking in a mirror... Good lord.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 25, 2013)

smooth bond


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 25, 2013)

josh101 said:


> Lol at Carol trying to be Andrea's pimp. Her crazyness from the comics is starting to shine through.
> 
> Boring episode though, but not every episode can be action packed, all though I think for these types of episodes they should at least show us some walker killings.
> 
> ...



About Morgan 

*Spoiler*: __ 



It should be him he was confirmed to appear in episode 12 which is next weeks


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 25, 2013)

Not a bad episode. If Andrea was a more well liked character this episode would have gone over much better. And I think that can be said for the attempts at paralleling Rick and The Governor as well. All of the likable characters are on Rick's side while all I've seen from Woodbury are the manipulable and the bullies. There's no one to root for on that side so the parallels in leadership get kind of muted. I think they're trying to show Rick and Governor as two leaders refusing to back down leading to a war. Instead, for me, it comes off as Rick protecting people I care about and trying to provide them with a stable place to settle while the Governor is just killing shit and getting in their way. 

I think I would have preferred if they had just made The Governor batshit insane and showed Woodbury as a town full of people accepting a safe but cruel environment over being out in the wilderness. 



SoleAccord said:


> Carol's suggestion came as a huge surprise ..I expected that kind of thing from Daryl or Glen, but not Carol.


Carol was in an abusive relationship. Complete speculation, but she probably used sex as an attempt to keep from being abused or at least calm her husband down at certain times. It was probably her only source of "power" in the marriage. Doesn't really come as a surprise that she'd be the one to suggest using sex as a tool.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 25, 2013)

tbh its very offputting to see rick be so batshit crazy

i mean all he did was lose his wife

big deal man he still has his son

i wish someone like carol stepped up to him and told him to have a reality check, not only did she lose her spouse (granted it was a shit marriage) but she lost her CHILD


*Spoiler*: _comic stuff_ 



unlike in the comics where lori dies at the same time judy dies, and to be honest i dont think theyre gonna go though with killing the baby in this series, not only because it's TV, but because they want their different adaptations and honestly if rick lost his shit just from his wife dying, how would he react to the loss of his baby daughter later on?


----------



## Impact (Feb 25, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Andrea says how much Rick has changed but supports Phil's fish tanks, Penny and his teenage army. Her character is so badly written. Not even meeting the group was emotional because her character has been completely destroyed. She is definitely the new Lori.



I kinda agree though she's not supporting him turning the entire town into an army she's firmly against it. The only part that didn't sit right with me was when Michonne told her about Merle and the conversation kinda just ended with michonne walking off and Andrea looking dumbfounded. I was hoping for something more from that scene.



WAD said:


> tbh its very offputting to see rick be so batshit crazy
> 
> i mean all he did was lose his wife
> 
> ...



I agree, but Hershel and Carl spoke up this episode and hopefully during this run with Carl and michonne will manage to bring him back to his senses.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 25, 2013)

Mirrors.. how do they work


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 25, 2013)

WAD said:


> tbh its very offputting to see rick be so batshit crazy
> 
> i mean all he did was lose his wife
> 
> ...



I'd agree, but there was more to it. Rick had to also kill his best friend because he was trying to be the leader, Carl's father, and Lori's lover. Then just when he was making some ground in his relationship with Lori, he loses her.


----------



## Kiddo626 (Feb 25, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> I'd agree, but there was more to it. Rick had to also kill his best friend because he was trying to be the leader, Carl's father, and Lori's lover. Then just when he was making some ground in his relationship with Lori, he loses her.



Not only that, but we've seen that every failure has weighed on him.  Every person who's died under his watch he's never forgotten, and that was highlighted by the phone call.  Amy, Jim, Jacqui, Sophia, Dale, Shane, Lori.  He has a tendency to take everything personally, that it was his responsibility alone as the leader to protect everyone, and all those deaths gave him a sense of guilt that really boiled over when he lost Lori; she was the final straw of his craziness rather than the first and only cause.  I can only imagine what he'd be like if he lost Carl.  It's really sad to see him this way, honestly.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry if this is the wrong section but does anyone know where I can read the comic?? I can't find anything.


----------



## Firestormer (Feb 25, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong section but does anyone know where I can read the comic?? I can't find anything.



I usually just go on youtube for the comics. They have the episodes uploaded there. I can't find them online besides that.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 25, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong section but does anyone know where I can read the comic?? I can't find anything.



i'd also like to know this as well


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 25, 2013)

Just found 1-53(about half the series). 


And thank you Firestormer!! Gonna check that out tonight. +reps.


----------



## Lavender (Feb 26, 2013)

Well, Scribd is good, but Comic Skulled has the lot.  Every issue up to 107 (the current one)


SFDebris Reviews Yesterday's Enterprise

Prison arc starts somewhere in the firsth tenth of the issues, and ends on Issue 48 exactly. 

No need to thank me. ​


----------



## Bringer (Feb 26, 2013)

This was the first episode Michonne smiled.


----------



## Khyle (Feb 26, 2013)

A better episode than I was expecting. Not a lot of action except for the gore in Andrea and Milton's scene, but Andrea's reunion with the group was interesting. Carol seemed to be the only one happy with her return  So much shit has happenned since they parted ways...

It's Carl's time. "He's ready". 

It also seems they (the writers) might be trying to redeem Merle. They still have a long way to go to make it believable though


----------



## Brian (Feb 26, 2013)

Time for Rick to step aside, Carl got this


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 26, 2013)

Harihara said:


> I still like Andrea always have there have been a few touch and go moments though but I'm glad she finally met the group again but lol carol "sleep with him wear him out and then stab him"



Yeah, I was a bit caught off guard by Carol's statement too. I didn't expect her to say something like that.



The Prodigy said:


> didn't really like the way the episode ended, but I loved the mood it ended on. Everything... despite feeling slightly eerie, it felt calm, and somewhat peaceful for once.
> 
> Must've been that song Beth sung towards the end.



Yeah I like the mood the episode ended on as well, very different from before. I felt it was refreshing in a way.



Mexicano27 said:


> This episode was okay. The highlight for me was how Tyreese's group joined Woodbury and look like they're going to end up fighting against Rick's group; really curious to see how that turns out.



Yeah, if the two groups take differents sides, it will be an interesting match-up. I'm very curious how this will develop.



KamiKazi said:


> Carol was in an abusive relationship. Complete speculation, but she probably used sex as an attempt to keep from being abused or at least calm her husband down at certain times. It was probably her only source of "power" in the marriage. Doesn't really come as a surprise that she'd be the one to suggest using sex as a tool.



Interesting thought. It would make sense. 



Khyle said:


> It also seems they (the writers) might be trying to redeem Merle. They still have a long way to go to make it believable though



My thoughts exactly. XD


----------



## jam3sbob (Feb 26, 2013)

i think rick going bananas isn't because of lori's death but because he is not sleeping or something. stress maybe. he thinks he needs to be there all the time or things will fall apart.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 26, 2013)

jam3sbob said:


> i think rick going bananas isn't because of lori's death but because he is not sleeping or something. stress maybe. he thinks he needs to be there all the time or things will fall apart.



I think you have a point. Rick's state of mind is likely the result of a combination of things. It doesn't get any easier now that the Govenor is posing a threat and the group might have to relocate. He's under pressure, definitely.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks like Season 4 is having 16 episodes as well. I guess the mid-season finale will probably be the final prison battle and the other half Rick and his group will return to .... and find ... before going to ..... and getting owned by,.....


----------



## Rika24 (Mar 1, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Andrea is too indecisive. Given everything she found out about what the Governor did and she's still willing to let it all go and sleep with the guy. Carol's suggestion came as a huge surprise ..I expected that kind of thing from Daryl or Glen, but not Carol.
> 
> And another episode ending with Beth singing, I wasn't fond of that. Carl's become a more relevant character than her, and its fucking Carl.



i was shocked at what she said too. and yeah, Beth's singing actually took me out of the episode, it just felt so fake. i mean, the show is doing such a good job portraying the reality of a zombie apocalypse, then someone starts singing. who would do that in a zombie apocalypse?!



Khyle said:


> It also seems they (the writers) might be trying to redeem Merle. They still have a long way to go to make it believable though



i noticed this too, and i'm actually happy about that (even if he's only working with them because of his brother)



WAD said:


> something about seeing merle so placated
> 
> idk what to feels



i like it, it's showing a more human side of him. and with that said, does anyone else get any Merle/Michonne vibes this ep? i dunno why, maybe it's the fanfiction i've been reading but i've started to ship them and now i'm seeing "hints" in the show XD



Perverted King said:


> Looks like Season 4 is having 16 episodes as well. I guess the mid-season finale will probably be the final prison battle and the other half Rick and his group will return to .... and find ... before going to ..... and getting owned by,.....



i don't really care where the series goes so long as Daryl at least survives this season. that said, are there any cast listings for season 4? or anything hinting that he and Glenn survive the season?


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm sure Glen won't die. I'm pretty sure Hershell and Carol are next.

I wish Dale was still alive.


----------



## Rika24 (Mar 1, 2013)

i wish Dale was there instead of Hershell. and i think Beth will be next (and of course Hershell, he wouldn't survive outside the prison on one leg)


----------



## DeK3iDE (Mar 2, 2013)

Mexicano27 said:


> This episode was okay. The highlight for me was how Tyreese's group joined Woodbury and look like they're going to end up fighting against Rick's group; really curious to see how that turns out.
> 
> Next episode looks like it'll be cool, since it'll probably be full of scenes of Rick and Michonne kicking ass.


personally i got a laugh at how that other guy and his son wanted to sign up so bad because Rick told them all to hit the bricks. And this was after the 2 of them were plotting to take the prison for themselves, starting with Carl and Carol. I can already see them getting shot dead by either Carl, Carol, or both.


----------



## The World (Mar 2, 2013)

At first I thought Beth singing was so overdramatic, and awkward, and stupid, then I thought, wait a minute..........there's no TV........or internet..........and they live in a prison..........nothing better to do I guess....... :shrug


----------



## The World (Mar 2, 2013)

Andrea still being a cunt, then again I can understand her motives for wanting to stay at Woodbury. Any one of us would want that cushy lifestyle in a zombie apocalypse.

Bitch still won't kill the Governor though, dumb bitch.


----------



## John (Mar 2, 2013)

The World said:


> At first I thought Beth singing was so overdramatic, and awkward, and stupid, then I thought, wait a minute..........there's no TV........or internet..........and they live in a prison..........nothing better to do I guess....... :shrug


I thought I was watching return of the king for a second.


----------



## Firestormer (Mar 2, 2013)

The World said:


> Andrea still being a cunt, then again I can understand her motives for wanting to stay at Woodbury. Any one of us would want that cushy lifestyle in a zombie apocalypse.



She went back because she's trying to save both Woodbury and the Prison.


----------



## Impact (Mar 2, 2013)

People just don't understand Andrea feelings


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 3, 2013)

They obviously didn't read where it said "turnaround and live".


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 3, 2013)

HOLY SHIT MORGANAAAAAAAN


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 3, 2013)

wtfffffffffff


----------



## Impact (Mar 3, 2013)

Holy fuckin shit I did not see that coming.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 3, 2013)

So wonder who's going to live Tyrese or Morgan?


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 3, 2013)

michonne gives no fucks


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 3, 2013)

"The mat said welcome"

Oh you.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 3, 2013)

Damn Morgan, you gone crazier than in the comic.

Should have at least grown out your hair though.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 3, 2013)

Morgan about as crazy as you'd aspect.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 3, 2013)

guess that's what happens when your the only person in that kinda world


----------



## Impact (Mar 3, 2013)

I still loved " I'm not shitting you"


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 3, 2013)

YOU WEAR DEAD PEOPLE'S FACES!!!


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 3, 2013)

Incoherent as fuck


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 3, 2013)

I SEE RED I SEE RED EVERYTHING IS RED EVERYTHING I SEE IS RED AND I DOOO IT!


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 3, 2013)

WEAK PEOPLE HAVE INHERITED THE EARTH

That's some deep shit right there.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 3, 2013)

that's sad man


----------



## Jing (Mar 3, 2013)

I fucking called Morgan's wife killing Duane a long time ago. Knew it was gonna happen.


----------



## Kiddo626 (Mar 3, 2013)

God, this is so heartbreaking.  So much feels...


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 3, 2013)

sounds like a bible reference inheriting the Earth, I mean.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 3, 2013)

feel bad for those rats


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Suzuku (Mar 3, 2013)

Well that was kind of anti-climatic.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 3, 2013)

What does he mean by clear? Clear the town?


----------



## Kiddo626 (Mar 3, 2013)

^Clear of conscience?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 3, 2013)

New crossbow for Daryl.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice bonding ep ended exactly how I wanted. Now Rick/Michonne/Carl will have more or less the same relationship in the show as they have in the comics.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 3, 2013)

Kiddo626 said:


> ^Clear of conscience?


Yeah that makes sense.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 3, 2013)

Damn, that was cold picking up that backpack after everything. 

Rick and The Governor meet next episode.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 3, 2013)

the ending Michonne and rick bonding moment


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 3, 2013)

episode was so good

hope morgan appears later on


----------



## Impact (Mar 3, 2013)

Episode did not disappoint especially rick and Morgan meeting.


----------



## Harihara (Mar 3, 2013)

Good episode was waiting for that Rick/Carl/Michonne moment and hopefully there'll be more of them. Can't wait for the next episode


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 3, 2013)

Best episode of the season and probably the series. 

Having these character driven episodes really show the strengths of the show.


----------



## Impact (Mar 3, 2013)

I was kinda sad that Morgan didn't go with them I was so hoping he would through out the whole episode


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 3, 2013)

With the actor who plays Morgan being so busy with other commitments, I doubt he would agree to becoming a recurring character in the series. I hope they don't write him off with this episode and not have Rick try to bring him to the group again.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 3, 2013)

Morgan is listed for the finale so we might see him in the final battle.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 3, 2013)

Andrea is a true disappointment. michonne is getting development and bonding time while she's banging the guy that's try'n to kill her friends


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 3, 2013)

Michone got that Flash speed


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 3, 2013)

when michonne told carl to wait at the door, where did she go to get that pic so fast

I thought that was the pic carl dropped, unless she ran in because the zombies were trying to get to carl so they were distracted?


----------



## Ausorrin (Mar 4, 2013)

I was wondering that too. IIRC, the picture dropped in the midst of the walkers. And where did that colorful cat come from?


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 4, 2013)

damn now I realized what happened in the end. so rick wouldn't give the guy a ride but takes his bags when he's dead. 

its justified, but so messed up :/


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 4, 2013)

ausorrin, I think she did that, but it was just too fast lol like she sprinted but came back all nonchalant and the cat was so random lol I doubt she had time to browse around


----------



## Impact (Mar 4, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> With the actor who plays Morgan being so busy with other commitments, I doubt he would agree to becoming a recurring character in the series. I hope they don't write him off with this episode and not have Rick try to bring him to the group again.



That's to bad really would have liked him part of rick group  and his character is to awesome for it to be wasted. 



The Prodigy said:


> Andrea is a true disappointment. michonne is getting development and bonding time while she's banging the guy that's try'n to kill her friends



Because it was part of the plan? She was originally supposed to tire him out with sex and kill him after, but couldn't go through with it since she still believe that both sides can come to understanding.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 4, 2013)

yeah, I know that was the plan. but she failed at that too. and after what gov did and rick is getting more weapons to fight the gov, highly doubt they can "talk things out" she's simply blind to it


----------



## Ae (Mar 4, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> With the actor who plays Morgan being so busy with other commitments, I doubt he would agree to becoming a recurring character in the series. I hope they don't write him off with this episode and not have Rick try to bring him to the group again.





Perverted King said:


> Morgan is listed for the finale so we might see him in the final battle.



Meaning, he'll be killed the episode he comes back.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> sounds like a bible reference inheriting the Earth, I mean.







Lord Genome said:


> episode was so good
> 
> hope morgan appears later on



hmmm idk i really kinda like how things differentiated from the comics here

sad we didnt get to see zombie duane 



The Prodigy said:


> damn now I realized what happened in the end. so rick wouldn't give the guy a ride but takes his bags when he's dead.
> 
> its justified, but so messed up :/



yea well

people dont pick up hitchhikers in the normal world

in this world? 



Masterpiece said:


> Meaning, he'll be killed the episode he comes back.




*Spoiler*: __ 



well he is eventually killed off in the comics but not until the following "arc"

in fact they dont meet morgan until after the prison arc in the comics


----------



## Brian (Mar 4, 2013)

I was expecting the hitchhiker to still be there by the end of the episode still begging for that ride as they pass him again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2013)

also i think its amazing how morgan portrayed how "weak" he is

he clearly doesnt want to live anymore (who would in those conditions) but he simply doesnt have the guts to end his own life

its not even fear of eternal damnation (there was a writing presumably done by him saying that there is no guilt in that way out and implying god would forgive those in that circumstance) but because he is so weak that he can't find the will to do that


----------



## Bleach (Mar 4, 2013)

Never thought they would bring Morgan back. It's cool too see the transition he went through. Apparently Zombie outbreaks toughen the shit outta "weak" people.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> also i think its amazing how morgan portrayed how "weak" he is
> 
> he clearly doesnt want to live anymore (who would in those conditions) but he simply doesnt have the guts to end his own life
> 
> its not even fear of eternal damnation (there was a writing presumably done by him saying that there is no guilt in that way out and implying god would forgive those in that circumstance) but because he is so weak that he can't find the will to do that



I do like his Clear approach of killing all zombies. Is something I would do. The less walkers the more chance of the human race surviving.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 4, 2013)

thx wad 

and  yeah the hitchhiker was screwed though. im wondering how he was killed though, he should've outmaneuvered the zombies from intelliegence alone. unless he was like really weak and exhausted from walking/running all day and lack of food. feel bad for the guy, never stood a chance :/


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2013)

yep i bet he was just defeated by attrition


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 4, 2013)

Really enjoyed this episode, and can't help but love the show's version of Morgan. He reminded me of how I sunk so many hours into playing _Fallout 3_: turning an abandoned building into a base, storing a huge arsenal of weapons and ammunition inside, and laying mines everywhere to catch ghouls. Fun times.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 4, 2013)

I love how Michonne played comic relief in this episode.

Didn't know she had it in her.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Dp1Awfm0UH8[/YOUTUBE]

Do ppl still think snl is funny?  :WOW


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 4, 2013)

Morgan was so sad to watch.

Morgan from the tv show and comic was so different.


----------



## Grape (Mar 4, 2013)

I think they couldn't have chosen a better point in the series to bring Morgan back.

The entire episode revolves around Rick's disposition towards new people. It's been one of the running themes of the season and probably (in relation to the series as a whole) the most important theme of the season.

Both the hitchhiker and Morgan were used as reflections of Rick. The hitchhiker, because without Morgan's initial instinct to help Rick in S01E01, Rick would be red slime on the street. Morgan is used to mirror Rick's state of mind post Laurie's death as well as to give Rick a glimpse into what he could turn into by barricading himself and pushing others away.

I think the major concept of the episode is for Rick to consciously make the decision that he must be morally obligated to lead the group as well as take in new people who sincerely need their help. He has to acknowledge that by not helping others, he is killing them himself.

Unfortunately, I believe the contrast to this idea is Tyreese and his group. I think it's possible that one of them will end up killing Judith or Carl. Probably Judith.


----------



## John (Mar 4, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> I SEE RED I SEE RED EVERYTHING IS RED EVERYTHING I SEE IS RED AND I DOOO IT!


REDRUM!


The Prodigy said:


> the ending Michonne and rick bonding moment


I assumed this would be a bonding episode the minute I saw that it was just the three of them in the car. Was hoping the episode wouldn't be cheesy and I was pleasantly surprised how it turned out. 


Brian said:


> I was expecting the hitchhiker to still be there by the end of the episode still begging for that ride as they pass him again


I thought he was going to be a zombie.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 4, 2013)

Seemed a bit fillerish, but I love Michonne so wth, I loved the episode. Michonne is soo cute :33


----------



## John (Mar 4, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Seemed a bit fillerish, but I love Michonne so wth, I loved the episode. Michonne is soo cute :33


She has a nice little body on her.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 4, 2013)

Funny how used to zombies the group have become. Had a little laugh at the beginning of the episode when they got stuck in the car and the zombies appeared out of no where and no one even flinched. Or when Michonne told Carl to chill in front of the Cafe and wait, so he just stands there in front of the door with walkers looking bored.

Hopefully this isn't the last of Morgan and we see more and he comes back. Really sad to see him in that state.


----------



## Synn (Mar 4, 2013)

Michonne is the best character by far <3


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 4, 2013)

John said:


> She has a nice little body on her.



You don't say 

I also like her face, she isn't 'beautiful' in the conventional sense but her face is cute, it comes out when she smiles. Cute face + athletic body is... hot.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2013)

u should see the interviews/behind the scenes with her actress 

she seems really jubilant and extraverted always smiling and such


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 4, 2013)

And some people still insist that Seasons 1 & 2 are better than this one. This season is on a whole other level. The acting is better, the action is better and every episode leaves you wanting more.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 4, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> And some people still insist that Seasons 1 & 2 are better than this one. This season is on a whole other level. The acting is better, the action is better and every episode leaves you wanting more.



3rd season > 1st season > 2nd Season



WAD said:


> u should see the interviews/behind the scenes with her actress
> 
> she seems really jubilant and extraverted always smiling and such



Links please


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 4, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> And some people still insist that Seasons 1 & 2 are better than this one. This season is on a whole other level. The acting is better, the action is better and every episode leaves you wanting more.



Completely Agree with this.

S3 has been my favourite so far, followed closely by S1, and in dead last is S2 cause I found it unbelievably boring and spread out too much.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 4, 2013)

morgan should take solitude coping lessons from cicero  

great episode though, lol'd at them looting the hitchhikers pack.


----------



## Impact (Mar 4, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> And some people still insist that Seasons 1 & 2 are better than this one. This season is on a whole other level. The acting is better, the action is better and every episode leaves you wanting more.



Couldn't agree with you more.

And yea I was surprised when they went back for the backpack 

Btw anyone else was sensing some RickxMichonne at the end


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptH60ktLqBM[/YOUTUBE]
relevant


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2013)

well hopefully they don't follow 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Rick x Andrea


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Links please



[YOUTUBE]yqlEysPCq8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> well hopefully they don't follow
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully she dies


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> well hopefully they don't follow
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



That seriously felt like it came out of nowhere when it happened in the comics. I can't even imagine how much worse it would be if they tried to do it in the show.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 4, 2013)

Not to mention she is such a bad character that it would only destroy the most badass character on the show.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> [YOUTUBE]yqlEysPCq8E[/YOUTUBE]





> The uploader has not made this video available in your country.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 5, 2013)

Definitely feeling Michonne after these last few episodes.
I used to hate her with a passion when she first appeared but she's cold as ice to me now.

I hope Rick puts a bullet in the Governor's head and Andrea dies.

She's such a dumb bitch


----------



## Khyle (Mar 5, 2013)

I still can't help but have some hope for Andrea. Yeah, she's currently a horrible character no doubt, but I don't think she's been ruined beyond repair. She makes me facepalm a lot, but she's not Lori level yet. It might take time, but she can still become a decent character if she does something heroic in the climax of the Woodbury arc and if she stops being "a dumb bitch".

What can I say, I'm a dreamer.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Mar 5, 2013)

That was fucked up they didn't pick that guy up. I couldn't have that on my mind that I pulled a dick move and could have saved this man only if I had stopped and told him to get in. They picked his bag and said sucks to be him


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 5, 2013)

morgan's anti zombie traps were cool, very clever.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2013)

Bushido Brown said:


> That was fucked up they didn't pick that guy up. I couldn't have that on my mind that I pulled a dick move and could have saved this man only if I had stopped and told him to get in. They picked his bag and said sucks to be him



You can't go around picking up everyone asking for help. Eventually you'll pick up someone who will fuck you over. What I want to know is how did that guy survive for so long in the first place. Attracting attention to yourself like that is a rookie mistake.


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 5, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> What I want to know is how did that guy survive for so long in the first place. Attracting attention to yourself like that is a rookie mistake.



Either his group got wiped out or he was exiled by them.


----------



## Doom85 (Mar 5, 2013)

If I were in Rick's position, I would have suspected that guy was a civilian of Woodsbury posing as a hitchhiker with one or more snipers hidden nearby. The Governor could have predicted some of the Rick team would head out for a weapon-run to prepare for the war so better to be safe and not take any chances. Kinda the guy's own fault though, he should have waved silently instead of yelling like a dumbass and attracting all the nearby walkers.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Mar 5, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> Kinda the guy's own fault though, he should have waved silently instead of yelling like a dumbass and attracting all the nearby walkers.



Than man probably hasnt seen anybody or ate in days, and now you see someone and think finally im saved, i would have yelled and scream to. How did he know they where going to be like fuck off.




~Gesy~ said:


> You can't go around picking up everyone asking for help. Eventually you'll pick up someone who will fuck you over. What I want to know is how did that guy survive for so long in the first place. Attracting attention to yourself like that is a rookie mistake.



With them going to war and knowing there out maned, i would welcome any able body person i can find. Like i said i couldnt pass up someone needing help. That would be like killing them myself.



I can make an arguement for picking him up and leaving like they did. When he came running down the hill i would have told him he has 1 minute to get here or you SOL, then if i had doubt about if he was from Woodberry i would have shown him to Myrel and ask him have you seen this man before.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 5, 2013)

No spoilers yet?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 5, 2013)

Bushido Brown said:


> That was fucked up they didn't pick that guy up. I couldn't have that on my mind that I pulled a dick move and could have saved this man only if I had stopped and told him to get in. They picked his bag and said sucks to be him


Their supplies were strained as it was already, and the way he was attracting attention to himself in plain sight of walkers was already a red flag.

Plus, seeing as how much time has elapsed in the series already, Rick and the others have probably lost most if not all of the conscience they had prior to the outbreak.



~Gesy~ said:


> *You can't go around picking up everyone asking for help. Eventually you'll pick up someone who will fuck you over. *What I want to know is how did that guy survive for so long in the first place. *Attracting attention to yourself like that is a rookie mistake.*


This really.
Screaming around in the road is an easy way to get you and whoever you're with or whoever is picking you up killed.

And Rick is already stubborn as a mule, I'm sure if he was in his right mind when the other group were in the prison, he wouldn't have let them stay either way.
One of the guys already had the mind to rob them and take over the prison.




Bushido Brown said:


> Than man probably hasnt seen anybody or ate in days, and now you see someone and think finally im saved, i would have yelled and scream to. *How did he know they where going to be like fuck off.*
> With them going to war and knowing there out maned, i would welcome any able body person i can find. Like i said i couldnt pass up someone needing help. That would be like killing them myself.
> I can make an arguement for picking him up and leaving like they did. When he came running down the hill i would have told him he has 1 minute to get here or you SOL, then if i had doubt about if he was from Woodberry i would have shown him to Myrel and ask him have you seen this man before.


Seeing as everyone is fending for themselves and whoever they are with, and attitude like should be expected.
The poor bloke probably couldn't even hold a rifle, much less fire one.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2013)

Probably my favorite episode so far.


----------



## Shadow Moon (Mar 5, 2013)

Maybe Rick should copy Morgan's trap and set it around the prison, only this time to trap humans and walkers. Can be a great help defending against the Governor.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2013)

The only problem being finding the supplies to do so and constructing it before the Governor shows up.

And also making traps that won't be tanked by his vehicles.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 6, 2013)

and also morgan's had about a year to turn that place into a fortress. rick doesn't have that luxury. but yeah honestly I can't see morgan surviving much longer. who would want to live alone and have to clear zombies everyday. we're going to see him die sooner or later.


----------



## Shadow Moon (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, Rick have something Morgan doesn't have, companions. A reliable one while at it.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 8, 2013)

Shock Therapy said:


> and also morgan's had about a year to turn that place into a fortress. rick doesn't have that luxury. but yeah honestly I can't see morgan surviving much longer. who would want to live alone and have to clear zombies everyday. we're going to see him die sooner or later.



He was clearing all this time but that bar seemed pretty full to me. The guy should have a Woodberry by now with all those guns and grenades.


----------



## Khyle (Mar 8, 2013)

Was this already posted?

[YOUTUBE]9C6tE4Mblks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hahah, that's hilarious.


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 9, 2013)

Michone on some ninja shit. Here's your picture.

She should just teleport back into the Governor's house and slice his testicles off.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 10, 2013)

Just a few episodes left then to help fill the void Game of Thrones returns


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 10, 2013)

No episodes until October but is summer I don't want to spend my Sunday nights home.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2013)

After TWD then it's GoT then Dexter (it airs June this year).


----------



## James Bond (Mar 10, 2013)

And True Blood in the summer.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2013)

Shit about to get real.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2013)

This is surreal. They're handling Governor vs Rick way better than the comics.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 10, 2013)

Andrea telling the Governor all about Rick's life story.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2013)

Hm, I think the glasses guy is going to end up joining Rick's group and act as a historian. Look at how he and Hershel interacted with each other.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2013)

This is soooooo surreal. Can't believe we're watch Daryl and Hershel bond with the enemy and Rick sit down and talk to the Governor.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh Hershel.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2013)

Hershel putting the moves on that guy.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2013)

Rick and the Governor actually bonding...I LOVE THIS EPISODE.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 10, 2013)

The Governor is trying to get in Rick's head. I still expect to end this with a shoot out.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 10, 2013)

this talk is intense


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2013)

Love how they're bringing the Gov and Rick's groups together only to have them kill each other in the next couple episodes.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2013)

Michonne wants to kill Merle's ass so bad.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 10, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Hm, I think the glasses guy is going to end up joining Rick's group and act as a historian. Look at how he and Hershel interacted with each other.


is glasses guy in the comic? i think hes too loyal to the governor anyway


----------



## Friday (Mar 10, 2013)

can someone update me? I'm kinda lost because I'm high. I know they're coming to negotiate, but how does Rick want to compromise? What's with the map? And surely the Governor is mad because his daughter was killed and he just wants to kill them right?


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> is glasses guy in the comic? i think hes too loyal to the governor anyway


No, he's an original character.

And did the Governor just piss in front of Rick?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 10, 2013)

Michonne understands Rick and just had a bonding moment with Carl.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2013)

NO RICK DON'T DO IT


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 10, 2013)

if this happened the episode before last im sure rick wouldnt care


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2013)

Friday said:


> can someone update me? I'm kinda lost because I'm high. I know they're coming to negotiate, but how does Rick want to compromise? What's with the map? And surely the Governor is mad because his daughter was killed and he just wants to kill them right?


Rick wanted to split the territory into East and West which is what the map was for, and the Gov said no. The Gov also said he only wants  Michonne and he won't harm Rick's group.

Also, you should smoke a black to help control the high.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2013)

Michonne and Merle about to fuck everyone over.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2013)

Okay, nvm. Glad Michonne didn't go along with it.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2013)

Come on Glenn a real man could do it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 10, 2013)

Glenn is a lucky bastard.


----------



## Impact (Mar 10, 2013)

Alright Glenn tear it up


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2013)

Genius writing. Having Michonne and Rick bond last episode just to have this conflict happen. Honestly didn't expect this.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 10, 2013)

Shit man, Rick is actually taking this into consideration.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 10, 2013)

Andrea stayed with her pimp. How predictable.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2013)

Fan o Flight said:


> Shit man, Rick is actually taking this into consideration.


He has to. He's only known Michonne for, what, a couple days at best?


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 10, 2013)

he has to, its not like he has the upper hand in the argument

this season is sooooo good


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 10, 2013)

Dat Glenn, leaving the place unprotected to get some, good man.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 10, 2013)

I think Rick is going to make up a plan where he pretends to hand over Michonne, but he assassinates the Governor.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> he has to, its not like he has the upper hand in the argument
> 
> this season is sooooo good


Yeah, I'm close to saying they've handled this arc and the Governor better than the comics.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2013)

I wonder if Rick will tell Michonne about what happened?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 10, 2013)

Either Rick hands over Michonne, or he does something smart and kills the governor.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 10, 2013)

I can feel Milton becoming a Turncoat.

He's got it in his eyes.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 10, 2013)

OH SHIT RICK


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 10, 2013)

Rick don't fall for no trap.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2013)

Soooo Gov is going to backstab Rick no matter what and we're not even sure if Rick will use Michonne or not...


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 10, 2013)

oh my god the episode previewwww


----------



## Sansa (Mar 10, 2013)

From the preview just now it looks like Rick isn't going to give Michonne up.

It looks like Milton will snitch like how I just said, and Rick is going to prepare the group to defend themselves.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 10, 2013)

Tyrese better come in and save the day for Rick. They need to be best bros.


----------



## Harihara (Mar 10, 2013)

Michonnes been accepted and Andreas finally choose a side good


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 10, 2013)

yeah im curious what tyrese is going to do


----------



## Sansa (Mar 10, 2013)

I think that Tyrese and his crew are going to somehow end back up at the prison.
Either Tyrese or Milton are going to spill the beans on the Gov's plan.

It looks more likely to be Milton, because Milton gives no fucks.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2013)

Harihara said:


> Michonnes been accepted and *Andreas finally choose a side good*


Not if you watch the preview.


----------



## Impact (Mar 10, 2013)

Fuckin rick he was planning to fight all along kinda surprise he didn't tell the group the truth


----------



## Sansa (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm confused though.
Is Rick going to derp and hand over Michonne?
Or is he going to baylife and go to war?

The preview confused me because it looks like both Tyrese and Milton snitched.
It also looks like Michonne wasn't used.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 10, 2013)

Looks like the next episode will be mostly dialogue again. Hopefully it will be juicy.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I'm confused though.
> Is Rick going to derp and hand over Michonne?
> Or is he going to baylife and go to war?
> 
> ...


Rick is still thinking about giving Gov Michonne...although we already know it won't make a difference.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah, We know he'll kill all of them and Rick knows too.

But then Rick went ahead and derped and actually thought giving up Michonne would be the end of it.

Herschel better talk him into an all out war instead of handing over Michonne, because if he decides to give up Michonne, all of them are going to go down w/o the chance to put up a fight.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 10, 2013)

2% want Michonne dead


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 10, 2013)

The American people right for once.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 10, 2013)

I love how BOTH Maggie and Glenn were in front of Merle and couldn't shoot him before he drew at them, but Rick aims his gun at gov's head the moment he even twitches his hand


----------



## Bringer (Mar 10, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> Andrea stayed with her pimp. How predictable.





Suzuku said:


> Not if you watch the preview.



Just watched the inside of the episode, according to the actor who portrays Andrea, Andrea decided to stay with the governor so she can work against him from the inside. And from the episode preview she's going to turn Tyreese against the governor.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 10, 2013)

Daryl and Martinez bromance lol


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 10, 2013)

Daryl's gotta be the guy then

dat tomahawk knife kill just sexy


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 10, 2013)

I wonder if Rick will bring in more walkers in like the comics to protect his group from shots. The title "Welcome To The Tombs" kind of makes me think it will not only be human involved but some type of walkers as well.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 11, 2013)

Am I the only one who loves Beth? I hope she does something awesome in the season finale. :amazed


----------



## Kiddo626 (Mar 11, 2013)

^I thought she was totally awesome in this episode.  Firing that gun in the air like a total boss!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 11, 2013)

People got scared when Beth pulled a gun out.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 11, 2013)

Beth will probably die along with Hershell


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 11, 2013)

rick actually considering gov's trade smh


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 11, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO don't give Michonne to Governor 


Rick shoulda blown the motherfuckers brains out the moment he walked in to the room. Hershel & Daryl could have taken down the rest outside.

Daryl's bro should be killed off soon. He is too damn stupid and annoyng that primitive cunt.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 11, 2013)

Andrea is going to stay useless.

She had the chance to put this whole thing to bed before it even started and she pussied out.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 11, 2013)

Really good episode, I was a little disappointed when Rick was acctually considering Governor's offer after that "we're going to war" speach as I felt he saw through the bullshit. This episode showed some good reasons why metal baseball bat would be my ultimate walker killing weapon!


----------



## Lavender (Mar 11, 2013)

I'am confused.

Shouldn't Glenn's black eye still be...an black eye?  It seemed to have healed quite nicely.

How much time actually passed between these episodes? ​


----------



## Synn (Mar 11, 2013)

Rick is getting annoying! He has been for a while, actually.


----------



## John (Mar 11, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> Andrea stayed with her pimp. How predictable.


She didn't want her pimp to beat her with a heated up coat hanger.


James Bond said:


> Really good episode, I was a little disappointed when Rick was acctually considering Governor's offer after that "we're going to war" speach as I felt he saw through the bullshit. *This episode showed some good reasons why metal baseball bat would be my ultimate walker killing weapon!*


I'd rather have Michonne's samurai sword.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 11, 2013)

Synn said:


> Rick is getting annoying! He has been for a while, actually.



He's getting crazy actually. He should be btichslapped by someone. I hope he doesn't mess things up with the whole handing in Michonne thing. Michonne is so epic!


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 11, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Rick shoulda blown the motherfuckers brains out the moment he walked in to the room.



Shane would've.. 

If not then, then definitely when he said he's only there for them to surrender..


----------



## Firestormer (Mar 11, 2013)

Confused about why people are still bitching about Andrea going back to Woodbury. She's not going there because she likes the Gov, she went back to plot against him from the inside, her actor even confirmed that, and the preview hinted at that too, with her talking to both Milton and Tyreese's crew about how he can't be trusted.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 11, 2013)

If only Merle could have went and ended things 

Assassinations save innocents.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 11, 2013)

Beth is forever scrub status. The gun-shot to cease the fight was an excuse for her face to be seen for 4 seconds, and she didn't even say anything. Would've lol'd if that shot woke up the baby, then she'd feel dumb. 

Didn't expect Rick to lie to the entire group, but also glad Rick acknowledged every possibility. There's part of him that knows that the Governor is a dick and would never leave them alone after handing him Michonne, but also a part of him that wants to do what's right, but based on Carl and the baby's life he can't be sure he can make that choice. To him its 50/50 either way, but we all know the Governor wouldn't stop there. Michonne's one of the two biggest threats to him in that prison, and getting rid of her would boost his chances of destroying them.

Hella good ending ..thought the whole Glenn and Maggie scene was a little unnecessary and should've faded by the time they closed that door but whatever.


----------



## EternalSusanoo (Mar 11, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Hella good ending ..thought the whole Glenn and Maggie scene was a little unnecessary and should've faded by the time they closed that door but whatever.




I agree. Every episode is always leaving you wanting more, I love it lol. But the whole Glenn & Maggie sex scene was a little over shot. Aint no body wanna see Glenns nasty ass haha. Lauren Cohen is damn sexy though. 

As for Rick.. Of course he's not going to just hand her over. That'd be stupid. Even though he has damn good reasoning behind his internal debate as to what to do about Michonne I think he knows that she is an extremely powerful and important part of his team now. If he loses her that's just one more person he won't have to help him defend the prison when the Gov. decides to come & fuck him over in the end. I think he'll end up making the right decision in the end. They just need to go hit Woodbury hard and fast, kill his punk ass, & reveal his crazy ass for what he really is to all the people taking refuge there so they can run the town themselves or leave. That's my take on this whole fucked up situation lol. But of course this show is never really all that predictable so I'm sure were in for some kind of fucked up twist by the end of the season.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 11, 2013)

I felt the Glen/Maggie sex scene was wasted, they were supposed to be on watch duty and they could've had some walkers break through to add some action to the episode.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 11, 2013)

^^I actually thought something bad was gonna happen during that scene, like being busted by someone from woodburry, or a zombie walking in...


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 11, 2013)

I figured Merle would've left, leaving Daryl to get pissed that Glen let him go and wasn't doing his job to fuck Maggie, or Rick asking him what would've happened if walkers got through somehow, or if someone was spying on them. A lot of potential for that scene with no payoff other than a minute and a half of those two warming up.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 11, 2013)

^^They could have replaced that for some real porn.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 12, 2013)

Beth and Hershell are goners in the finale. Maybe Morgan too since he is in the guest list.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 12, 2013)

if thats a spoiler im going to curse ur firstborn


----------



## Khyle (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't know why such a plain and irrelevant character as Beth has managed to stay alive up until now anyway  People mocked T-Dog but Beth's case is even worse imo. I guess they just needed someone to take care of the baby and sing some songs here and there. I can't care less if she dies.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow.. just.. wow



> A few months ago, a man shot his girlfriend over an argument over The Walking Dead.


----------



## santanico (Mar 12, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> ^^I actually thought something bad was gonna happen during that scene, like being busted by someone from woodburry, or a zombie walking in...



I was waiting for a zombie to cock block them, disappoint


----------



## Grape (Mar 12, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Wow.. just.. wow




Probably arguing over who Judith's father is.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 12, 2013)

Idiots who can't determine what is a show and what is reality


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 13, 2013)

> The Walking Dead scoop, please! — Seth
> NATALIE: Fans of the comics will be both pleased and absolutely terrified by a particular setting in this Sunday's episode that is pulled straight from one of  the most vile and frustratingly heartbreaking portions of Robert Kirkman's Walking Dead comic book. But, just like an earlier scene this season, the twist involves who will step foot in this infamous location.


----------



## josh101 (Mar 13, 2013)

What is the location? I've read the comics but can't think which one it could be.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 13, 2013)

josh101 said:


> What is the location? I've read the comics but can't think which one it could be.



Probably the location in which


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Governor cuts Rick's hand. I'm going to say the Governor kills Milton or maybe Sasha


----------



## Bringer (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyway I've been reading the Walking Dead graphic novel up to issue 14 and I must say I'm not enjoying it much. I tried reading more but I just couldn't, everyone says it's superior to both the game and the TV show but I don't see why.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 13, 2013)

comic is hardly better than the game mkay


----------



## Firestormer (Mar 13, 2013)

Game > Comic. It is known.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 13, 2013)

Now every site apparently has spoilers of the next episode. Makes it harder to find the actual spoilers.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 14, 2013)

josh101 said:


> What is the location? I've read the comics but can't think which one it could be.



I've been trying to think of _any_ locations that have been in the comic but haven't appeared in the show. Honestly, the only things that come to mind are 


*Spoiler*: __ 



the military depot where Woodbury got their IFV, and the Wal-Mart where Glenn got shot.




But there weren't any "frustratingly heartbreaking" scenes that took place in those locations. I'm really stumped about what she could be referring to.


----------



## Shadow Moon (Mar 14, 2013)

Hah, in the end Rick doesn't believe The Governor after all. He should've just bust a cap in the Governor's ass rather than let him leave.

The sex scene is just random and unneeded.


----------



## Lavender (Mar 14, 2013)

Shadow Moon said:


> The sex scene is just random and unneeded.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Someone hasn't read the comics. 

There was *ALOT* of that there during the Prison arc.

Just Maggie and Glenn snuggling whenever they had the chance. Their snuggling level was Duracell-tier.


​


----------



## Shadow Moon (Mar 14, 2013)

At this rate, won't Maggie become pregnant? More trouble.


----------



## John (Mar 14, 2013)

Shadow Moon said:


> At this rate, won't Maggie become pregnant? More trouble.


She better hope Carl isn't around when she gives birth.


----------



## Jing (Mar 15, 2013)

Screenshots from the next episode that have some huge spoilers leaked.

Edit: Actually they seem to have spoilers for the next two episodes.


----------



## Firestormer (Mar 16, 2013)

The spoilers for the next two episodes look like serious shit is going to go down. Seriously excited to watch the episodes now.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 16, 2013)

Spoilers pictures for the next two episodes. Your own risk.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



what a waste, we just got him back


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 16, 2013)

^ calling BS on that


----------



## Bringer (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm putting my money on Darryl dream sequence. Though it's still a possibility that it's real and he really does die.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 17, 2013)

Here we go!


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

inception wtf is this


----------



## Sansa (Mar 17, 2013)

Did someone just say the Daryll is going to die?


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

good bye Andrea 

wow lousy recruits


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 17, 2013)

Well that was easy lol


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

Milton dun fucked up


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

Andrea took notes from Michonne i see


----------



## Sansa (Mar 17, 2013)

Milton is going to snap and empty a clip in someone.

He looks the type.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 17, 2013)

How the fuck did he see her?


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

fuck

i kinda feel bad for andrea now :/


----------



## Harihara (Mar 17, 2013)

Run Andrea Run!


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2013)

Andrea is going to be sent to the chains.

I called it.


----------



## Kiddo626 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh crap, Andrea's in for it now.  Poor girl.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 17, 2013)

This is going to be like search and destroy on rust


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

outrunning that shit and walking all day 

i can only imagine the exhaustion


----------



## Eki (Mar 17, 2013)

Something outrageously crazy better happen in these last 15 minutes


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 17, 2013)

Even though we all hate this version of Andrea, don't let her die.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2013)

Eki said:


> Something outrageously crazy better happen in these last 15 minutes



I'm telling you she's going to be sent to the chains.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

damn shes fucked


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 17, 2013)

Ah fuck, what's gonna happen.....


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 17, 2013)

The Governor is casually killing walkers.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 17, 2013)

Holy shit, that shovel fucked that walker up


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

he found her....


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

Andrea is a fucking boss


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 17, 2013)

She did all that just to go upstairs lol


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2013)

She's not going to escape lol.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 17, 2013)

Well played.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 17, 2013)

Damn, that was too close.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 17, 2013)

Who the fuck was that?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 17, 2013)

Tyrese or Milton saving the day. 

If Andrea is on Talking Dead, will she die on the episode?


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

gov got served his ass

damn


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't think Andrea is dying yet


----------



## Harihara (Mar 17, 2013)

YES! Now get the fuck to the prison


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2013)

Andrea's going to get spanked.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

wht if it's neither Ty or Milton


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 17, 2013)

Did we ever figure out who that mystery guy with the helmet was?


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

finally! :33

wait what NOOO


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 17, 2013)

All for naught it seems


----------



## Harihara (Mar 17, 2013)

So much for that


----------



## Eki (Mar 17, 2013)

Are you serious right now? Are you going to troll fuck us that hard? Who is going to live against a bunch of walkers in a tiny ass room with nothing but a shovel?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh shit, where is she?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 17, 2013)

Eki said:


> Are you serious right? Are you going to troll fuck us that hard? Who is going to live against a bunch of walkers in a tiny ass room with nothing but a shovel?



Did you read the comics? There's something more ridiculous than that


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

wow Ty either didnt do it or is fuckin good at lying


----------



## Eki (Mar 17, 2013)

Nah, but the show so far has been kind of reasonable. This guy better have a scratch or at least a bite somewhere.


----------



## Harard (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice episode.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2013)

THE TITTY HAS SPOKEN!


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

fuckin milton grew some balls


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 17, 2013)

Well damn, Andrea is gonna get rapped.


----------



## Harard (Mar 17, 2013)

Eki said:


> Nah, but the show so far has been kind of reasonable. This guy better have a scratch or at least a bite somewhere.



A bite somewhere would mean the end of him.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2013)

Andrea is going to be a badass and do something BAD to the Governor towards the last episode.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 17, 2013)

Milton gave himself away, nice one.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

so apparently... andrea wasnt the snitch who told the gov all rick's info 

then who, i wish we knew n not just speculation


----------



## Harihara (Mar 17, 2013)

I was pissed she got caught but maybe she'll get him back in some way during the last two eps hopefully I don't think I've ever been this psyched up over an episode of TWD for awhile


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 17, 2013)

So Andrea couldn't take the Governor's car, escape a town that she knows easily without being seen and struggle a bit so Rick could see her? The Governor couldn't shot her from that distance since the group and the walkers would have noticed. 

Tyrese bagged Allen's wife like a boss.

I actually though for a moment the Governor got bite and he's hiding it.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 17, 2013)

Phillip looked more menacing in this episode, but it might just be a combination of his collar, eye patch, whistle, and shovel.  (Not even mentioning his torture chamber)

Oh and dat Milton.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> So Andrea couldn't take the Governor's car, escape a town that she knows easily without being seen and struggle a bit so Rick could see her? The Governor couldn't shot her from that distance since the group and the walkers would have noticed.
> 
> Tyrese bagged Allen's wife like a boss.
> 
> I actually though for a moment the Governor got bite and he's hiding it.



Well there was that part she stood in that open field and instead of getting down as soon as she heard the gov's car just stood there and only after the gov turned around started using her brain


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 17, 2013)

Michone said she used to talk to his dead boyfriend and then in the flashback she says these two walkers deserved what they got. Maybe they murdered her boyfriend.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 17, 2013)

i was trying to make sense of that 

sounds legit


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 18, 2013)

So...comic readers I has a theory?


*Spoiler*: _Comic spoilers_ 



 Andrea will get her hand cut off instead of Rick and Milton will get decapitated instead of Tyreese?


----------



## Bazu'aal (Mar 18, 2013)

Mishudo said:


> So...comic readers I has a theory?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Comic spoilers_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Thinking the same here. Plus I think andrea will have sweet vengeance on the governor, or Michonne will if he kills her.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 18, 2013)

I love how these walkers conveniently pop out of thin air 

Zombies with stealth camouflage.

No wonder we got wiped out.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 18, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> So Andrea couldn't take the Governor's car, escape a town that she knows easily without being seen and struggle a bit so Rick could see her? The Governor couldn't shot her from that distance since the group and the walkers would have noticed.



Why would the Governor leave his keys in his truck? She was relieved almost to the point of tears to see the prison and felt like she was finally ok when he took her down. Struggle? He seemed pretty determined not to let her do anything of the sort.

We've known for a while that when a group of walkers has nowhere to go and don't see humans that they get pretty docile and silent, Wadderton. They do, in fact, seem quite adept at stealth.


----------



## Brian (Mar 18, 2013)

How in the hell did the governor catch up to her........


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 18, 2013)

Goku must've showed up & used instant transmission to save the gov's ass


----------



## Ae (Mar 18, 2013)

Goku wouldnt do that


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 18, 2013)

Really enjoyed this episode. Not gonna lie, I thought the last one was a bit of a stinker, but this one definitely made up for it.


----------



## Lavender (Mar 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoZXrhJOmyg[/YOUTUBE]

Just felt like posting this, for all the Governor fans.

Also, i really liked the episode. Always fun seeing the Governor get some screentime.​


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 18, 2013)

Mexicano27 said:


> Really enjoyed this episode. Not gonna lie, I thought the last one was a bit of a stinker, but this one definitely made up for it.



I'm the oopposite. I thought last ep was awesome and this one basically accomplished nothing but trolling us for an entire hour.


----------



## Kiddo626 (Mar 18, 2013)

Lavender said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoZXrhJOmyg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Just felt like posting this, for all the Governor fans.
> 
> Also, i really liked the episode. Always fun seeing the Governor get some screentime.​



I don't know whether to be amused or disturbed by this clip.  All's I know is that I fucking love David Morrissey!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 18, 2013)

Felt like a filler episode. 

Worst of the season I'd say.

Andrea runs away, and gets caught. And none of the events that happened in between adds up to the progress of the story. Wow.


----------



## Harihara (Mar 18, 2013)

For comic readers


*Spoiler*: __ 



You think Andrea might get the scars across her face or her earlobe being cut off like it was in the comics idk just a thought


----------



## James Bond (Mar 18, 2013)

Deffinately felt like a filler episode which wouldn't have bothered me too much but they hardly built up any suspense to the oncomming war between Woodbury and Rick etc.. there was absolutely zero interaction with the prison bunch which I feel was wrong as there should've been scenes with Merle and how he has been interacting with the group to see who's side he is really on.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't want Lori to die. Hopefully it plays out like in the comics when Michonne was held in the torture room.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 18, 2013)

Brian said:


> How in the hell did the governor catch up to her........



Especially after fighting roughly 20 walkers. I  wish Andrea would have made it. She would have been a good sniper for the team.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 18, 2013)

Ugh, if people insist on mentioning comic stuff at least spoiler tag it


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 18, 2013)

How was this episode filler in any way? You guys are ridiculous.


----------



## Harard (Mar 18, 2013)

I didn't find this to be a filler episode like some are saying.



James Bond said:


> Ugh, if people insist on mentioning comic stuff at least spoiler tag it



They've been spoiler tagged from what I've seen.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 18, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> How was this episode filler in any way? You guys are ridiculous.



How ? 

Andrea escapes, a whole episode dedicated to that escape and in the end she gets caught and brought back.
Back to square 1. Without any effect on story progress.

A failed attempt that accomplished nothing in andrea's case. If we saw Andrea leaving, and 10 seconds later getting caught and brought back, nothing would have changed.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 18, 2013)

So because there is no "net" change it's a filler episode? That's literally the dumbest thing I ever heard. We learn a few things, a few characters develop, and it sets up for the next 2 episodes and inevitable battle.

I mean Andrea goes from fucking the governor, to being disgusted by what he's become, to being held prisoner and who knows what will happen to her. How can you say she "started at Woodbury, left, and got taken back". You might as well say MLK was born, did some stuff, and died. Filler right there -__- (that's obviously an extreme, but the point stands)


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 18, 2013)

great episode, yeah the progress on the war got stunted but it's still enjoyable.
milton growing some balls.

also the gov didn't have to take down all those walkers, and he has a car. maybe that's how he caught up to andrea.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 18, 2013)

This episode's lack of focus on the prison group is a valid complaint, but I expect that the next episode will be entirely about them, and then things will finally come to a head in the finale with a big confrontation/battle. I would honestly be surprised if they manage to completely wrap up this conflict within this season, though.


----------



## John (Mar 18, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> Goku wouldnt do that


He's too busy fighting Bills.


Suzuku said:


> I don't want Lori to die. Hopefully it plays out like in the comics when Michonne was held in the torture room.


She's dead, Jim.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 18, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> So because there is no "net" change it's a filler episode? That's literally the dumbest thing I ever heard.



Well you probably didn't hear yourself saying the quote above then.




> We learn a few things, a few characters develop, and it sets up for the next 2 episodes and inevitable battle.


Set up was already made in last ep. Nothing happened in regards to that. We are still @ the same point where last weeks episode left us.



> I mean Andrea goes from fucking the governor, to being disgusted by what he's become, to being held prisoner and who knows what will happen to her. How can you say she "started at Woodbury, left, and got taken back". You might as well say MLK was born, did some stuff, and died. Filler right there -__- (that's obviously an extreme, but the point stands)



Thats the thing. Its a failed attempt which accomplished nothing. Remove everything that happened during andreas escape. And nothing changes.

She hates governor ? It hasn othing to do with her escape. It happened beforehand.

Andreas stretched escape felt like filler. I didn't say anything towards newcomers getting some screen time or character development.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 18, 2013)

No, because you completely disregarded it. Even if you felt like Andrea's run wasn't important, that wasn't the only thing that happened in the episode.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2013)

the cat and mouse play was really good

one image gave me a flash of old RE games


----------



## James Bond (Mar 18, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I don't want Lori to die. Hopefully it plays out *like in the comics* when Michonne was held in the torture room.





Harard said:


> They've been spoiler tagged from what I've seen.



This is what I mean and it's not the first time I've asked people to spoiler tag comic book spoilers.


----------



## Harard (Mar 18, 2013)

I see, fair enough.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 18, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> No, because you completely disregarded it. Even if you felt like Andrea's run wasn't important, that wasn't the only thing that happened in the episode.



It was most of it. Seemed like an episode solely dedicated to Andrea's run. And since it got so much focus, one would expect something out of it, naturally. Hence it felt like a filler episode.

Stretched out material to fill the 40 minute screen time, holding back all the important developments from the last episode.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2013)

I didn't find this episode to be filler, this episode seemed to have been focused in characters not having as much trust as they used to in their leader and showing more cracks in the governor's psyche. I knew Andrea wasn't going to make it from the jump so it wasn't a suspenseful cat and mouse game but amusing nonetheless.

For the most part I agree with Goob, characters were developed but for people who wanted more, their's only two episodes left so this is just the calm before the storm.



James Bond said:


> This is what I mean and it's not the first time I've asked people to spoiler tag comic book spoilers.



Same reason why I don't even bother going into the Game of Thrones thread.


----------



## josh101 (Mar 18, 2013)

Felt like filler to me. I could of not watched that episode apart from the last 25 seconds and be totally up-to-date when I watch the next episode. All of that episode could have been summed up in a nice 3-5 minute portion. 



James Bond said:


> This is what I mean and it's not the first time I've asked people to spoiler tag comic book spoilers.


Technically that isn't going to happen on the show, so if you are a show only person, that wouldn't be countered a spoiler, just some additional knowledge. However I am very anti-spoiler and that is a spoiler for someone who may in the future read the comics, so it should have been tagged.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 19, 2013)

The only reason Rick appeared is to keep his streak of appearing in every episode


----------



## Kiddo626 (Mar 19, 2013)

^He didn't appear in "Walk with Me."


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 19, 2013)

i was kinda disappointed in the governor catching up to andrea, i thought there was no way that should have happened and andrea not notice she's being tailed.  

i'm not a fan of PIS


----------



## Kirath (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok, how hard is it to sneak up on somebody from behind in the dark, who has a reduced field of vision, makes noise and is looking for you? On top of that it's dark and the guy is distracted by zombies. I'm sorry, but I'm calling BS.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 19, 2013)

I want to know how he found her in the truck in the beginning. She was hidden


----------



## Cardoc (Mar 20, 2013)

For me the best part of the episode was Milton.  I feel he is definitely gonna die soon but not sure if he dies protecting Andrea or if he sticks by the governor and the governor just turns around and offs him.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 20, 2013)

Next season is going to focus more on walkers but the prison might be gone. Could it be that Rick takes over Woodberry with Andrea and then later in the Season the walkers overrun Woodberry. After all nobody in Woodberry has seen Rick and those who will take part of the Governor's attack will probably die and won't be able to point fingers at the group.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 20, 2013)

Why didn't Andrea just kick the Governor in his balls? And I'm being rather modest in relation to the extent of things she could have done to free herself from him.


----------



## Brian (Mar 21, 2013)

I also was wondering why the hell is Tyreese and his wife is so accepting of the governor after seeing what him and his group plans to do with the walkers. Do they really believe this to be some scare tactic.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 21, 2013)

Brian said:


> I also was wondering why the hell is Tyreese and his wife is so accepting of the governor after seeing what him and his group plans to do with the walkers. Do they really believe this to be some scare tactic.



Sasha is his sister


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 22, 2013)

Nah, in type of story like this I think we've seen what happens when you stay in one place for too long (mostly boredom for the audience).


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Mar 22, 2013)

josh101 said:


> Felt like filler to me. I could of not watched that episode apart from the last 25 seconds and be totally up-to-date when I watch the next episode. All of that episode could have been summed up in a nice 3-5 minute portion.



^This

I skipped most of the episode because it was so damn boring. Especially that cat and mouse scene. They need to get on with it or make more interesting fillers.


----------



## αce (Mar 22, 2013)

my hate for andrea can't possibly grow any larger
can it?


----------



## Lavender (Mar 22, 2013)

αce said:


> my hate for andrea can't possibly grow any *larger* can it?



I bet on it 

If you begin to hate her more, i get no dollars, you get no dollars.

Everybody happy. 

Except you, because you'll most likely still be mad. ​


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 22, 2013)

Andrea needs to be killed off already, what a pointless episode dedicated entirely to her.

Milton was cooler but should have let her shoot Gavna.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 22, 2013)

comix andrea where pls


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 22, 2013)

oh my god


----------



## Khyle (Mar 23, 2013)

wtf
Source?


----------



## Lavender (Mar 23, 2013)

Khyle said:


> wtf
> Source?



It's from this show called Blackpool. In it, Morrissey plays this suave Hotel/casino owner. Look it up, it's an really good little crime-drama-musical. Totally worth watching. David Tennant is in it as well.

The song-number in particular is here.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDL0N4842MU[/YOUTUBE]

And another just for good measure.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TWvHlYShB8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 23, 2013)

Why is Allen mad at Tyreese?


----------



## Olivia (Mar 24, 2013)

Avalon said:


> Why is Allen mad at Tyreese?



From what we know, because Tyreese gained the attention of his wife due to saving her. Most probably, the 'attention' went a little farther.

I was rewatching Season 3 yesterday, and I heard the Governor singing to Penny. I found it interesting that the whistling is a 'hum' version of the song he was singing to her.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 24, 2013)

The funny part is the whistling wasn't even in the script.


----------



## Kurokocchi (Mar 24, 2013)

wtf Governor...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 24, 2013)

It's almost time. :WOW


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2013)

Ah--I'd nearly forgotten.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2013)

Didn't Rick admit to himself that he knows the Governor will come for them with or without Michonne?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 24, 2013)

I can't believe he's about to go through with this


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 24, 2013)

Merle is actually making Rick look worse than him. Touche Merle.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 24, 2013)

I guess Lori appears whenever he makes a bad choice.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2013)

@ Merle


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 24, 2013)

Rick and Hershel wised up but Merle is already two steps ahead of them.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 24, 2013)

RIck already changed his mind.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Mar 24, 2013)

Dang it Merle


----------



## Kiddo626 (Mar 24, 2013)

Well, this complicates things.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 24, 2013)

Merle about to fuck everyone over.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 24, 2013)

Got that bad feeling someone is going to die...


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2013)

Marriage.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 24, 2013)

Why would a car like that have an alarm system?


----------



## Harihara (Mar 24, 2013)

Even tied up the girls a beast I love it


----------



## Impact (Mar 24, 2013)

Fuckin Merle just when I thought he was gonna live for a little longer he's pulls this crap.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 24, 2013)

Fucking Merle


----------



## Kiddo626 (Mar 24, 2013)

"At least when the Governor's done with me, I won't have to live with myself."

Ouch, Michonne is a badass!


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2013)

Wait, did he just take that walker's finger?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 24, 2013)

Merle has a heart. Don't kill him now.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks like Merle isn't all bad.


----------



## Kiddo626 (Mar 24, 2013)

Man, Merle is such a tragic character.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 24, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Wait, did he just take that walker's finger?



Wedding ring.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Mar 24, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Wait, did he just take that walker's finger?



For the wedding ring.

and now I don't want Merle to die. I knew he most likely would in one act of redemption but I don't want it to happen.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 24, 2013)

Merle's still a piece of shit.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 24, 2013)

episode so far has been annoying me. i'd prefer rick taking the lead on this. I am tired of merle in this series.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2013)

I know he did it for the ring, but still.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 24, 2013)

Holy shit, the Governor.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 24, 2013)

How did Merle get his ass beaten that easily?

Wasn't Merle a Marine or something?


----------



## Harihara (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh shit!

1010


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 24, 2013)

NOOOOOOOO MERLE


----------



## Sansa (Mar 24, 2013)

Fucking Merle 

Right when his character started becoming likeable he goes and dies.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 24, 2013)

New thread time


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 24, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

